# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Aegis' Dungeoncrawler In-Character II

## Aegis013

Seeing the group decline the Elixir Camilla seems somewhat perplexed but respects your wishes.

"We still have high hopes for you. If you need something for the mission, I'm sure Atticus will provide it, just let us know."

With that you're dismissed from the fortress to make your ways to your homes in Solum, your spoils and cash from trading with the merchants in tow.

----------


## dantiesilva

"Camilla you know I would happily take the elixir if I didn't have to swear to kill something." Abigale points out trying to alleviate some of the weirdness of a group not taking the elixir. No doubt the group would eventually have to at least take a single does of the elixir to stop people from questioning their motives. After all Abigale had a valid enough reason not to take the elixir so long as they didn't change the wording for her, but the others didn't so easily have one unless they admitted they were not eating the fruit as well. A dangerous game to play with as with lies the more moving parts the easier it was to get caught.

Once the group is done dividing up their treasures Abigale bids them adue so she may go and do her shopping for the community center she worked at among other things, letting the party know if they needed her, where to find her.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Abigale will just be doing the shopping and stuff as she said, followed by working at the hospital she works at when not in delves if anyone needs her. In her free time she will be doing a general search into the royal family and for example how far back they go and such. This will serve two purposes, allow them to try and see if Sol actually has a beginning that anyone can remember, as well as help her explain how Atticus (who doesn't look anywhere near his age would suggest given the texts she found) is still alive/when he was "born"

----------


## Aegis013

There are items available for purchase in Solum.

*Spoiler: Trader*
Show

    Arcane Scroll (Clairaudience/Clairvoyance (375 gp), Stinking Cloud (375 gp), Tongues (375 gp), Shout (700 gp)) (total 1825 gp)

    Arcane Scroll (Hypnotism (25 gp), Fog Cloud (150 gp), Phantom Trap (200 gp)) (total 375 gp)

    Carpet of Flying (5 ft. by 10 ft.) (35000 gp)

    Divine Scroll (Hide from Animals (25 gp), Protection from Chaos/Evil/Good/Law (25 gp)) (total 50 gp)

    Hide (Medium) (+4 armor, Improved Acid Resistance (Resist Acid 20)) (58165 gp)

    Potion of Shield of Faith (+4) (600 gp)

    Ring of Blinking (27000 gp)

    Ring of Protection (+2) (8000 gp)

    Robe of Stars (58000 gp)

    Wand of Fox's Cunning (36 of 50 charges) (3240 gp)

    Wand of Summon Monster IV (18 of 50 charges) (7560 gp)


*Spoiler: Armorer*
Show

Buckler (Small) (+4 shield) (16165 gp)

    Chain Shirt (Medium) (+1 armor) (1250 gp)

    Darkwood Shield (257 gp) (Medium)

    Full Plate (Medium) (+1 armor) (2650 gp)

    Full Plate (Medium) (+1 armor) (design provides clue to function) (12650 gp)
    This masterwork armor is said to have been blessed by the Goddess of Luck herself. Once per encounter, when you a roll a 1, reroll keeping the new result.

    Full Plate (Medium) (+2 armor, Wild) (26650 gp)

    Full Plate (Medium) (+3 armor) (10650 gp)

    Full Plate (Medium) (+3 armor) (10650 gp)

    Heavy Steel Shield (Medium) (+1 shield) (1170 gp)

    Heavy Steel Shield (Medium) (+2 shield, Animated) (16170 gp)

    Heavy Steel Shield (Small) (+2 shield) (4170 gp)

    Heavy Steel Shield (Small) (+2 shield, Bashing) (9170 gp)

    Heavy Wooden Shield (Medium) (+1 shield, Ghost Touch) (16157 gp)

    Heavy Wooden Shield (Small) (+1 shield) (1157 gp)



*Spoiler: Weaponsmith*
Show

    Bastard Sword (Medium) (+1 weapon) (2335 gp)

    Dwarven Urgosh (Medium) (+3 weapon / same) (36650 gp)

    Greataxe (Medium) (+1 weapon, Ghost Touch) (8320 gp)

    Greatsword (Medium) (+1 weapon) (2350 gp)

    Greatsword (Medium) (+1 weapon) (sheds light) (2350 gp)

    Greatsword (Medium) (+1 weapon, Flaming) (8350 gp)

    Heavy Mace (Medium) (+1 weapon) (2312 gp)

    Longsword (Medium) (+3 weapon) (sheds light) (18315 gp)

    Morningstar (Medium) (+2 weapon) (8308 gp)

    Nunchaku (Medium) (+2 weapon) (8302 gp)

    Oathbow (25600 gp) (Small)

    Quarterstaff (Medium) (+5 weapon / same) (100600 gp)

    Rapier (Medium) (+2 weapon) (8320 gp)


*Spoiler: Alchemist*
Show

    Elixir of Fire Breath (1100 gp)

    Elixir of Love (150 gp)

    Elixir of Vision (250 gp)

    Potion of Barkskin (+2) (300 gp)

    Potion of Cure Light Wounds (50 gp)

    Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (300 gp)

    Potion of Heroism (750 gp)

    Potion of Heroism (750 gp)

    Potion of Rage (750 gp)

    Potion of Resist Electricity (10) (300 gp)

    Potion of Tongues (750 gp)

    Sovereign Glue (2400 gp)



*Spoiler: Scribe*
Show

Arcane Scroll (Alarm (25 gp), Charm Person (25 gp), Detect Undead (25 gp)) (total 75 gp)

Arcane Scroll (Dominate Person (1125 gp), False Vision (1375 gp), Telekinesis (1125 gp), Mind Blank (3000 gp)) (total 6625 gp)

Arcane Scroll (Endure Elements (25 gp), Protection from Chaos/Evil/Good/Law (25 gp), Web (150 gp)) (total 200 gp)

Arcane Scroll (Fabricate (1125 gp), Mirage Arcana (1125 gp), Mage's Sword (2275 gp), Symbol of Stunning (7275 gp)) (total 11800 gp)

Arcane Scroll (Fly (375 gp), Gentle Repose (375 gp), Haste (375 gp), Summon Monster III (375 gp)) (total 1500 gp)

Arcane Scroll (Obscuring Mist (25 gp), Enthrall (200 gp)) (total 225 gp)

Arcane Scroll (Summon Monster III (375 gp), Tongues (375 gp), Stoneskin (950 gp)) (total 1700 gp)

Arcane Scroll (Teleport (1125 gp), Transmute Rock to Mud (1125 gp), Wall of Iron (1700 gp)) (total 3950 gp)

Arcane Scroll (Tongues (375 gp), Blight (1125 gp)) (total 1500 gp)

Divine Scroll (Cause Fear (25 gp)) (total 25 gp)

Divine Scroll (Doom (25 gp), Protection from Chaos/Evil/Good/Law (25 gp), Summon Nature's Ally I (25 gp)) (total 75 gp)

Divine Scroll (Hide from Undead (25 gp), Inflict Moderate Wounds (150 gp)) (total 175 gp)

Manual of Bodily Health (+1) (27500 gp)

Manual of Quickness in Action (+1) (27500 gp)


*Spoiler: Wandwright*
Show

Wand of Call Lightning (5th) (41 of 50 charges) (9225 gp)

Wand of Charm Person (42 of 50 charges) (630 gp)

Wand of Contagion (13 of 50 charges) (2925 gp)
This cedar wand also repels small or smaller insects when held.

Wand of Levitate (14 of 50 charges) (1260 gp)

Wand of Magic Missile (3rd) (36 of 50 charges) (1620 gp)

Wand of Slow (9 of 50 charges) (2025 gp)

Wand of Suggestion (31 of 50 charges) (design provides clue to function) (6975 gp)

----------


## Aegis013

Liselle gets a message delivered to her shortly before the call to the next Delve. It's from Dax, one of the higher-ups in the gang Liselle used to be in.

It reads:
"I wouldn't have contacted you if it wasn't important. Krik the Half-Orc and Jenny the Halfling Burglar absconded with a valuable heirloom and have been in hiding. The item is a small figurine of a lion. If you can retrieve the heirloom and return it undamaged, you will be rewarded handsomely."

It has Dax's seal on it, and it doesn't seem to be a forgery.



An apprentice in the Foundry manages to covertly pass a clandestine message to Solstafir. The message is written in Thanquil's hand and requests that Solstafir burn it in the fires of the Foundry after reading.

"I have reason to believe one of the members of the royal court will make a move against you during your next delve. There has been tension between Princess Olivica and Prince Atticus. I don't know exactly what it will be, but be careful. Princess Olivica is rumored to have had delvers killed in the Dungeon for her own ends before, though I don't know how that would be possible. It is becoming harder and harder to send communication unnoticed, but I will endeavor to assist you anyway. Be safe and tell only those you're sure you can trust."


*The next Delve*
The day of the next delve comes quickly, and the group assembles in the Yard within the fortress around the Dungeon's entrance. Your group is called much earlier than it once was, being one of the more experienced delving parties in this rotation now. You don't have to spend quite so much time watching the bureaucrats and their round hats trying to organize the chaos of hundreds of delvers waiting to be called forth to risk life and limb for glory and riches and the preservation of Solum.

The group marches up the stone steps, past the support pillars and into the portal to the Dungeon.

You find yourselves squeezed into a small room, the space damp and musty. Strange mold like growths accumulating in the upper corners of the chamber, about 20 ft high, illuminated by Abigale's incandescence. There's a single exit to the room which seems to be carved out of massive object, a tunnel, only a few feet wide. A tight fit for any medium or large size creature (medium and large creatures will be considered flat-footed and take a -2 circumstance penalty to any physical action while in the tunnels). 

Levi's swarm begins to explore the narrow tunnels, it seems to be a maze. The swarm explores for a bit, leaving the party's sight before being destroyed. It didn't make it to the exit of the maze.

There is only one apparent exit:
Navigate the dangerous maze.

----------


## dantiesilva

As the group arrives in the dungeon Sister Abigale notes the mold in the room, normally she may have missed such a small detail, however in such an enclosed space it was rather hard to miss. Trying to draw on her knowledge of molds and other such fungus and the like she tries to determine what kind it is, or baring that if it was beneficial, harmful, neither, or both, to the party.

*Spoiler: Knowledge Nature Check*
Show

 (1d20+13)[*17*]


After finishing trying to identify the mold, and still waiting for Levi's swarms to check in she fills everyone in on what she has been up to, as well as explaining what she has learned since they last went into the Dungeon.

----------


## Aegis013

*Spoiler: Kn: Nature*
Show

This mold is associated with the dwelling places of Black Puddings, acidic ooze creatures. Though it's no guarantee of one's presence, it may mean there is one or more of the slimy monsters lurking within the narrow confines of the maze.

----------


## dantiesilva

Having identified the mold Sister Abigale looks to the others. "While I cannot say how close one may be, there is at least one Black pudding or other Acidic ooze like creatures down here, look at this mold here, you can tell by its coloration, and when you touch another object to it, you can hear it slowly disolving. I suspect the closer we get to one, the faster the mold we find will be able to melt whatever we use to test it. This is only a theory of course, but it would make sense I think." she explains to the others before looking over to Levi. "has your swarm encountered anything yet?"

----------


## QuadraticGish

"Acidic slimes? Are we going to need acid protection?" Orchid asks.

"After our last trip, my tricks can be done much faster." she notes, recalling the solid minute needed to place cold protection in that chilling run.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Prebuff pretty much comes down to burning a 3rd level infusion to fuel her Spare Hand.


*Spoiler: Orchid's Status*
Show


Temp: 0
HP: 136/136

Sorcerer spell slots
Cantrips: 6/6(Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Light, Read Magic)
1st: 6/6(Color Spray, Grease, Shield, Magic Missile)
2nd: 5/5(Glitterdust, Wraithstrike)
3rd: 4/4(Dispel Magic, Haste)

Infusions(Can use any infusion at any time; anything slower than a standard uses a standard action instead; standards are now swifts)
1st: 4/4
2nd: 4/4
3rd: 3/4
4th: 1/1

SLAs
Glitterdust(3/3)

Scrolls(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Lesser Vigor (6)
Power Word(Pain)(6)
Bonefiddle(1)
Resurgence(2)
Saltray(2)
Warning Shout(2)
Shield(2)
Fist of Stone(2)
Cloud of Bewilderment(2)
Color Spray(2)
Glitterdust(1)
Ray of Enfeeblement(2)
Web(2)
Grease(Arcane)(2)
Haste(2)
Resist Energy, Mass(2)
Slow(2)
Fireball(3)
Lesser Restoration(3)
Remove Disease(1)
Neutralize Poison(1)
Restoration(2)
Delay Death(3)
Shield Other(2)
Water Breathing(3)
Wall of Sand(2)
Wall of Water(2)
Heal(CL 7)(1)
Dispel Magic(5)



Potions(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Lesser Vigor(1)

Other(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Memento Magica(1st)(2)
Memento Magica, Xansia(1st)(1)

Notable effects
Spare Hand active(24h, used 3rd level infusion)
Cloak of minor concealment: 20% miss chance
Shudder Plate: If Orchid is in contact with the ground, she can sense the location of anything within 15 feet that is also in contact with the ground.
Glaring Eye: Orchid has blindsense out to a distance of 30 feet.

----------


## dantiesilva

"Don't worry about it Orchid, I can handle such a spell. After all my magic is more specialized to protecting all of us and keeping us alive, whereas your own skills are a lot more versatile than my own and can be used in lots of ways. Best to save your powers for when we really need it." Abigale says with a kind smile before she has everyone gather around and then casts her standard buffs on them, as well as one to protect them from Acid.

*Spoiler: Spells Cast*
Show


Mass Resist Energy (80 mins) 20 points of acid damage/attack(or damage) absorbed
Mass Conviction (80 mins) +3 Morale bonus on all saving throws
Healing Lorecall (80mins, self) Can heal any of the below conditions with my healing spells (dazed, dazzled, or fatigued, exhausted, nauseated, or sickened), I replace my CL with my ranks in Heal (11) to determine how much I heal with my healing spells
Lumonious Armor 8 hours (1d2)[*1*] str damage


Holding off on water breathing for the moment in case we dont run into it right away as its 16 hours/the party of water breathing, not a straight 16.

----------


## Yas392

Levi's head hangs high, swaying right and left in a manner of a drunkard as the group re-enter the Dungeon. Today, his skin is littered with small patches of metal spikes. As always, he deploys his scout to trigger traps and provoke a response. After a while, he cringes as if struck.

*"That does not look good. My creation is destroyed. My babies."*

He cries. Being near Abigail, he does not notice her tagging him until he brushes tears from his eyes. The halfling shakes his head and takes a deep breath, his expressions returning his to its original state; cheerful but solemn.

*"Something is definitely there. Some kind of trap or enemy that we don't know until we move closer to survey the area where my crea-"*

In the abrupt pause, his eyes blink several times.

*"...swarms perished. Before we go, I would like to reveal something. I have a starting realization in the Library that the natives of the Dungeon like Puhrjan might be deceased Delvers transmigrated into new bodies. If that is true, I speculate we need godlike magic to reverse the process which is impossible for us. Not if we find a way to use the Dungeon to do so. Perhaps they will revert if we kill the voice. Then, all those lost return to us."*

Levi makes a fist and clenches it at the same time looking at Abigail and Solstafir.

*"But that is speculation until proven. As of now, our observation of Puhrjan and knowledge from the Library are insufficient to consolidate that phenomenon as fact."*

The halfling floats above ground, waiting for responses before he examines the room with his scouting procedures.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Turn Invisible and deploys deeper darkness without hampering party's vision.

*Hide:* (1d20+29)[*45*]

*Move Silently:* (1d20+15)[*19*]

*Spot:* (1d20+10)[*17*]

*Search:* (1d20+8)[*9*]

*Listen:* (1d20+6)[*25*]

*Knowledge (Arcane) on mold if magical:* (1d20+15)[*17*]

*Spellcraft check for Detect Magic:* (1d20+14)[*30*] 

*Area Dispel Magic check if applicable after Levi moves and ushered the group out of the room:* (1d20+12)[*25*]

Is floating 5 ft above ground.

*Buffs*

Psionically Focus

Sacred Vitality (1 minute; immunity to ability damage, ability drain, and energy drain; renew every time when duration expires)

20% concealment from Deeper Darkness 

Darkstalker (Anyone with blindsense, Blindsight, Tremorsense and Scent has to make spot/listen checks to detect him)

Invisibility (24 hours)

Blindsense 30 ft

Endure Elements + Protection from Alignment/Positive-Dominant/Negative-Dominant Traits of Planes (Constant; Indefinite)

Darkvision 60 ft and See Invisibility (24 hours)

Can See Through Magical & Non-magical darkness (Tenebrous; 24 hours)

Fell Flight (24 Hours)

DR/Cold Iron 2 (7 while bound to Zhrine)

Dark One's Own Luck (24 hours; +7 to Reflex Saves)

Immune to all harmful vapors and gases ; can breath underwater and in a vacuum; infinite air supply. (Constant)

+6 Spot/Search; Comprehend Language (written words only) (24 hours)

Mass Conviction (80 mins; +3 Morale bonus on all saving throws)

Mass Resist Energy (80 mins; 20 points of acid damage/attack(or damage) absorbed)

*Automatic Method of Scouting per room in order:* Stealth/Skill/Swarm, Detect Magic, Area Dispel (after alerting party members to evacuate radius of area dispel).

----------


## QuadraticGish

Orchid glares at Levi as he speaks. "I don't believe it and I don't _want_ to believe it! My entire purpose of coming here is pointless if that's true!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ready to move whenever everyone else is. Consider how cramped this place is, we might need a marching order.


*Spoiler: Orchid's Status*
Show


Temp: 0
HP: 136/136

Sorcerer spell slots
Cantrips: 6/6(Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Light, Read Magic)
1st: 6/6(Color Spray, Grease, Shield, Magic Missile)
2nd: 5/5(Glitterdust, Wraithstrike)
3rd: 4/4(Dispel Magic, Haste)

Infusions(Can use any infusion at any time; anything slower than a standard uses a standard action instead; standards are now swifts)
1st: 4/4
2nd: 4/4
3rd: 3/4
4th: 1/1

SLAs
Glitterdust(3/3)

Scrolls(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Lesser Vigor (6)
Power Word(Pain)(6)
Bonefiddle(1)
Resurgence(2)
Saltray(2)
Warning Shout(2)
Shield(2)
Fist of Stone(2)
Cloud of Bewilderment(2)
Color Spray(2)
Glitterdust(1)
Ray of Enfeeblement(2)
Web(2)
Grease(Arcane)(2)
Haste(2)
Resist Energy, Mass(2)
Slow(2)
Fireball(3)
Lesser Restoration(3)
Remove Disease(1)
Neutralize Poison(1)
Restoration(2)
Delay Death(3)
Shield Other(2)
Water Breathing(3)
Wall of Sand(2)
Wall of Water(2)
Heal(CL 7)(1)
Dispel Magic(5)



Potions(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Lesser Vigor(1)

Other(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Memento Magica(1st)(2)
Memento Magica, Xansia(1st)(1)

Notable effects
Spare Hand active(24h, used 3rd level infusion)
Cloak of minor concealment: 20% miss chance
Shudder Plate: If Orchid is in contact with the ground, she can sense the location of anything within 15 feet that is also in contact with the ground.
Glaring Eye: Orchid has blindsense out to a distance of 30 feet.

----------


## whoiam

"Would it really be that shocking? We've fought corrupted delvers down here before, remember?" For her part, Liselle just straight up didn't care _what_ they were killing. She did care about Orchid's reaction... but was struggling to work out what she could say that would help. _Better them than me_ was more an ingrained mentality than some grand wisdom she could impart. And Liselle wasn't great with words to begin with.

When someone began moving, Liselle would take a spot in second place. The tunnels were narrow enough to cause her mobility issues, but she could still squeeze through just as well at her expanded size, so at least she'd be able to fight more-or-less normally from the second row. Presumably Solstafir would be the person going ahead of her, but her weapons would work just as well over anyone else's shoulders, if someone else wanted to lead.

*Spoiler*
Show


Liselle's using one charge from each of her buffing dorjes before she starts:
Vigor ML6 - 30 temp HP, 6 minutes
Expansion ML3 - Expand 1 size, duration 30 minutes.
Precognition, Offensive ML4 - +2 insight bonus to attack rolls, 4 minutes
Precognition, Defensive ML4 - +2 insight bonus to AC and Saves, 4 minutes


Then manifesting Force Screen, Touchsight and Keen Edge (to her chain and greatsword) from her power points.
Force Screen - 1PP, ML8 - +4 shield bonus/force effect, 8 minutes
Touchsight - 5PP, ML8 - 60' Touchsight, 8 minutes
Keen Edge, Psionic - 5+5PP, ML8 - Double critical threat range for her spiked chain (piercing) and greatsword (slashing), 80 minutes.

She's spent 16PP on buffing herself, dropping her reserve to 37.

----------


## Aegis013

After determining marching order given the extremely narrow passage, Levi goes ahead since he can retreat over the others' heads, even squeezing past Liselle despite her psionically expanded stature, followed by the zombie and Solstafir.

Levi's keen senses don't immediately detect danger. There is ambient noise, but nothing discreet.

Not far into the tunnels, however, the passage is entirely blocked by a mass of goo, which is unable to detect Levi. This must be the Black Pudding.
It starts to shift slowly through the passage towards the rest of the group. Fortunately, as an ooze, it's slow and mindless so the group should have time to prepare before it reaches them, as it'll have to travel about 100ft to reach the group, though it seems to have picked up on the vibrations created by the group entering the passages as it is less than 60ft from the maze entrance - it's just going to have to round some corners to reach its prey (or more likely its doom).

*Spoiler: Secret roll*
Show

(1d20+16)[*30*]


As Levi starts to return to report, he's accosted by what seem to be four silent spectral tentacles extending at him from the walls, floor, and ceiling not far from the Black Pudding. The tentacles aren't able to pinpoint Levi, but seem to have detected his approximate location (they have 50% chance to miss).

(1d20+5)[*13*] to hit v. Touch AC
(1d2)[*1*] this automatically misses on a 1
On contact, it deals (1d4)[*3*] damage and (1d6)[*3*] constitution drain 

(1d20+5)[*24*] to hit v. Touch AC
(1d2)[*1*] this automatically misses on a 1
On contact, it deals (1d4)[*4*] damage and (1d6)[*2*] constitution drain 

(1d20+5)[*13*] to hit v. Touch AC
(1d2)[*1*] this automatically misses on a 1
On contact, it deals (1d4)[*4*] damage and (1d6)[*2*] constitution drain 

(1d20+5)[*17*] to hit v. Touch AC
(1d2)[*1*] this automatically misses on a 1
On contact, it deals (1d4)[*4*] damage and (1d6)[*6*] constitution drain 

As Levi narrowly avoids the two strange spectral tentacles that were the closest to touching him, he can feel that they are like a void of life, tugging at the edges of his vitality just by proximity. The strange spectral tentacles retreat into the walls, floor and ceiling just as quickly as they appeared.


Initiative:
Enemies: (1d20+7)[*14*]

Abigale (1d20+2)[*9*]
Alistair (1d20+10)[*15*]
Levi (1d20+7)[*10*]
Liselle (1d20+16)[*21*]
Orchid (1d20+2)[*4*]
Solstafir (1d20+9)[*16*]


Alistair, Liselle and Solstafir have initiative.

----------


## Aegis013

Alistair, Liselle and Solstafir delay their actions.

The Black Pudding rounds a corner and is now visible to the group at the end of the narrow passage you're in, it will reach you the round after next using double move actions.

The spectral tentacles reach out, attempting to attack various targets. Getting a better look, the group is able to identify the formless wraiths hiding inside the walls.

Even if these enemies fall under the Calm Emotions of Abigale's aura, they will still attempt to devour you, for it is all they know. However, it's clear the wraiths aren't able to pinpoint their prey from within the walls and have a 50% chance to miss.

One attempts to touch Abigale:
(1d20+5)[*7*] vs. Touch
(1d2)[*1*] - miss on a 1
(1d4)[*4*] damage and (1d6)[*3*] con drain.

One attempts to touch Alistair
(1d20+5)[*16*] vs. Touch
(1d2)[*1*] - miss on a 1
(1d4)[*1*] damage and (1d6)[*2*] con drain.

One attempts to touch Solstafir
(1d20+5)[*15*] vs. Touch
(1d2)[*1*] - miss on a 1
(1d4)[*3*] damage and (1d6)[*2*] con drain.

One attempts to touch the zombie
(1d20+5)[*24*] vs. Touch
(1d2)[*2*] - miss on a 1
(1d4)[*3*] damage (the zombie has no con score to drain)

All players may act.

----------


## dantiesilva

As Abigale sees the ghost like tendrils reach out from the walls around herself and her allies she begins to worry and begins counting her spells. If these undead, which she assumed to be some form of ghost, wraith, or specter, were outside the walls she could simply try and destroy them, however with them hiding within the walls it stopped her from being able to target them, a lesson she learned on an earlier delve in her carrier. "Alistar, Orchid, their is a divine spell made specifically for warding off allies and yourself from the negative effects of undead. It is known as Death ward, if either of you could help me cast it on the party it would make the undead unable to harm us."

As she finishes saying this she casts the spell upon herself first, making sure Orchid and Alistar saw what she did in case they could replicate the effects, or had the same spell prepared in Alistars case.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Free Talking
Free Holy Radiance (it doesn't say obstacles block it, only that undead within 10ft of her take 1d4 damage a round for as long as they are within her halo's radiance. So (1d4)[*4*] of damage to said undead within 10ft of her.

Standard cast Death ward (duration 8 mins) on herself this way following rounds she wont drop before she can protect the others

----------


## Yas392

Levi moves 5 ft up and away from the spectres' reach. He readies an action to send a wave of negative energy at the wraiths the moment their tentacles show themselves.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Rebuke Undead to command undead:* (1d20+7)[*25*]

*Rebuke Undead (Total HD Limit):* (2d6+15)[*22*]

Readies an action to rebuke (command) the wraiths the moment they attack.

Is floating  10 ft above ground.

*Buffs*

Psionically Focus

Sacred Vitality (1 minute; immunity to ability damage, ability drain, and energy drain; renew every time when duration expires)

20% concealment from Deeper Darkness 

Darkstalker (Anyone with blindsense, Blindsight, Tremorsense and Scent has to make spot/listen checks to detect him)

Invisibility (24 hours) (Gone after readied action)

Blindsense 30 ft

Endure Elements + Protection from Alignment/Positive-Dominant/Negative-Dominant Traits of Planes (Constant; Indefinite)

Darkvision 60 ft and See Invisibility (24 hours)

Can See Through Magical & Non-magical darkness (Tenebrous; 24 hours)

Fell Flight (24 Hours)

DR/Cold Iron 2 (7 while bound to Zhrine)

Dark One's Own Luck (24 hours; +7 to Reflex Saves)

Immune to all harmful vapors and gases ; can breath underwater and in a vacuum; infinite air supply. (Constant)

+6 Spot/Search; Comprehend Language (written words only) (24 hours)

Mass Conviction (80 mins; +3 Morale bonus on all saving throws)

Mass Resist Energy (80 mins; 20 points of acid damage/attack(or damage) absorbed)

----------


## QuadraticGish

"I'll take your word for it since I've had other things to do than study the dead!" Using the dwarven techniques she learned, Orchid quickly stores the spell in her gauntlets and unleashes it upon herself, shielding herself from drain.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Standard: Use an infusion for Spell Storing item into Death Ward on herself. UMD check is auto pass(DC  23 vs Orchid's +26 UMD bonus)


*Spoiler: Orchid's Status*
Show


Temp: 0
HP: 136/136

Sorcerer spell slots
Cantrips: 6/6(Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Light, Read Magic)
1st: 6/6(Color Spray, Grease, Shield, Magic Missile)
2nd: 5/5(Glitterdust, Wraithstrike)
3rd: 4/4(Dispel Magic, Haste)

Infusions(Can use any infusion at any time; anything slower than a standard uses a standard action instead; standards are now swifts)
1st: 3/4
2nd: 4/4
3rd: 3/4
4th: 1/1

SLAs
Glitterdust(3/3)

Scrolls(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Lesser Vigor (6)
Power Word(Pain)(6)
Bonefiddle(1)
Resurgence(2)
Saltray(2)
Warning Shout(2)
Shield(2)
Fist of Stone(2)
Cloud of Bewilderment(2)
Color Spray(2)
Glitterdust(1)
Ray of Enfeeblement(2)
Web(2)
Grease(Arcane)(2)
Haste(2)
Resist Energy, Mass(2)
Slow(2)
Fireball(3)
Lesser Restoration(3)
Remove Disease(1)
Neutralize Poison(1)
Restoration(2)
Delay Death(3)
Shield Other(2)
Water Breathing(3)
Wall of Sand(2)
Wall of Water(2)
Heal(CL 7)(1)
Dispel Magic(5)



Potions(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Lesser Vigor(1)

Other(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Memento Magica(1st)(2)
Memento Magica, Xansia(1st)(1)

Notable effects
Spare Hand active(24h, used 3rd level infusion)
Cloak of minor concealment: 20% miss chance
Shudder Plate: If Orchid is in contact with the ground, she can sense the location of anything within 15 feet that is also in contact with the ground.
Glaring Eye: Orchid has blindsense out to a distance of 30 feet.
Mass Resist Energy (80 min) 20 points of acid damage/attack(or damage) absorbed
Mass Conviction (80 min) +3 Morale bonus on all saving throws
Death Ward:(8 min) immune to all death spells, magical death effects, energy drain, and any negative energy effects.

----------


## Thundercracker

Alistair rubs his holy symbol and prepares to leverage the power of his faith to influence the undead and compel them to obey his commands.

*Spoiler*
Show

ready action to control undead the next tentacle that attacks Alistair, or if the first three dont attack him, then control the 4th regardless of who it attacks.

Turning check: (1d20+4)[*14*] max hd =9
Turn damage (total hd turned): (2d6+10)[*16*]
Not sure if knowledge devotion applies but if so add 2 to each roll.

----------


## Aegis013

Liselle, Solstafir and the zombie all ready to attack the wraiths.

The first wraith reaches its formless shape out, to find itself immediately Rebuked by Levi. It ceases its movement as it falls under Levi's mental command.

The second wraith reaches its formless shape out, to find itself immediately Turned Rebuked by Alistair. The formless tentacle like shape retreats as the wraith begins to flee.  It ceases its movement as it falls under Alistair's mental command.

The third and fourth wraith reach out with their formless shapes to be immediately attacked by the remaining three characters:

Liselle attacks:
(1d20+15)[*21*] to hit
(1d2)[*1*] miss on 1 to hit incorporeal
deals (4d6+10)[*22*] damage

Solstafir attacks:
(1d20+15)[*19*] to hit
(1d2)[*1*] miss on 1 to hit incorporeal
deals (3d8+7)[*20*] +1 fire, +1 electricity

Zombie attacks:
(1d20+14)[*30*]
(1d2)[*2*] miss on 1 to hit incorporeal
deals (1d8+17)[*25*]

*Spoiler: Enemy statuses*
Show

Wraith 1 is Commanded by Levi and has taken 4 damage
Wraith 2 is Commanded by Levi and has taken 4 damage
Wraith 3 has taken has taken 29 damage
Wraith 4 has taken 4 damage

----------


## Aegis013

Wraith 3 reaches out and tries to touch Liselle:
(1d20+5)[*25*] vs touch
(1d2)[*1*] misses on 1
deals (1d4)[*1*] damage and (1d6)[*1*] con drain

Wraith 4 reaches out and tries to touch Orchid:
(1d20+5)[*19*] vs touch
(1d2)[*2*] misses on 1
deals (1d4)[*1*] damage and (1d6)[*5*] con drain

The Black Pudding advances 40ft and is 20ft away from the group.

*Spoiler: Enemy statuses*
Show

Wraith 1 is Commanded by Levi and has taken 4 damage
Wraith 2 is Commanded by Levi and has taken 4 damage
Wraith 3 has taken has taken 29 damage
Wraith 4 has taken 4 damage


All players may act.

----------


## Yas392

Levi commands the wraith he has under control to attack the ooze. The wraith flies out of the wall to touch the black pudding.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Rebuked Wraith's Touch Attack vs Black Pudding:* (1d20+5)[*19*]

*Damage:* (1d4)[*1*]

*Con Drain:* (1d6)[*6*]

Is floating 10 ft above ground.

*Buffs*

Psionically Focus

Sacred Vitality (1 minute; 4 rounds left); immunity to ability damage, ability drain, and energy drain; renew every time when duration expires)

20% concealment from Deeper Darkness 

Darkstalker (Anyone with blindsense, Blindsight, Tremorsense and Scent has to make spot/listen checks to detect him)

Blindsense 30 ft

Endure Elements + Protection from Alignment/Positive-Dominant/Negative-Dominant Traits of Planes (Constant; Indefinite)

Darkvision 60 ft and See Invisibility (24 hours)

Can See Through Magical & Non-magical darkness (Tenebrous; 24 hours)

Fell Flight (24 Hours)

DR/Cold Iron 2 (7 while bound to Zhrine)

Dark One's Own Luck (24 hours; +7 to Reflex Saves)

Immune to all harmful vapors and gases ; can breath underwater and in a vacuum; infinite air supply. (Constant)

+6 Spot/Search; Comprehend Language (written words only) (24 hours)

Mass Conviction (80 mins; +3 Morale bonus on all saving throws)

Mass Resist Energy (80 mins; 20 points of acid damage/attack(or damage) absorbed)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Alistair*

Destroy the pudding, Alistair said as he forced his will through the connection hed formed with the wraith.

----------


## dantiesilva

As the wraiths seem to be under control Abigale relives the error that she had told Orchid. "Orchid I am sorry, I thought these undead drained ones energy, it is how I read it in the text I read. However it seems that they are draining one's ability. In truth I cannot tell the difference between the two, and the spell I showed you and we both cast will protect us from most undead and their forms of attack, just not the wraiths." she says, apologizing to Orchid as she attempts to destroy the ooze with her newly acquired powers.

*Spoiler: Destroy Ooze*
Show

 (1d20+7)[*27*] OOC I know I basically need a nat 20 to make this work, IC Abigale doesn't however so, yolo

----------


## QuadraticGish

Orchid clicks her tongue, on finding out her infusion was mostly wasted.  She manages to keep herself together as a wraith touches her, only to add to her annoyance than deal any significant damage.

"Alright fine, time to do this the old fashioned way." she states, while brandishing her claws and keeping an eye on the wall from where she was touched from.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Standard: Orchid is readying a claw attack against any wraith that tries to touch the party that she can reach. -2 penalty already taken into account.
Rending Claw:  Attack(Crit on 30-32): (1d20+12)[*28*] Damage: (1d6+6)[*12*] + 2 +  (1d4)[*1*] + (1d6)[*1*]
Crit confirm:  Attack: (1d20+12)[*16*] Damage: (3d6+18)[*24*] + 6 




*Spoiler: Orchid's Status*
Show


Temp: 0
HP: 135/136

Sorcerer spell slots
Cantrips: 6/6(Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Light, Read Magic)
1st: 6/6(Color Spray, Grease, Shield, Magic Missile)
2nd: 5/5(Glitterdust, Wraithstrike)
3rd: 4/4(Dispel Magic, Haste)

Infusions(Can use any infusion at any time; anything slower than a standard uses a standard action instead; standards are now swifts)
1st: 3/4
2nd: 4/4
3rd: 3/4
4th: 1/1

SLAs
Glitterdust(3/3)

Scrolls(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Lesser Vigor (6)
Power Word(Pain)(6)
Bonefiddle(1)
Resurgence(2)
Saltray(2)
Warning Shout(2)
Shield(2)
Fist of Stone(2)
Cloud of Bewilderment(2)
Color Spray(2)
Glitterdust(1)
Ray of Enfeeblement(2)
Web(2)
Grease(Arcane)(2)
Haste(2)
Resist Energy, Mass(2)
Slow(2)
Fireball(3)
Lesser Restoration(3)
Remove Disease(1)
Neutralize Poison(1)
Restoration(2)
Delay Death(3)
Shield Other(2)
Water Breathing(3)
Wall of Sand(2)
Wall of Water(2)
Heal(CL 7)(1)
Dispel Magic(5)



Potions(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Lesser Vigor(1)

Other(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Memento Magica(1st)(2)
Memento Magica, Xansia(1st)(1)

Notable effects
Spare Hand active(24h, used 3rd level infusion)
Cloak of minor concealment: 20% miss chance
Shudder Plate: If Orchid is in contact with the ground, she can sense the location of anything within 15 feet that is also in contact with the ground.
Glaring Eye: Orchid has blindsense out to a distance of 30 feet.
Mass Resist Energy (80 min) 20 points of acid damage/attack(or damage) absorbed
Mass Conviction (80 min) +3 Morale bonus on all saving throws
Death Ward:(8 min) immune to all death spells, magical death effects, energy drain, and any negative energy effects.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Forgot the damage bonus from the ghost fighting gauntlets: (1d6)[*1*]

----------


## Aegis013

Liselle, Solstafir and zombie ready actions to attack the remaining two wraiths.

The Pudding quivers as Abigale's power to Turn Oozes washes over it and it begins to slide away from the group, immediately pursued by wraith 1 and 2, obeying Levi's and Alistair's commands. On average, it should take two wraiths about 19-20 rounds to finish off the Pudding, which is exactly how long the pudding will flee and then need to return to the fight.

Wraith 3 extends its formless shape in effort to attack Alistair.

(messed up post, rolls in next post)

----------


## Aegis013

As wraith 3 extends its arm, it is met by Orchid's vicious attack and is destroyed.

wraith 4 extends its arm to attack Abigale and is met by readied attacks:
Liselle:
(1d20+15)[*20*]
(1d2)[*1*] miss on 1
(4d6+10)[*25*] damage

Solstafir
(1d20+15)[*26*]
(1d2)[*2*] miss on 1
(3d8+9)[*20*] total damage

Zombie
(1d20+14)[*30*]
(1d2)[*1*] miss on 1
(1d8+17)[*18*]

If the wraith survives the onslaught:
(1d20+5)[*24*] to touch Abigale
(1d2)[*1*] miss on 1
deals (1d4)[*4*] damage and (1d6)[*5*] con drain
DC 14 fort to resist drain (1d20+14)[*15*]

The wraith stretches out attempting to feel for its victim but recoils as Solstafir's axe cuts into its incorporeal tentacle-like form and retreats into the wall, having failed in its attack.


*Spoiler: Enemy statuses*
Show

The pudding is effectively destroyed

Wraith 1 is Commanded by Levi and has taken 4 damage - is busy destroying the pudding for the rest of the encounter
Wraith 2 is Commanded by Levi and has taken 4 damage - is busy destroying the pudding for the rest of the encounter
Wraith 3 has been destroyed.
Wraith 4 has taken 24 damage


The party may act.

----------


## Yas392

Levi gathers energy to fire at the last enemy the same time it appear to attack his ally.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Readied ranged touch attack vs remaining wraith when it attacks someone in the group:* (1d20+12)[*16*] (+1 from PB, +1 from elevation)

Expend Psionic Focus for +4d6 extra damage.

*Eldritch Blast Damage:* (9d6+1)[*19*]

*Miss Chance due to incorporeality:* (1d2)[*1*] (1 is miss)

*Buffs*

Sacred Vitality (1 minute; 3 rounds left); immunity to ability damage, ability drain, and energy drain; renew every time when duration expires)

20% concealment from Deeper Darkness 

Darkstalker (Anyone with blindsense, Blindsight, Tremorsense and Scent has to make spot/listen checks to detect him)

Blindsense 30 ft

Endure Elements + Protection from Alignment/Positive-Dominant/Negative-Dominant Traits of Planes (Constant; Indefinite)

Darkvision 60 ft and See Invisibility (24 hours)

Can See Through Magical & Non-magical darkness (Tenebrous; 24 hours)

Fell Flight (24 Hours)

DR/Cold Iron 2 (7 while bound to Zhrine)

Dark One's Own Luck (24 hours; +7 to Reflex Saves)

Immune to all harmful vapors and gases ; can breath underwater and in a vacuum; infinite air supply. (Constant)

+6 Spot/Search; Comprehend Language (written words only) (24 hours)

Mass Conviction (80 mins; +3 Morale bonus on all saving throws)

Mass Resist Energy (80 mins; 20 points of acid damage/attack(or damage) absorbed)

----------


## QuadraticGish

Orchid rears her claws up again after her strike, ready to make swipe at the last wraith.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Standard: Orchid is readying another claw attack against any wraith that tries to touch the party that she can reach. -2 penalty already taken into account.
Rending Claw:  Attack(Crit on 30-32): (1d20+12)[*20*] Damage: (1d6+6)[*11*] + 2 +  (1d4)[*1*] + (1d6)[*3*]
Crit confirm:  Attack: (1d20+12)[*29*] Damage: (3d6+18)[*31*] + 6 




*Spoiler: Orchid's Status*
Show


Temp: 0
HP: 135/136

Sorcerer spell slots
Cantrips: 6/6(Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Light, Read Magic)
1st: 6/6(Color Spray, Grease, Shield, Magic Missile)
2nd: 5/5(Glitterdust, Wraithstrike)
3rd: 4/4(Dispel Magic, Haste)

Infusions(Can use any infusion at any time; anything slower than a standard uses a standard action instead; standards are now swifts)
1st: 3/4
2nd: 4/4
3rd: 3/4
4th: 1/1

SLAs
Glitterdust(3/3)

Scrolls(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Lesser Vigor (6)
Power Word(Pain)(6)
Bonefiddle(1)
Resurgence(2)
Saltray(2)
Warning Shout(2)
Shield(2)
Fist of Stone(2)
Cloud of Bewilderment(2)
Color Spray(2)
Glitterdust(1)
Ray of Enfeeblement(2)
Web(2)
Grease(Arcane)(2)
Haste(2)
Resist Energy, Mass(2)
Slow(2)
Fireball(3)
Lesser Restoration(3)
Remove Disease(1)
Neutralize Poison(1)
Restoration(2)
Delay Death(3)
Shield Other(2)
Water Breathing(3)
Wall of Sand(2)
Wall of Water(2)
Heal(CL 7)(1)
Dispel Magic(5)



Potions(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Lesser Vigor(1)

Other(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Memento Magica(1st)(2)
Memento Magica, Xansia(1st)(1)

Notable effects
Spare Hand active(24h, used 3rd level infusion)
Cloak of minor concealment: 20% miss chance
Shudder Plate: If Orchid is in contact with the ground, she can sense the location of anything within 15 feet that is also in contact with the ground.
Glaring Eye: Orchid has blindsense out to a distance of 30 feet.
Mass Resist Energy (80 min) 20 points of acid damage/attack(or damage) absorbed
Mass Conviction (80 min) +3 Morale bonus on all saving throws
Death Ward:(8 min) immune to all death spells, magical death effects, energy drain, and any negative energy effects.

----------


## Aegis013

When the wraith reaches out its formless shape in effort to drain the vitality from its would-be victims, it is met with Orchid's claws and dissipates, destroyed.

Each PC gains *6,300 XP*.

As the party continues to squeeze through the maze, you meet up with your commanded wraiths, floating silently over the pool of gunk that was once the black pudding. Eventually the maze leads to an open room which has multiple optional paths. Levi's swarm would be the first to scout the area, but Levi picks up a magical aura with his Detect Magic. There's a Moderate strength Conjuration aura coming from the room.

A cursory investigation by Alistair and Liselle identify a magical trap of some kind. It's likely to activate upon entering the room, though without seeing the trap's effects it's difficult to determine the extent of its function.

Fortunately, the team has a number of sacrificial pawns available, so the trap is tested from a safe distance using Levi's swarm. As the swarm enters the chamber a cone of yellow-orange fire blasts downward from the ceiling, engulfing everything on the ground level and incinerating Levi's swarm. Those with spellcraft recognize the spell as Blast of Flame.

A magical trap like that could be dangerous, or very valuable. How do you approach it?

----------


## Yas392

Levi shores up his weaknesses and waves at the trap. An alien sound reverberates in the room.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Area Dispel:* (1d20+12)[*15*]

Is floating 10 ft above ground.

*Buffs*

Psionically Focus

Sacred Vitality (1 minute; immunity to ability damage, ability drain, and energy drain; renew every time when duration expires)

20% concealment from Deeper Darkness 

Darkstalker (Anyone with blindsense, Blindsight, Tremorsense and Scent has to make spot/listen checks to detect him)

Invisibility (24 hours)

Blindsense 30 ft

Endure Elements + Protection from Alignment/Positive-Dominant/Negative-Dominant Traits of Planes (Constant; Indefinite)

Darkvision 60 ft and See Invisibility (24 hours)

Can See Through Magical & Non-magical darkness (Tenebrous; 24 hours)

Fell Flight (24 Hours)

DR/Cold Iron 2 (7 while bound to Zhrine)

Dark One's Own Luck (24 hours; +7 to Reflex Saves)

Immune to all harmful vapors and gases ; can breath underwater and in a vacuum; infinite air supply. (Constant)

+6 Spot/Search; Comprehend Language (written words only) (24 hours)

Mass Conviction (80 mins; +3 Morale bonus on all saving throws)

Mass Resist Energy (80 mins; 20 points of acid damage/attack(or damage) absorbed)

*Automatic Method of Scouting per room in order:* Stealth/Skill/Swarm, Detect Magic, Area Dispel (after alerting party members to evacuate radius of area dispel/before party enters room).

----------


## Aegis013

As the Dispel effect washes over the majority the room, it seems to have had an unexpected effect. Since the exact location of the magic device hasn't been pinpointed, and Area Dispel doesn't disable magic items, the moderate conjuration aura persists, however, a new moderate conjuration aura is now detected.

Those with ranks in Spellcraft and Knowledge Arcana are able to work out that Levi's Area Dispel unraveled a Magic Aura spell put in place to hide a Magic Trap under the more the obvious Burst of Flame trap, but the function of the second trap is currently unknown, as is the exact location of either trap.

----------


## Yas392

Levi raises a hand.

*"So what is next? Do we disarm the traps the normal method to see what springs from the Dark?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Is floating 10 ft above ground.

*Buffs*

Psionically Focus

Sacred Vitality (1 minute; immunity to ability damage, ability drain, and energy drain; renew every time when duration expires)

20% concealment from Deeper Darkness 

Darkstalker (Anyone with blindsense, Blindsight, Tremorsense and Scent has to make spot/listen checks to detect him)

Invisibility (24 hours)

Blindsense 30 ft

Endure Elements + Protection from Alignment/Positive-Dominant/Negative-Dominant Traits of Planes (Constant; Indefinite)

Darkvision 60 ft and See Invisibility (24 hours)

Can See Through Magical & Non-magical darkness (Tenebrous; 24 hours)

Fell Flight (24 Hours)

DR/Cold Iron 2 (7 while bound to Zhrine)

Dark One's Own Luck (24 hours; +7 to Reflex Saves)

Immune to all harmful vapors and gases ; can breath underwater and in a vacuum; infinite air supply. (Constant)

+6 Spot/Search; Comprehend Language (written words only) (24 hours)

Mass Conviction (80 mins; +3 Morale bonus on all saving throws)

Mass Resist Energy (80 mins; 20 points of acid damage/attack(or damage) absorbed)

*Automatic Method of Scouting per room in order:* Stealth/Skill/Swarm, Detect Magic, Area Dispel (after alerting party members to evacuate radius of area dispel/before party enters room).

----------


## dantiesilva

As the group finishes off the battle Abigale goes back to her musings, keeping her left hand on the wall at all times. So when at last they come to an open room she is about to step in when Levi sends his swarm in and the group watches as it is destroyed by a blast of flame. "Well I am happy we didn't set that off, but now what. Your swarm wasn't touching the ground meaning it is not a pressure based trap." she states looking into the room from the entrance, however not wanting to step inside just yet. 

*Spoiler: Spot check*
Show

 (1d20+6)[*25*] To see if she can notice anything different, or some kind of writing, decoration, anything that seems different.
Also Spellcraft check (1d20+12)[*22*]


"Perhaps we send one of the wraiths into the room, though have it close to the ground, almost as if a person were crawling, see if that sets off the trap again?"

----------


## Thundercracker

> Levi raises a hand.
> 
> *"So what is next? Do we disarm the traps the normal method to see what springs from the Dark?"*
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> Is floating 10 ft above ground.
> 
> ...


"I have some skill with trapfinding," Alistair replied, "I could try to find them and disarm them without setting them off, or assist someone else if there are any experts among us.  They would probably be worth a decent amount.  Or we could send the wraiths in first to help find the second trap."

----------


## QuadraticGish

"Whoever goes in, I can give them a strong resistance to fire for a lengthy period. As Alistair said, we could use the wraiths to go through the walls around the area to see if the traps are hidden inside of a wall somewhere. If nothing else, it's possible the traps might have an invisibility cast on them." Orchid comments.

----------


## whoiam

"With every passing delve I devolve further into a delivery system for large chunks of metal, " Liselle jokes, as Alistair volunteers to take over her rogue duties. Not that she really minded. Sure, technically she was better at disabling traps than Alistair was... but there were two issues there. Firstly, _she_ didn't know that. She hadn't gotten a chance to watch Alistair vs Traps before. Secondly, she wasn't going to insist on putting herself in danger if Alistair was actively volunteering to do it for her...

"I'm fine with sending in a wraith first, then Alistair. " was Liselle's conclusion.

----------


## Yas392

Levi attempts the second trap with a blockage and commands his wraith to prods the walls. He also tests the fire trap with his swarm to get interval time between activations.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Is floating 10 ft above ground.

*Buffs*

Psionically Focus

Sacred Vitality (1 minute; immunity to ability damage, ability drain, and energy drain; renew every time when duration expires)

20% concealment from Deeper Darkness 

Darkstalker (Anyone with blindsense, Blindsight, Tremorsense and Scent has to make spot/listen checks to detect him)

Invisibility (24 hours)

Blindsense 30 ft

Endure Elements + Protection from Alignment/Positive-Dominant/Negative-Dominant Traits of Planes (Constant; Indefinite)

Darkvision 60 ft and See Invisibility (24 hours)

Can See Through Magical & Non-magical darkness (Tenebrous; 24 hours)

Fell Flight (24 Hours)

DR/Cold Iron 2 (7 while bound to Zhrine)

Dark One's Own Luck (24 hours; +7 to Reflex Saves)

Immune to all harmful vapors and gases ; can breath underwater and in a vacuum; infinite air supply. (Constant)

+6 Spot/Search; Comprehend Language (written words only) (24 hours)

Mass Conviction (80 mins; +3 Morale bonus on all saving throws)

Mass Resist Energy (80 mins; 20 points of acid damage/attack(or damage) absorbed)

*Automatic Method of Scouting per room in order:* Stealth/Skill/Swarm, Detect Magic, Area Dispel (after alerting party members to evacuate radius of area dispel/before party enters room).

----------


## Aegis013

The wooden Block from Blockade appears in the room, but the trap doesn't activate. The wraith explores the insides of the walls, careful to avoid entering the room and returns to report that it found no compartments inside of the walls.

Sending in Swarm after Swarm it seems the Blast of Flame trap can activate once per round. Given that the swarms last Concentration +2 rounds, and require a full round to summon, it is possible to send a second one inside of a single round.

When the second swarm goes in it springs the second trap. It seems the Bat swarm successfully resisted the second trap and suffered no ill effect, though the magical trap definitely activated.

*Spoiler: Bat swarm will save*
Show

(1d20+3)[*21*]


They're then vaporized by the Blast of Flame trap as it comes back online.

----------


## Yas392

Levi informs the party of his findings while he assesses the traps with his monocle.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Use _Artificer's Monocle_ to identify the traps' magical properties.

*Appraise Trap 1 Value:* (1d20+2)[*9*]

*Appraise Trap 2 Value:* (1d20+2)[*8*]

----------


## Thundercracker

*Alistair*

"Ah, bollocks," Alistair said, "I think the second one is a teleportation circle or something similar, probably drops the swarms somewhere nasty.  I'm sending the wraith in, then you put the swarm in to trigger the second trap.  I'll instruct the wraith to return after the second trap is triggered, and tell us what happened to it." 

Unless anyone has any objections, Alistair will do as he said.

----------


## Yas392

Levi huffs.

*"Or you can disarm the first trap and let me study it close up with my monocle."*

----------


## Thundercracker

> Levi huffs.
> 
> *"Or you can disarm the first trap and let me study it close up with my monocle."*


Howm I supposed to get to the first trap when the second one is covering it? Alistair asked.

----------


## whoiam

"I suppose we could split the traps? Trigger them both with swarms and wraiths, and then we each try and disarm one before they re-arm? In which case, do you want trap 1 or trap 2?"

----------


## QuadraticGish

Orchid stands in thought while her party members banter before finally coming up with an idea.

"If it is a teleportation effect, and the sister would be willing to provide fire resistance, I could cast dimensional anchor through an infusion. That would prevent any kind of teleportation from functioning on our trap disarmer."

----------


## Yas392

*"Then disarm the second one first. But let me see the effects of the second trap before we do anything."*

Levi uses his swarms to trigger the second trap as he assesses the magical effects of the second trap with detect magic.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Cast _Detect Magic_

*Spellcraft:* (1d20+14)[*26*]

----------


## Aegis013

Between Levi's Spellcraft and Alistair's Kn: Arcana and being able to observe the second trap triggered on the disposable swarms, you're able to recognize the effect of the second trap as a Teleport trap. The Teleport trap is going to always teleport to a specific location, likely requiring some kind of anchor within the trap's Teleport range based on the original creator's Caster Level. Unfortunately, from this end, it's impossible to tell where it would send you on a failed Will Save.

----------


## Yas392

Levi's eyebrows deflate. 

*"A teleport trap for the second. So what now? If any of you want to move to disarm the second trap, I can provide cover."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Is floating 10 ft above ground.

*Buffs*

Psionically Focus

Sacred Vitality (1 minute; immunity to ability damage, ability drain, and energy drain; renew every time when duration expires)

20% concealment from Deeper Darkness 

Darkstalker (Anyone with blindsense, Blindsight, Tremorsense and Scent has to make spot/listen checks to detect him)

Invisibility (24 hours)

Blindsense 30 ft

Endure Elements + Protection from Alignment/Positive-Dominant/Negative-Dominant Traits of Planes (Constant; Indefinite)

Darkvision 60 ft and See Invisibility (24 hours)

Can See Through Magical & Non-magical darkness (Tenebrous; 24 hours)

Fell Flight (24 Hours)

DR/Cold Iron 2 (7 while bound to Zhrine)

Dark One's Own Luck (24 hours; +7 to Reflex Saves)

Immune to all harmful vapors and gases ; can breath underwater and in a vacuum; infinite air supply. (Constant)

+6 Spot/Search; Comprehend Language (written words only) (24 hours)

Mass Conviction (80 mins; +3 Morale bonus on all saving throws)

Mass Resist Energy (80 mins; 20 points of acid damage/attack(or damage) absorbed)

*Automatic Method of Scouting per room in order:* Stealth/Skill/Swarm, Detect Magic, Area Dispel (after alerting party members to evacuate radius of area dispel/before party enters room).

----------


## Thundercracker

> Orchid stands in thought while her party members banter before finally coming up with an idea.
> 
> "If it is a teleportation effect, and the sister would be willing to provide fire resistance, I could cast dimensional anchor through an infusion. That would prevent any kind of teleportation from functioning on our trap disarmer."


*Alistair*

Alright, lets do it this way, hit me with the dimensional anchor and some fire resistance, and Ill head in and disarm both traps.  Or try, rather, Alistair said, unless anyone has any better ideas or would like to disarm instead.

----------


## Yas392

Levi gestures to the room.

*"Let me setup a cover to defend you against the fire before you go in."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Is floating 10 ft above ground.

Before Alistar go in to disarm a trap, Levi will set up a sculpted stone covers via major creation molded by fabricate near the trap to protect Alistar while he is going in to disarm the trap. He sets up 5 layers of cover, each layered upon another.

*Buffs*

Psionically Focus

Sacred Vitality (1 minute; immunity to ability damage, ability drain, and energy drain; renew every time when duration expires)

20% concealment from Deeper Darkness 

Darkstalker (Anyone with blindsense, Blindsight, Tremorsense and Scent has to make spot/listen checks to detect him)

Invisibility (24 hours)

Blindsense 30 ft

Endure Elements + Protection from Alignment/Positive-Dominant/Negative-Dominant Traits of Planes (Constant; Indefinite)

Darkvision 60 ft and See Invisibility (24 hours)

Can See Through Magical & Non-magical darkness (Tenebrous; 24 hours)

Fell Flight (24 Hours)

DR/Cold Iron 2 (7 while bound to Zhrine)

Dark One's Own Luck (24 hours; +7 to Reflex Saves)

Immune to all harmful vapors and gases ; can breath underwater and in a vacuum; infinite air supply. (Constant)

+6 Spot/Search; Comprehend Language (written words only) (24 hours)

Mass Conviction (80 mins; +3 Morale bonus on all saving throws)

Mass Resist Energy (80 mins; 20 points of acid damage/attack(or damage) absorbed)

*Automatic Method of Scouting per room in order:* Stealth/Skill/Swarm, Detect Magic, Area Dispel (after alerting party members to evacuate radius of area dispel/before party enters room).

----------


## QuadraticGish

"If you have resistance to magic, drop it while I'm providing fire resistance. It could block dimensional anchor." she informs him.

Orchid then touches Alistair's armor twice, infusing it with significant amounts of magic.

"Okay, that should do it. You should be good to go."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Orchid touches Alistair, granting the following:
Greater Armor Enchantment: Greater Fire Resistance(Fire Resistance 30, 80 minutes)
Spellstoring Item: Dimensional Anchor(8 minutes, skipping range touch attack roll since target is willing) UMD (1d20+26)[*34*] vs DC 32




*Spoiler: Orchid's Status*
Show


Temp: 0
HP: 135/136

Sorcerer spell slots
Cantrips: 6/6(Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Light, Read Magic)
1st: 6/6(Color Spray, Grease, Shield, Magic Missile)
2nd: 5/5(Glitterdust, Wraithstrike)
3rd: 4/4(Dispel Magic, Haste)

Infusions(Can use any infusion at any time; anything slower than a standard uses a standard action instead; standards are now swifts)
1st: 2/4
2nd: 4/4
3rd: 2/4
4th: 1/1

SLAs
Glitterdust(3/3)

Scrolls(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Lesser Vigor (6)
Power Word(Pain)(6)
Bonefiddle(1)
Resurgence(2)
Saltray(2)
Warning Shout(2)
Shield(2)
Fist of Stone(2)
Cloud of Bewilderment(2)
Color Spray(2)
Glitterdust(1)
Ray of Enfeeblement(2)
Web(2)
Grease(Arcane)(2)
Haste(2)
Resist Energy, Mass(2)
Slow(2)
Fireball(3)
Lesser Restoration(3)
Remove Disease(1)
Neutralize Poison(1)
Restoration(2)
Delay Death(3)
Shield Other(2)
Water Breathing(3)
Wall of Sand(2)
Wall of Water(2)
Heal(CL 7)(1)
Dispel Magic(5)



Potions(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Lesser Vigor(1)

Other(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Memento Magica(1st)(2)
Memento Magica, Xansia(1st)(1)

Notable effects
Spare Hand active(24h, used 3rd level infusion)
Cloak of minor concealment: 20% miss chance
Shudder Plate: If Orchid is in contact with the ground, she can sense the location of anything within 15 feet that is also in contact with the ground.
Glaring Eye: Orchid has blindsense out to a distance of 30 feet.
Mass Resist Energy (80 min) 20 points of acid damage/attack(or damage) absorbed
Mass Conviction (80 min) +3 Morale bonus on all saving throws
Death Ward:(8 min) immune to all death spells, magical death effects, energy drain, and any negative energy effects.

----------


## Aegis013

Between the endless layers of cover from Levi and the Dimensional Anchor from Orchid, Alistair is able to carefully search the area (take 20) with impunity, successfully locating the hidden magical fragments consistently producing the spell effects.

After carefully studying the effects, Alistair can permanently disable them by taking 20, but in order to harvest them, he will either need buffs to increase his skill check or Liselle will need to be Dimensionally Anchored to move in and assist.

*Spoiler: Trap statistics*
Show

These are straight from the module:
Blast of Flame Trap CR 5
Proximity Magical Trap
10d6 fire damage, Reflex DC 15 half
Triggers up to 1x per round
Search DC 28
Disable DC 28 - so a 38 is needed to harvest the trap

Teleporter Trap CR 1
Proximity Magical Trap
Teleports victims to a prescribed location
Will save DC 18 negates
Search DC 31
Disable DC 31 - so a 41 is needed to harvest the trap

Alistair can take 20 on Disable to get a result of 33. He can get up to 36 by removing his armor, leaving a 5 point deficit.
If Liselle goes in she can take 20 to get a result of 40, and Alistair can Aid Another to get 42 and harvest the traps.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Between the endless layers of cover from Levi and the Dimensional Anchor from Orchid, Alistair is able to carefully search the area (take 20) with impunity, successfully locating the hidden magical fragments consistently producing the spell effects.
> 
> After carefully studying the effects, Alistair can permanently disable them by taking 20, but in order to harvest them, he will either need buffs to increase his skill check or Liselle will need to be Dimensionally Anchored to move in and assist.
> 
> *Spoiler: Trap statistics*
> Show
> 
> These are straight from the module:
> Blast of Flame Trap CR 5
> ...


Recovering them is beyond my knowledge, Alistair said, unless anyone else wants to take a stab at them, Im just going to disable them.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Orchid looks toward Liselle.

"Can you handle it Liselle? I can get you over there with another dimensional anchor."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Orchid is using Heighten Spell to cast Spellstoring item from a 2nd level infusion to give Liselle Dimensional Anchor is she chooses.
UMD (1d20+26)[*35*] vs DC 32



*Spoiler: Orchid's Status*
Show

Temp: 0
HP: 135/136

Sorcerer spell slots
Cantrips: 6/6(Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Light, Read Magic)
1st: 6/6(Color Spray, Grease, Shield, Magic Missile)
2nd: 5/5(Glitterdust, Wraithstrike)
3rd: 4/4(Dispel Magic, Haste)

Infusions(Can use any infusion at any time; anything slower than a standard uses a standard action instead; standards are now swifts)
1st: 2/4
2nd: 3/4
3rd: 2/4
4th: 1/1

SLAs
Glitterdust(3/3)

Scrolls(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Lesser Vigor (6)
Power Word(Pain)(6)
Bonefiddle(1)
Resurgence(2)
Saltray(2)
Warning Shout(2)
Shield(2)
Fist of Stone(2)
Cloud of Bewilderment(2)
Color Spray(2)
Glitterdust(1)
Ray of Enfeeblement(2)
Web(2)
Grease(Arcane)(2)
Haste(2)
Resist Energy, Mass(2)
Slow(2)
Fireball(3)
Lesser Restoration(3)
Remove Disease(1)
Neutralize Poison(1)
Restoration(2)
Delay Death(3)
Shield Other(2)
Water Breathing(3)
Wall of Sand(2)
Wall of Water(2)
Heal(CL 7)(1)
Dispel Magic(5)



Potions(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Lesser Vigor(1)

Other(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Memento Magica(1st)(2)
Memento Magica, Xansia(1st)(1)

Notable effects
Spare Hand active(24h, used 3rd level infusion)
Cloak of minor concealment: 20% miss chance
Shudder Plate: If Orchid is in contact with the ground, she can sense the location of anything within 15 feet that is also in contact with the ground.
Glaring Eye: Orchid has blindsense out to a distance of 30 feet.
Mass Resist Energy (80 min) 20 points of acid damage/attack(or damage) absorbed
Mass Conviction (80 min) +3 Morale bonus on all saving throws
Death Ward:(8 min) immune to all death spells, magical death effects, energy drain, and any negative energy effects.

----------


## whoiam

Disabling traps and then leaving them in place means less loot to sell back in the city. There's really only one answer to that question.

"Sure, I'll take a look, " Liselle replies. Once she's all _Dimension Achored_-up, she gets to work on the fire trap.

"I swear, these are getting harder each delve, " she notes. Doesn't stop her recovering the fire trap. Then she goes to look at the teleport trap. "Or maybe I'm just getting rusty from all the time spent training instead of robbing people. Hey, Solstafir. I don't suppose any of your fancy crafting tricks can make me a better set of Thieves Tools, could they?" It wouldn't help with the current trap, but... well, she could improvise for this one.

"Alright, Alistair, gonna need some extra hands for this second one..."

----------


## Thundercracker

> Disabling traps and then leaving them in place means less loot to sell back in the city. There's really only one answer to that question.
> 
> "Sure, I'll take a look, " Liselle replies. Once she's all _Dimension Achored_-up, she gets to work on the fire trap.
> 
> "I swear, these are getting harder each delve, " she notes. Doesn't stop her recovering the fire trap. Then she goes to look at the teleport trap. "Or maybe I'm just getting rusty from all the time spent training instead of robbing people. Hey, Solstafir. I don't suppose any of your fancy crafting tricks can make me a better set of Thieves Tools, could they?" It wouldn't help with the current trap, but... well, she could improvise for this one.
> 
> "Alright, Alistair, gonna need some extra hands for this second one..."


Alistair nods and assists Liselle with recovering the trap.

----------


## Aegis013

Having successfully harvested the traps, the room is now free from danger.

Each character gains *1,400 XP*.

After appraisal, the traps are worth:
Blast of Flame trap: 15,000gp
Teleporter trap: 16,000gp

The maze area, now cleared of dangers, is easily navigated until the team finds a spiral stairwell leading upwards. After ascending a distance there is a large door, though the stairwell continues upwards as well.

Listening at the door, you hear the sounds of something scraping along the material of the structure, possibly claws or scales, occasional cracking and crunching sounds, occasional thumping, and underlying it all it sounds like several creatures breathing. Rather big ones. At least Large size, but maybe bigger.

There's likely danger behind the door. You could prepare and try to take it by surprise, or just continue up the stairwell.

----------


## Yas392

Unseen, Levi tilts his head back in an un-Levi-like manner, smiling like a peacock after the scouting and away from that door.

*"So how are my fortifications at the trap room? Stupendous? Brilliant? Amazing?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Is floating 10 ft above ground.

*Buffs*

Psionically Focus

Sacred Vitality (1 minute; immunity to ability damage, ability drain, and energy drain; renew every time when duration expires)

20% concealment from Deeper Darkness 

Darkstalker (Anyone with blindsense, Blindsight, Tremorsense and Scent has to make spot/listen checks to detect him)

Invisibility (24 hours)

Blindsense 30 ft

Endure Elements + Protection from Alignment/Positive-Dominant/Negative-Dominant Traits of Planes (Constant; Indefinite)

Darkvision 60 ft and See Invisibility (24 hours)

Can See Through Magical & Non-magical darkness (Tenebrous; 24 hours)

Fell Flight (24 Hours)

DR/Cold Iron 2 (7 while bound to Zhrine)

Dark One's Own Luck (24 hours; +7 to Reflex Saves)

Immune to all harmful vapors and gases ; can breath underwater and in a vacuum; infinite air supply. (Constant)

+6 Spot/Search; Comprehend Language (written words only) (24 hours)

Mass Conviction (80 mins; +3 Morale bonus on all saving throws)

Mass Resist Energy (80 mins; 20 points of acid damage/attack(or damage) absorbed)

*Automatic Method of Scouting per room in order:* Stealth/Skill/Swarm, Detect Magic, Area Dispel (after alerting party members to evacuate radius of area dispel/before party enters room).

----------


## TheFallenOne

"I'd rather prefer something we can beat up," Solstafir said, having grown rather bored with the pair of traps where he had nothing to contribute. "Any final preparations before we engage big and scaly beyond this door, now's the time." Once everyone was ready, he had the annis zombie throw open the portal, himself and the undead minion taking the front.

----------


## QuadraticGish

The former maid glances at Levi. "I wish you stopped before hand so I didn't end up using that infusion." Orchid comments, rolling her eyes. She then turns to the door and readies herself to cast.

"Ready. I'm just glad not to be cramped anymore."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Orchid is readying a use of her Glitterdust SLA. DC 18 will save. She will try to prioritize the most threatening enemy.

----------


## Aegis013

(OOC: Actions can't be readied outside of initiative order. The appropriate representation of what you're looking for in game would be a Surprise Round)

Solstafir and the Annis throw open the large door revealing a large space. Refuse is littered throughout the large chamber, among it are scattered piles of bones, droppings, and partially eaten carcasses.

In the center of the chamber is a massive (Huge size category) reptilian creature. The creature's feet sport small claws, not appropriate for combat. Its tail also lacks the heft necessary for anything other than to serve as a ballast for balance. However, from its bloated body rise ten heads displaying maws full of jagged teeth on long slender necks. This particular Hydra has a blue and white coloration. It seems a couple of the beast's heads just discarded a large bone it had been gnawing on as you enter the chamber.

Initiative:
Ten Headed Cryohydra (1d20+1)[*15*]

Abigale (1d20+2)[*8*]
Alistair (1d20+10)[*18*]
Levi (1d20+7)[*27*]
Liselle (1d20+16)[*32*]
Orchid (1d20+2)[*3*]
Solstafir (1d20+9)[*27*]

Alistair, Levi, Liselle and Solstafir have initiative.

----------


## dantiesilva

"I would have to agree with Solstafir on this one. While I do not like violence, I also know that the longer we spend in any dungeon the less our chances of success become. Traps such as those slow us down a great deal and expand a great deal of resources. So while your ability was useful, it may have been more so had it been used before we expanded other resources that are a lot less renewable." she explains looking towards Orchid who she herself had already accidentally used one of her precious resources.

At the door Abigale looks to the others ready to follow their lead, though in agreement that leaving this door for later could be worse then going through it now. So when the door is thrown open and the creature revealed she is at first afraid of the beast before them and its many heads. " I will try to blind it." Sister Abigale says preparing to cast a spell though, unsure if such a spell would have an effect on a creature with so many heads.

----------


## Yas392

Levi smiles at the Abigail's praise before his demeanor returns to normal. He shakes his head like before he relays the knowledge of the hydra to the party.

*"Prepare to flank with my wraith who will attack from behind."*

He commands his wraith to move behind the hydra and ready to touch the hydra the moment an ally flanks with it. The halfling warlock flies behind a total cover or back to make sure that the gap between him and the hydra is about 80 feet (if total cover is not available).

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ghost flies/moves behind Hydra.

*Ghost Readied Touch Attack:* (1d20+7)[*18*]

*Ghost Touch Damage:* (1d4)[*4*]

*Con Drain:* (1d6)[*3*]

Move to behind total cover or flies back (if needed or total cover is not available) until the hydra and Levi is 80 ft apart.

Is floating 10 ft above ground.

*Buffs*

Psionically Focus

Sacred Vitality (1 minute; immunity to ability damage, ability drain, and energy drain; renew every time when duration expires)

20% concealment from Deeper Darkness

Darkstalker (Anyone with blindsense, Blindsight, Tremorsense and Scent has to make spot/listen checks to detect him)

Invisibility (24 hours)

Blindsense 30 ft

Endure Elements + Protection from Alignment/Positive-Dominant/Negative-Dominant Traits of Planes (Constant; Indefinite)

Darkvision 60 ft and See Invisibility (24 hours)

Can See Through Magical & Non-magical darkness (Tenebrous; 24 hours)

Fell Flight (24 Hours)

DR/Cold Iron 2 (7 while bound to Zhrine)

Dark One's Own Luck (24 hours; +7 to Reflex Saves)

Immune to all harmful vapors and gases ; can breath underwater and in a vacuum; infinite air supply. (Constant)

+6 Spot/Search; Comprehend Language (written words only) (24 hours)

Mass Conviction (80 mins; +3 Morale bonus on all saving throws)

Mass Resist Energy (80 mins; 20 points of acid damage/attack(or damage) absorbed)

*Automatic Method of Scouting per room in order:* Stealth/Skill/Swarm, Detect Magic, Area Dispel (after alerting party members to evacuate radius of area dispel/before party enters room).

----------


## TheFallenOne

"Now THAT is more to my liking," Solstafir said with a predator's anticipation of its kill painted on his face. He opened with a gout of flame that wrapped around the hydra in twisting coils before surrounding it together with his undead minion. Paying no heed to the beast's massive bulk, the undead annis wrapped its arms around the hydra's back and attempted to straight-up suplex its body, a proposition that would be ridiculous if not for its own excessive strength. Solstafir followed up with a strike to its chest, an attack less spectacular but certainly no less harmful.

*Spoiler*
Show

Quickened Entangling Exhalation
*Fire damage* - (7d8)[*32*] halved, Reflex 20 halves again
*Entangled* - (1d4)[*1*]
*Cooldown* - (1d4+4)[*6*]

Foe Hammer
*attack* - (1d20+17)[*23*] *slashing damage* - (3d8+7)[*28*] + *Maneuver* - (2d6)[*10*] +1 Fire +(5d6+1)[*20*] Electricity
Ignores damage resistance

Comet Throw *Touch* - (1d20+17)[*26*] *Trip check* - (1d20+21)[*32*]
Throw it up to 10 feet, +5 for every 5 points the trip check is won. Target lands prone and takes *damage* - (4d6)[*11*].

Iron Guard's Glare active, while I threaten the hydra any attack not directed at me receives -4. Position the zombie on the opposite side so it can't be targeted by the breath weapon at the same time as the party. Solstafir himself has resistance 15 to all elements.

----------


## whoiam

"You're gonna complain if it ends up with too many holes in it, aren't you?" Because of course this was gonna be Solstafir's next Zombie.

Well, he'd already charged. She might as well join in too. If she hung back too long, the newbies might think she was on the team for her thief skills...

Switching to her sword (no point in sticking to the chain against a giant single target that she can't beat for reach), Liselle leaps into the battle, aiming to leave a gap between herself and Solstafir for anyone else who fancied joining them (or shooting past them).

*Spoiler*
Show


Liselle can't fail to hit DC20 for a 10' long jump with insufficient runup (with both her speed boosts active, she can't score lower than 34), so chaining together Leap Attack, Psionic Lion's Charge, 8 points of Power Attack, Battle Cunning, and Heedless Charge to put the penalty into her AC instead of her attack.

This gives Liselle a net +2 to her attacks, -10 to her AC, +39 to damage (+32 from the power attack, +7 from Battle Cunning), at a cost of 3 power points.

*Attack 1* - (1d20+20)[*33*] - Critical threats on a 35+
*Lightning Recovery, if needed* - (1d20+22)[*29*]
*Damage* - (6d10+50)[*81*]
*Sneak Attack* - (1d6)[*3*]

*Crit Conf 1* - (1d20+27)[*30*]
*Crit Damage* - (12d10+100)[*151*]

*Attack 2* - (1d20+15)[*16*] - Critical threats on a 30+
*Lightning Recovery, if needed and not used up on the first attack* - (1d20+17)[*23*]
*Damage* - (6d10+50)[*85*]
*Sneak Attack* - (1d6)[*1*]

*Crit Conf 2* - (1d20+22)[*31*]
*Crit Damage* - (12d10+100)[*175*]



*Spoiler: Liselle's stats during the Hydra's round*
Show


Liselle's AC is reduced to 24 / 11 (touch) due to the penalties from her Heedless Charge.

Liselle moved this round, and is in Child of Shadow stance, so attacks against her have a 20% miss chance. Though that's unlikely to help much against a Hydra.

----------


## Aegis013

The Annis manages to grab hold of the Hydra, heaving it back to reveal its belly as Solstafir slashes its chest stunning it momentarily as a gout of blood erupts over him.

The Wraith touches the Hydra's back (not going to even bother rolling for this).

Liselle however, cleaves so deep into it that she eviscerates it and steaming entrails and organs spill out of its body.

The Cryohydra's heads appear to be enraged, then momentarily something between confusion and fatigue as they all simultaneously collapse onto the ground as the creature's life ends.

Each character gains *3,600 XP* (Total gained so far on the delve: 11,300 of a possible 16,999).

Searching the chamber there are a few items on the mostly eaten carcasses of creatures so mutilated you can't tell what they were when they were alive. It seems the Hydra didn't eat all of the valuables. You find:
4,000 gp worth of coins and gems.Necklace of Fireballs VII (market value 8,700gp)Boots of Elvenkind (market value 5,000gp)Arcane Scroll of Hypnotism (25gp)

Otherwise, this chamber seems devoid of anything interesting. No new exits, so the group returns to the stairs to continue ascending until you come across another large door. It's all quiet listening near the door, though the stairs continue upwards as well.

Do you enter this chamber? Or continue upwards?

----------


## dantiesilva

Before Abigail is even able to finish casting her spell she watches as the team brings down the giant hydra, both surprised and worried she looks to the others. "I thought that was going to be a lot harder then it was honestly, so far the most dangerous thing here has been the traps." she notes as she helps look around the room for anything of value.

Once the party is finished and the group once more ascends the stairs higher into this maze like dungeon she questions the purpose of this place. The first one she had been in with the group had been a frozen cave system of some sort with a structure built into the frozen tundra, the second a temple. This seemed like a maze where one was sent to get lost, however after the main level they had only been traveling vertical meaning they had to be in some form of tower or something similar at this moment.

"Should we send one of the wraiths heads in to see if there is anything on the other side before we enter?" the priestess asks at the door, she was fairly certain it would be a trap of some sort on the other side due to the silence coming from the other end. Most living things made some kind of sound after all, even undead shambling around made noise. Silence often meant something was keeping it that way. "I think the other side may be trapped." Abigail says, explaining her reasoning to the others.

----------


## whoiam

"I.... thought it would be tougher...." Liselle also looks a touch surprised by how easily the cryohydra went down. Or possibly just caught off-guard by the pile of entrails she's suddenly standing in. Admittedly, this was her first opportunity to test out _Psionic Lion's Charge_... 

Then a thought occurs to her. "Technically, that's only two holes, " she notes, before quickly backing away from the corpse.

Once they reach the next door, Liselle takes up position beside it. "Sure, I'm happy for one of the wraiths to check before we open it."

----------


## QuadraticGish

Orchid stares blankly at the sudden collapse of the hydra and lets her arms fall to her sides.

"Well, that didn't last long." she comments, caught off guard at its sudden death.

Shaking it off, she addresses a thought in her mind. "Solstafir, if you're not planning on using it as a minion, then I'd like to harvest from it. I could give someone else its breath weapon if it's still intact. Unrelated to that-" Orchid turns to the Abigail.

"Sister, When we finish up here, remind me to talk to you about a proposal I have before we leave for Solum."

As they arrive at the next door Orchid looks at it. "Time to have the dead scout again I suppose."

----------


## Yas392

Once the party vacated themselves from the room the hydra is in and looted it, Levi conducts a swift examination and sweep it with his magical senses, swarm and wraiths. Catching up to the others, Levi shrugs at the comments. He attempts to detect magic, analyse, and dispel any magical spells place to ward of intruders. If safe, he looks around and puts an ear on door to listen again. After that, he will summon swarms into the room behind them (if the doors have any holes he can peer into) and commands his wraith to check the chamber or room behind it.

*Spoiler*
Show

*Hydra room.*

_Detect Magic._

*Spellcraft (if applicable):* (1d20+14)[*19*]

*Area Dispel Magic:* (1d20+12)[*30*]

*Spot:* (1d20+10)[*19*] (if needed for blindsense or see invisibility)

*Listen:* (1d20+6)[*12*] (if needed for blindsense or see invisibility)

*Search:* (1d20+8)[*23*] (if needed for blindsense or see invisibility)

*Door area.*

_Detect Magic._

*Spellcraft (if applicable):* (1d20+14)[*29*]

*Target Dispel Magic on Door:* (1d20+12)[*24*]
*Target Dispel Magic on Door:* (1d20+12)[*17*]
*Target Dispel Magic on Door:* (1d20+12)[*13*]
*Target Dispel Magic on Door:* (1d20+12)[*16*]
*Target Dispel Magic on Door:* (1d20+12)[*16*]

*Spot:* (1d20+10)[*17*] (if needed for blindsense or see invisibility)

*Listen:* (1d20+6)[*17*] (if needed for blindsense or see invisibility)

*Search:* (1d20+8)[*12*] (if needed for blindsense or see invisibility)

----------


## TheFallenOne

"Hrm, we didn't get to see its offensive power, but ten heads would certainly make for a formidable minion, though at some point the size becomes inconvenient..." Solstafir examined one of the incisors, no doubt suitable large and strong to rip most things apart. But then it would never come close to the sheer physical strength of his current zombie. For now though he first had to take a minute to harvest the residual soul essence before it vacated the body completely. It was a bit too much to hope that ten heads would translate into ten individual minds each with their own Essentia, but either way he could feel the boost from the intangible blue energy flowing into his palm as his own Incarnum beckoned the draining river to come to him instead of slipping into the void.

*Spoiler*
Show

Harvest 1 Essentia for 24 hours, put into Soulbound Shield for now.

----------


## Aegis013

After finishing up with the Hydra, Levi detects no magic, hears and sees nothing of note at the door. The swarms don't have an easy way through - while it is not air tight, the gap is small enough to pose difficulty even for insects.

The Wraith, however, has no difficulty passing through the solid door. After several tense seconds it returns and provides its report. It speaks Common in a raspy voice like a whisper echoing from the deep recesses of a long dry well: _"The laboratory appears unguarded."_

With no signs of danger, the team opens the door revealing a dusty laboratory filled with long, curved marble-top tables, various wooden stands, metal shelves, and a few chairs. These crowded furnishings hold cauldrons, beakers, flasks, pots, tools, lumber, strange stones, a kiln, a small forge, articles of clothing, simple jewelry, barrels, crates and things that defy simple description. The desiccated carcass of a griffon is suspended by hooks and chains from the ceiling. The walls appear to be covered with arcane diagrams and construction plans.

Some of the crates have been opened, their straw-lined contents spilled out around them. Broken glass lies scattered across the floor, and one of the tables is tipped over with a mess of small objects strewn about.

It seems most of the valuables in this room have already been looted and a good deal of the more fragile equipment was damaged during its prior ransacking.

Levi's scan for magic eventually identifies a crate that still has a magical item within its contents:
A Potion of Invisibility
2x Sunrods

If you could transport some of the larger items out of this laboratory, specifically the kiln and the small forge, they would be worth 10,000gp though they will not fit through the mouth of a haversack or bag of holding due to their bulk. These valuables aren't able to be disassembled without significant damage so you'd need to find some other way to loot them.

The arcane construction plans appear to be an incomplete schematic for some kind of half-baked super-weapon.
*Spoiler: Kn: Arcana DC 16*
Show

It's some kind of Disintegration device schematic

*Spoiler: Kn: Arcana DC 22*
Show

The goal of this schematic was apparently to make an unlimited Disintegrate device - something that would Disintegrate all of even very large objects... perhaps even the entire island of Solum. Fortunately, it's so incomplete there's no way this was actually built.


There are no new exits, just as before, exploring up the stairs leads to another large door, while the stairs continue to ascend.

----------


## Yas392

Levi loots all the mundane equipment from the laboratory and looks at the plan after the party loots the area. He does another scan and cleaning of the laboratory the moment the party evacuate with swarms and wraith.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Knowledge (Arcana):* (1d20+15)[*21*]

*Spot:* (1d20+10)[*24*] (If needed for blindsense or see invisibility or see in darkness)

*Listen:* (1d20+6)[*8*] (If needed for blindsense or see invisibility or see in darkness)

*Search:* (1d20+8)[*25*] (If needed for blindsense or see invisibility or see in darkness)

_Detect Magic_

*Spellcraft:* (1d20+14)[*34*]

*Area dispel:* (1d20+12)[*23*]

----------


## Aegis013

Other than the potion and sunrods, the Kiln and Forge (the available mundane loot) are much too large to fit through the mouth of Levi's haversack.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Orchid looks through the room herself, noticing the kiln and forge. "If we don't go through to see our demon 'friend', I imagine we can figure out a way to get those later." she notes.

She then slithers to the plans and takes a look at them. "Well, it isn't for lack of trying. If this thing would actually work it might turn all of Solum to dust. Fortunately, the blueprint here is nowhere near finished and I don't think it would even work at this rate without maybe the  entire treasury of Solum."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Arcana:  (1d20+15)[*32*]

----------


## dantiesilva

As the group enters the room upon hearing that it was empty of all obvious threats she looks around and wonders what this place could have once possibly been used for with all the broken vials and other such items. Clearly not a place of healing give the kiln, perhaps alchemy she thinks as she makes her way over to Orchid who was looking at the blueprints. When her fellow party member reveals these were plans to destroy Solum she gets worried. "I think it would be best if we destroy this blueprint no good can come of such a thing. If someone in Solum gets there hands on it they may try to create it themselves and it could destroy our home if they are not careful. And leaving it here for someone else to find or use poses the same threat." Abigail says worried about the implications of such a weapon. In truth it didn't need to work, it just needed to be a base for someone else to work off of and it could cause countless amounts of harm. What if it could be designed to simply target races one didn't want on Sol for instance. Such a weapon was to dangerous.

----------


## TheFallenOne

"For all we know they _do_ have the entire royal treasury available, and then same," Solstafir said. "How much of our resources are drawn from the Dungeon? I'm not even sure things would be sustainable without. Sure, there are mines, farmland, quarries, but there's a hard limit on how much is available on our floating island surrounded by endless emptiness on all sides. Not so the Dungeon for all I can tell. No matter how many groups we send, there's always more monsters and treasures to be found and hell if I know where any of it comes from."

----------


## Aegis013

With the laboratory explored, blueprints destroyed and the decision made to return for the Kiln and Forge at a more convenient time, the group follows the only pathway available. Further ascending the stairs to yet another large door. The staircase continues to ascend above.

The door is free of magic or traps. No sound comes from behind. A Wraith is sent to scout and returns to report that "_The sculpture appears unguarded._"

As has been the decision at each previous door, the door is then opened.

A bronze statue stands enigmatically in the center of this chamber. It's quite abstract, with little apparent rhyme or reason to its shape, although a number of jagged edges and sharp points give the whole thing a disturbing feel. The sculpture is very large, over 20ft in diameter and 25ft high. There are numerous deep, dark crevices and recesses. Those you can see from the vantage behind the door's threshold appear empty.

Other than the massive bronze object, the room appears empty.

Levi can detect magic from the sculpture: Dungeon magic. It defies categorization into a school, and the strength of its aura seems to be in constant flux. Who knows what it might do? 

(Due to the unknown nature of the object's function, any further investigative steps will need to be determined by the players, thus no swarms have been called yet)

----------


## QuadraticGish

Orchid taps her chin with a claw in thought while staring at the statue before going up closer to examine it herself.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Orchid is casting detect magic on the statue and is examining it with her Artificer's Monocle for a minute to get feedback as if she had cast Identify on the statue.

----------


## Aegis013

When Orchid enters the room to approach the large object, after a mere few steps a gang of creatures suddenly materializes around her!

These bipedal lizard looking things with sinuous tails seem to lack a distinct head. Instead, they have gaping maws surrounded by three powerful mandibles. Gleaming, jet-black teeth line the inner mouth and three small eyes ring the maw between the mandibles.

Eight of them appear simultaneously, completely surrounding their prey and immediately trying to devour her:

Bite 1 (1d20+14)[*29*]
on hit it deals (1d6+11)[*15*]
On a 34 (1d20+14)[*32*] to confirm for an extra (1d6+11)[*17*]

Bite 2 (1d20+14)[*22*]
on hit it deals (1d6+11)[*16*]
On a 34 (1d20+14)[*31*] to confirm for an extra (1d6+11)[*13*]

Bite 3 (1d20+14)[*17*]
on hit it deals (1d6+11)[*14*]
On a 34 (1d20+14)[*34*] to confirm for an extra (1d6+11)[*13*]

Bite 4 (1d20+14)[*18*]
on hit it deals (1d6+11)[*15*]
On a 34 (1d20+14)[*18*] to confirm for an extra (1d6+11)[*15*]

Bite 5 (1d20+14)[*16*]
on hit it deals (1d6+11)[*16*]
On a 34 (1d20+14)[*16*] to confirm for an extra (1d6+11)[*15*]

Bite 6 (1d20+14)[*24*]
on hit it deals (1d6+11)[*15*]
On a 34 (1d20+14)[*23*] to confirm for an extra (1d6+11)[*14*]

Bite 7 (1d20+14)[*29*]
on hit it deals (1d6+11)[*15*]
On a 34 (1d20+14)[*15*] to confirm for an extra (1d6+11)[*16*]

Bite 8 (1d20+14)[*18*]
on hit it deals (1d6+11)[*16*]
On a 34 (1d20+14)[*20*] to confirm for an extra (1d6+11)[*17*]


Initiative:
Enemies: (1d20+13)[*21*]

Abigale (1d20+2)[*6*]
Alistair (1d20+10)[*26*]
Levi (1d20+7)[*23*]
Liselle (1d20+16)[*33*]
Orchid (1d20+2)[*14*]
Solstafir (1d20+9)[*29*]

Alistair, Levi, Liselle, and Solstafir have initiative.

*Spoiler: Kn: Planes - any ranks*
Show

These are Ethereal Marauders, though they're bigger than most specimen of their type, not enough to be a new size category, but clearly more powerful and more dangerous than normal. 

They're natives of the Ethereal Plane and can exit the Ethereal as a Free action and return as a Move action, if you don't kill them now, they might become hard to deal with as they'll move almost freely between Planes while fighting you. Ethereal Marauders tend to hunt alone. Yet there are so many that it is hard to assess if there might be more waiting in the Ethereal Plane who simply couldn't fit into the space around Orchid to pop out and attack.

Normally they lack much in the way of defense other than their inter-planar movement.

----------


## whoiam

Liselle has very little idea what this swarm is... but the sudden appearance of a ring of them around Orchid makes her a little wary about charging into the room herself. She's not _bad_ at fighting groups of foes, but she's not the sort of expert who can take out entire ranks with a single swing of her sword.

Still, she'd prepared something for this, ever since that Death Door with the ghost things embedded in the ice walls. Seems as good a chance as any to try it out!

So she pulls a small crystal from her pocket, thinks her 'burney' thought, and fires balls of fire at 5 of the things around Orchid (specifically, the 'back' 5 - leaving the 3 on the side facing the door alone).

*Spoiler*
Show


Since she's using her dorje for this, the result is:
*Fire Damage 1* - (7d6+1)[*32*]
*Fire Damage 2* - (7d6+1)[*27*]
*Fire Damage 3* - (7d6+1)[*27*]
*Fire Damage 4* - (7d6+1)[*14*]
*Fire Damage 5* - (7d6+1)[*28*]

Each shot allows a reflex save for half damage, at a DC of 15 (10+1 (for a 2nd or 3rd level power)+4 (for augmentation)).

----------


## Yas392

From above, Levi flings a large bolt of magical energy at one of the ethereal marauders, breaking his invisibility but not the dark shroud that surrounds him.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



*Eldritch Blast Ranged Touch Attack:* (1d20+12)[*16*]

Expend Psionic Focus for +4d6 damage.

*Eldritch Blast Ranged Touch Damage:* (9d6+1)[*37*]

Move Action to regain Psionic Focus.

Is floating 10 ft above ground.

*Buffs*

Psionically Focus

Sacred Vitality (1 minute; immunity to ability damage, ability drain, and energy drain; renew every time when duration expires)

20% concealment from Deeper Darkness

Darkstalker (Anyone with blindsense, Blindsight, Tremorsense and Scent has to make spot/listen checks to detect him)

Invisibility (24 hours)

Blindsense 30 ft

Endure Elements + Protection from Alignment/Positive-Dominant/Negative-Dominant Traits of Planes (Constant; Indefinite)

Darkvision 60 ft and See Invisibility (24 hours)

Can See Through Magical & Non-magical darkness (Tenebrous; 24 hours)

Fell Flight (24 Hours)

DR/Cold Iron 2 (7 while bound to Zhrine)

Dark One's Own Luck (24 hours; +7 to Reflex Saves)

Immune to all harmful vapors and gases ; can breath underwater and in a vacuum; infinite air supply. (Constant)

+6 Spot/Search; Comprehend Language (written words only) (24 hours)

Mass Conviction (80 mins; +3 Morale bonus on all saving throws)

Mass Resist Energy (80 mins; 20 points of acid damage/attack(or damage) absorbed)

*Automatic Method of Scouting per room in order:* Stealth/Skill/Swarm, Detect Magic, Area Dispel (after alerting party members to evacuate radius of area dispel/before party enters room).

----------


## TheFallenOne

Seeing Orchid in the position he himself as the group's damage sponge should be in had Solstafir rush in to support the beleaguered caster, opening with a gout of flame shortly followed by a chop of his axe.

*Spoiler*
Show

Since 8 of them take up every square around Orchid a line effect should score three hits. Preferably going before Liselle so her own blasting can finish off potential survivors, or switch to another element if I notice fire resistance. No entangling, all damage.


*Fire damage* - (7d8)[*29*] Reflex 20 halves

Foe Hammer
*attack* - (1d20+15)[*21*] *slashing damage* - (3d8+7)[*20*] + *Maneuver* - (2d6)[*7*] +1 Fire +(5d6+1)[*23*] Electricity
Ignores DR

(1d20+16)[*19*] *slashing damage* - (1d8+17)[*19*]

Solstafir targets an unwounded enemy, hoping for a one hit kill. Zombie targets a survivor of a previous attack if possible.

edit: bonus for flanking not included, which sould be a given since each one is by necessity in between Orchid and the attacker. If a kill lleft a gap in the surround Solstafir will take that spot to give Orchid +2 shield AC from Shieldmate and threaten as many enemies as possible with Iron Guard's Glare.

----------


## Thundercracker

Alistair commands the wraith to destroy the ethereal maurauders.

----------


## Aegis013

Solstafir exhales over three of the Marauders, vaporizing them. It seems despite their increased bite strength, their vitality and fortitude aren't any greater than a standard Marauder, so even on a passed save, they die.

The fourth target of Liselle's Energy Blast Dorje might be able to survive: (1d20+4)[*16*] DC 15
Though Levi's blast and Alistair's wraith are able to clean up any remnants. The Ethereal Marauder's bodies de-materialize upon being slain, vanishing as quickly as they appeared.

Magical energy begins to gather to the sculpture, though it's not clear what it is doing.

The party may act, though other than maybe the sculpture, there are no obvious threats.

----------


## QuadraticGish

The artificer looks shocked for the moment before all the surrounding enemies are in the same second removed from reality by her allies. She gives them a nod before turning to the statue. "I don't think its willing to give us enough time to really look it over and I don't think anyone really wants to cover me again right after that while I try to figure what it even does. So I think we might need to destroy it."

----------


## TheFallenOne

"Any bets on whether it will fight back?" Solstafir asked, Orchid's assessment matching his own giving him enough go-ahead to take the first swing at the bronze behemoth.

*Spoiler*
Show

Mountain Hammer
*attack* - (1d20+15)[*17*] *slashing damage* - (3d8+7)[*22*] + *Maneuver* - (2d6)[*7*] +1 Fire +(5d6+1)[*22*] Electricity
Ignores DR

(1d20+16)[*19*] *slashing damage* - (1d8+17)[*19*]

Maneuver roll (1d2)[*1*]
Cooldown for breath weapon (1d4+3)[*4*] remaining

----------


## QuadraticGish

"I think it's getting ready to, so we'll need to get rid of it quickly. I'll try to stall it by trying to dispel whatever magic it's trying to build up."
Orchid casts a spell at the statue, trying to disperse any magic it's building up.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Orchid casts targeted Dispel Magic on the statue.
Dispel Check: (1d20+8)[*18*]


*Spoiler: Orchid's Status*
Show


Temp: 0
HP: 111/136

Sorcerer spell slots
Cantrips: 6/6(Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Light, Read Magic)
1st: 6/6(Color Spray, Grease, Shield, Magic Missile)
2nd: 5/5(Glitterdust, Wraithstrike)
3rd: 3/4(Dispel Magic, Haste)

Infusions(Can use any infusion at any time; anything slower than a standard uses a standard action instead; standards are now swifts)
1st: 2/4
2nd: 3/4
3rd: 2/4
4th: 1/1

SLAs
Glitterdust(3/3)

Scrolls(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Lesser Vigor (6)
Power Word(Pain)(6)
Bonefiddle(1)
Resurgence(2)
Saltray(2)
Warning Shout(2)
Shield(2)
Fist of Stone(2)
Cloud of Bewilderment(2)
Color Spray(2)
Glitterdust(1)
Ray of Enfeeblement(2)
Web(2)
Grease(Arcane)(2)
Haste(2)
Resist Energy, Mass(2)
Slow(2)
Fireball(3)
Lesser Restoration(3)
Remove Disease(1)
Neutralize Poison(1)
Restoration(2)
Delay Death(3)
Shield Other(2)
Water Breathing(3)
Wall of Sand(2)
Wall of Water(2)
Heal(CL 7)(1)
Dispel Magic(5)



Potions(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Lesser Vigor(1)

Other(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Memento Magica(1st)(2)
Memento Magica, Xansia(1st)(1)

Notable effects
Spare Hand active(24h, used 3rd level infusion)
Cloak of minor concealment: 20% miss chance
Shudder Plate: If Orchid is in contact with the ground, she can sense the location of anything within 15 feet that is also in contact with the ground.
Glaring Eye: Orchid has blindsense out to a distance of 30 feet.
Mass Resist Energy (80 min) 20 points of acid damage/attack(or damage) absorbed
Mass Conviction (80 min) +3 Morale bonus on all saving throws
Death Ward:(8 min) immune to all death spells, magical death effects, energy drain, and any negative energy effects.

----------


## Yas392

Levi backs up Orchid with another dispel magic on the magic. If Orchid is successful in dispelling it, he will use it on the statue.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Expend one use of dispelling cord.

*Dispel Magic:* (1d20+14)[*16*]

----------


## dantiesilva

As the rest of the party goes about doing what it is they do best, Abigail walks over to Orchid and places a calming hand on her. "Are you okay? I know you lot of made of tougher stuff then others I have worked with before, however I still worry about all of you. And when you got surrounded by those Marauders I was worried for a moment." the old woman says trying to see how bad the womans wounds were.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Mastery of Day and Night Cure Light Wounds
28 hp healed +8 temp, (1d20+13)[*20*] (above a 15 add +2to hp) the +5hp that would also go over her cap would be turned into Temp hp due to Initiate of ilmater

Normally I wouldn't use a spell for this, but as combat might reensue and the chance of us just using our unlimited downtime healing I'm going to take the chance and burn the spell.

----------


## Aegis013

The dispel magics seem to bounce off of the bronze object's magical aura as the aura whirs up even more.

Solstafir's maneuvers breaks off one of the many spikey protusions from the object, but the object continues to function.

Alistair nocks an arrow and readies to attack any enemies that appear.

The objects magical aura finishes charging and eight more empowered Ethereal Marauders are conjured into the frey... on closer look, it's exactly the same eight Ethereal Marauders that you previously killed.

They appear again around Orchid, and Alistair looses his arrow - as the Marauders don't have time to gauge their surrounding with complete focus on their targeted prey, they are considered flat-footed against the attack:
(1d20+10)[*19*] to hit
(1d8+3)[*5*] + (4d6+6)[*20*] damage
The arrow strikes directly through one of the first Marauder's three eyes, killing it instantly. The Marauder's body dematerializes as quickly as it appeared.

Marauders attack Orchid:
Bite 1 (1d20+14)[*29*] to hit
Deals (1d6+11)[*17*]
On a 34, (1d20+14)[*34*] to confirm for (1d6+11)[*14*] extra damage This marauder is dead, its body vanished.

Bite 2 (1d20+14)[*27*] to hit
Deals (1d6+11)[*16*]
On a 34, (1d20+14)[*20*] to confirm for (1d6+11)[*17*] extra damage

Bite 3 (1d20+14)[*15*] to hit
Deals (1d6+11)[*17*]
On a 34, (1d20+14)[*16*] to confirm for (1d6+11)[*17*] extra damage

Bite 4 (1d20+14)[*23*] to hit
Deals (1d6+11)[*16*]
On a 34, (1d20+14)[*20*] to confirm for (1d6+11)[*17*] extra damage

Bite 5 (1d20+14)[*29*] to hit
Deals (1d6+11)[*16*]
On a 34, (1d20+14)[*26*] to confirm for (1d6+11)[*12*] extra damage

Bite 6 (1d20+14)[*15*] to hit
Deals (1d6+11)[*12*]
On a 34, (1d20+14)[*21*] to confirm for (1d6+11)[*17*] extra damage

Bite 7 (1d20+14)[*28*] to hit - this one manages to bite nothing but air due to 20% miss chance
Deals (1d6+11)[*16*]
On a 34, (1d20+14)[*17*] to confirm for (1d6+11)[*14*] extra damage

Bite 8 (1d20+14)[*22*] to hit
Deals (1d6+11)[*16*]
On a 34, (1d20+14)[*24*] to confirm for (1d6+11)[*12*] extra damage

The party may act.

----------


## Yas392

*"To hell with the marauders. I am going straight for the source."*

Levi hurls a ball of arcane energy at the statue.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Eldritch Blast Ranged Touch:* (1d20+10)[*18*]

Expend Psionic Focus for +4d6 damage

*Eldritch Blast Damage:* (9d6)[*28*]

Move Action recover Psionic Focus.

Is floating 10 ft above ground.

*Buffs*

Psionically Focus

Sacred Vitality (1 minute; immunity to ability damage, ability drain, and energy drain; renew every time when duration expires)

20% concealment from Deeper Darkness

Darkstalker (Anyone with blindsense, Blindsight, Tremorsense and Scent has to make spot/listen checks to detect him)

Blindsense 30 ft

Endure Elements + Protection from Alignment/Positive-Dominant/Negative-Dominant Traits of Planes (Constant; Indefinite)

Darkvision 60 ft and See Invisibility (24 hours)

Can See Through Magical & Non-magical darkness (Tenebrous; 24 hours)

Fell Flight (24 Hours)

DR/Cold Iron 2 (7 while bound to Zhrine)

Dark One's Own Luck (24 hours; +7 to Reflex Saves)

Immune to all harmful vapors and gases ; can breath underwater and in a vacuum; infinite air supply. (Constant)

+6 Spot/Search; Comprehend Language (written words only) (24 hours)

Mass Conviction (80 mins; +3 Morale bonus on all saving throws)

Mass Resist Energy (80 mins; 20 points of acid damage/attack(or damage) absorbed)

*Automatic Method of Scouting per room in order:* Stealth/Skill/Swarm, Detect Magic, Area Dispel (after alerting party members to evacuate radius of area dispel/before party enters room).

----------


## TheFallenOne

"Stand next to me Orchid, I'll cover you." With the almost instant rematerialization of the marauders Solstafir focused his effort on the statue, shifting his Incarnum abilities into all-out offense while the zombie continued its effort to at least thin out the herd before they could strike again.

*Spoiler*
Show

4 Essentia into Incarnate Avatar for +8 Insight on melee damage.

Flashing Sun for 3 attacks
*attack* - (1d20+13)[*27*]+3 *slashing damage* - (3d8+15)[*22*]+3 +1 Fire +(5d6+1)[*21*] Electricity 1d6+1, which will likely be blocked by hardness anyway given electricity deals 1/2 to objects
*attack* - (1d20+13)[*32*]+3 *slashing damage* - (3d8+15)[*28*]+3 +1 Fire +(5d6+1)[*20*] Electricity
*attack* - (1d20+8)[*23*]+3 *slashing damage* - (3d8+15)[*35*]+3 +1 Fire +(5d6+1)[*15*] Electricity

(1d20+12)[*31*] *slashing damage* - (1d8+17)[*19*]
(1d20+12)[*20*] *slashing damage* - (1d8+10)[*14*]
*Bite* - (1d20+9)[*26*] (2d6+6)[*13*] *Strength damage* - (1d4)[*1*] Fort DC 12 negates

----------


## whoiam

"Wonder why they keep targeting Orchid?" Liselle asks, curiously, as she blasts away at the marauders again.

*Spoiler*
Show


*Fire Damage 1* - (7d6+1)[*27*]
*Fire Damage 2* - (7d6+1)[*26*]
*Fire Damage 3* - (7d6+1)[*20*]
*Fire Damage 4* - (7d6+1)[*20*]
*Fire Damage 5* - (7d6+1)[*25*]

Each shot allows a reflex save for half damage, at a DC of 15



With a gap opened up in the ring of foes (hopefully... again...) Liselle doesn't take the opportunity to join Orchid and Solstafir, but rather just lobs her dorje at the artificer. Its not the ideal tool for breaking a statue, after all. "Trigger thought to get it to shoot fire is your targets in a lit fireplace, " she tells her. Not that she doubted Orchid could have gotten it to work anyway, but... well, her trigger thoughts weren't exactly secrets, and why make it harder for her colleague?

----------


## QuadraticGish

Orchid gives a nod to the sister. "It doesn't look like much, but the grafts are taking a lot of the punishment for me." With the next wave suddenly appearing around her, Orchid braces her self against the next wave of attacks, with the only blow finding any kind of purchase being entirely blunted by the magic cast on her a moment ago.

"I'll just need a moment to cut through some of the trash Solstafir." Raising a claw up into the air, Orchid's natural weapons turn translucent and she begins tearing into the Marauders. Afterward, Orchid catches the Dorje. "I don't know anything about psionics, but I'll give it a try." she replies.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Swift Action: Orchid casts Wraithstrike, letting all of her attacks for 1 round target touch AC.
Full-Round: Orchid is going to full attack, targeting the marauder in between her and Solstafir. After that, she'll try to break flanking partners.
After her attack, she will take a 5-foot step to become adjacent to Solstafir.
Orchid will catch the Dorje

All vs. Touch AC.
Rending Claw:  Attack(Crit on 32-34): (1d20+14)[*20*] Damage: (1d6+6)[*12*] + 2 +  (1d4)[*1*] + (1d6)[*5*]
Crit confirm:  Attack: (1d20+14)[*31*] Damage: (3d6+18)[*26*] + 6 

Rending Claw:  Attack(Crit on 32-34): (1d20+14)[*23*] Damage: (1d6+6)[*7*] + 2 +  (1d4)[*2*] + (1d6)[*5*]
Crit confirm:  Attack: (1d20+14)[*15*] Damage: (3d6+18)[*30*] + 6 

Goring Horn:  Attack(Crit on 33): (1d20+13)[*30*] Damage: (1d8+6)[*8*] + 1 +  (1d4)[*2*]
Crit Confirm: Attack: (1d20+13)[*28*] Damage: (1d8+6)[*8*] + 1

Smashing Tail: Attack(Crit on 28): (1d20+8)[*22*] Damage: (1d8+8)[*9*]+ 1 + (1d4)[*4*]
Crit Confirm: Attack: (1d20+8)[*9*] Damage: (1d8+8)[*13*]+ 1






*Spoiler: Orchid's Status*
Show



Temp: 2
HP: 136/136

Sorcerer spell slots
Cantrips: 6/6(Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Light, Read Magic)
1st: 6/6(Color Spray, Grease, Shield, Magic Missile)
2nd: 4/5(Glitterdust, Wraithstrike)
3rd: 3/4(Dispel Magic, Haste)

Infusions(Can use any infusion at any time; anything slower than a standard uses a standard action instead; standards are now swifts)
1st: 2/4
2nd: 3/4
3rd: 2/4
4th: 1/1

SLAs
Glitterdust(3/3)

Scrolls(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Lesser Vigor (6)
Power Word(Pain)(6)
Bonefiddle(1)
Resurgence(2)
Saltray(2)
Warning Shout(2)
Shield(2)
Fist of Stone(2)
Cloud of Bewilderment(2)
Color Spray(2)
Glitterdust(1)
Ray of Enfeeblement(2)
Web(2)
Grease(Arcane)(2)
Haste(2)
Resist Energy, Mass(2)
Slow(2)
Fireball(3)
Lesser Restoration(3)
Remove Disease(1)
Neutralize Poison(1)
Restoration(2)
Delay Death(3)
Shield Other(2)
Water Breathing(3)
Wall of Sand(2)
Wall of Water(2)
Heal(CL 7)(1)
Dispel Magic(5)



Potions(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Lesser Vigor(1)

Other(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Memento Magica(1st)(2)
Memento Magica, Xansia(1st)(1)

Notable effects
Spare Hand active(24h, used 3rd level infusion)
Cloak of minor concealment: 20% miss chance
Shudder Plate: If Orchid is in contact with the ground, she can sense the location of anything within 15 feet that is also in contact with the ground.
Glaring Eye: Orchid has blindsense out to a distance of 30 feet.
Mass Resist Energy (80 min) 20 points of acid damage/attack(or damage) absorbed
Mass Conviction (80 min) +3 Morale bonus on all saving throws
Death Ward:(8 min) immune to all death spells, magical death effects, energy drain, and any negative energy effects.

----------


## Aegis013

Between Orchid and Liselle's attacks, all the remaining Marauders are destroyed.

The Bronze object has sustained significant damage, cracks are appearing in its shell and several pieces of it have broken off. A couple good hits and it should break.

Given the object's next round is to charge up to re-summon the Marauders, the group has ample time to finish smashing it before the Marauders reappear. Though those with See Invisibility see the Ethereal Marauders, still in their Ethereal state, leave the wreckage of the statue and wander off in various directions.

Each character gains *5,699 XP*. You've reached the maximum XP for this delve.

Searching the wreckage of the statue, there is salvageable bronze and gemstones which were embedded deep in the object worth 10,000gp altogether.

There's also a magical core, although damaged still possesses some magic. After studying the core, you're able to salvage it as a magic item although it lacks the full power of the statue:

*Ethereal Engine* - a character holding this object can, once per day activate the engine as a standard action which acts as casting Ethereal Jaunt with a caster level equal to the character's level, except that the duration is Concentration. Once the character ceases to concentrate on the Engine's power, the effect ends. Market value of this item is 40,000gp.

Further exploration of the chamber reveals no other collectible items, though further study of the statue it seems it was some kind of experiment in an Ethereal version of Astral Projection. You're able to postulate that the Marauders that kept appearing were likely Projections of the Marauders who were living in the statue as a kind of nest, the magic of the statue empowered them and repeatedly projected them, possibly manipulating or controlling them as well. It's purpose beyond those functions is a mystery.


*Moving to the next chamber:*
Continuing up the stairs reveals another large door, though the stairs continue upward as well.

After checking the door for magic, traps and the like, the team throws the door open revealing a level separated into few smaller rooms with a central connective area. Tapestries hang in the doorways to the smaller rooms and rugs cover the floors, all woven with strange abstract patterns that seem extremely alien in their concept. There are wooden furnishings with ornate carvings similar to the strange patterns on the tapestries, including a table with six chairs. On the table are a few significantly scaled down mundane models of the bronze object from the previous floor, though they lack any market value.

There seems to be no magic or danger in this central chamber, though the team notices one of the tapestries move slightly as someone momentarily peeks out from behind the tapestry at the party before ducking back further into the smaller connected room.

Levi is able to pick up that there are magical aura on the person through the curtain which isn't able to block Detect Magic, but there wasn't enough time to gather more information.

----------


## Thundercracker

Hey wait! Alistair calls out to the figure who ran away.  He waits for a moment to see if the figure responds.

----------


## Aegis013

Those with acute hearing can faintly make out a voice begin to mutter something in that particular separated room.

*Spoiler: Listen DC 15*
Show

It's a voice in common uttering prayers to Fharlanghn. While not impossible, it's highly unlikely a dungeon dweller would be praying to one of Solum's vast pantheon.

----------


## TheFallenOne

"You know, I think for once the undead monstrosity should _not_ take point," Solstafir said. Truly, an annis was already an exceptionally ugly creature even before zombification, and the sinister influence of fiend-blood did not make matters any better. "Oi, you! You haven't tried to shoot, chop up or ensorcell us yet, which makes you one in less than a hundred we might not have to do the same to."

----------


## Yas392

Levi leans his ear towards the direction. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Listen:* (1d20+6)[*8*]

----------


## QuadraticGish

"I'm not the only one hearing prayers to one of our own dieties right? In common of all languages?" Orchids asks, somewhat surprised.

----------


## Yas392

Levi shrugs as he shroud himself with invisibility.

*"I did not hear it. If that is what it is, we should let Abigail talk to the precant."*

----------


## dantiesilva

"It's someone praying to Fharlanghn if I am not mistaken." Sister Abigail notes before responding to the unseen voice, "Though the road is long and winding, one always welcomes the traveler to sit by their fire in the promise of peace and companionship until that trust is broken." she waits a moment for the person hiding behind the curtain to register what she had said before adding. "My name is Sister Abigail, my friends and I are from Sol and judging from your prayers you are or were once as well?" the priestess says, the last part more of a question than a statement.

----------


## Aegis013

As Abigail passes through the curtain she sees a human cleric that she recognizes from Solum. Gulin Murth one of the clerics of the temple of Fharlanghn while the clergies of Pelor and Fharlanghn don't often work closely together, it was pretty common for an orphaned child or another in need to be shepherded to nearby temples by agents of Fharlanghn such as Gulin. In fact, Abigail is quite certain this cleric lives in the same district of Solum as she does.

The haggard cleric's once red-brown hair is now greying has a streak of pure white across his head, his beard has a salt-and-pepper quality to it that it lacked the last time the two met. Gulin appears uninjured and is wearing the plate mail he only wore for delving that had been passed down to him by his father. His quarterstaff nested against his shoulder as he is crouched against the wall and his shortbow slung on his back. Though his arrow quiver is empty.

He looks up, an unfurled scroll in his still somewhat shaky hands and asks pensively: "Sister Dovefeather? Is it really you? How are you here?"

After ensuring this isn't some illusion but truly is the citizen of Solum it appears to be he provides more explanation. "My newly assigned group was sent to delve and we ended up in this structure. The group didn't have sufficient trust or teamwork to overcome the challenges. We attempted to descend through this structure losing delvers as we faced each challenge, though some of us managed to flee from them, utterly outmatched at each turn, until I was the only one left. I don't know if any of them are even still alive. I attempted to use my Escape Stone, but it failed and I don't know why. If it hadn't been you, I would've attempted to activate this Scroll of Plane Shift in hopes I could land back on Solum, but I hesitated. My faith isn't sufficient to call such power from Fharlanghn without assistance and I worried I would miss my mark and plummet into the endless abyss underneath our home."

----------


## dantiesilva

As Abigail walks through the curtain it is like taking a step back in time as she remembers a time when she was still young and foolish and had snuck out of the temple one day with her brothers and sisters. She had gotten separated from the others when she had found a hurt dog and was busy trying to take care of it that she didn't notice the others had left. It had been what felt like hours to her as the sun began to set when the man she saw before her now had found her huddled up in a corner, still with the dog she had carefully wrapped its paw earlier.

"Brother Murth is it really you? I haven't seen you in ages." the priestess says looking over him and noticing his lack of arrows and other such tools to defend himself against anything that he saw from a distance. "It is indeed I, after all I doubt an illusion of this dungeon could recreate the little girl you saved all those years ago who was still clutching a dog, lost in the poor quarters. And it wouldn't be able to replicate your fathers armor either." she said with a smile upon her face, it was so good to see her old friend again, but how did he get here?

"It is okay Gulin, you are safe now. Those I travel with are very powerful, though I find it odd, you say you were descending into the dungeon? We had to ascend to get here." she points out looking to the others to see if they agreed with her assessment. "Sadly you are the first person we have encountered. The wraiths and a slime were the first things we encountered. Followed by some magical trap. After that a cryohydra, and lastly a sculpture of some kind that kept on summoning ethereal maurders somehow, Orchid and the others could explain it much better than I." she says before introducing everyone to him, and he to them. "You say your stone failed? Have you eaten the dungeon fruit before? And if so how many? We have a few theories and you could have a missing key. And if we all stick together perhaps we can all return to Sol together."

----------


## QuadraticGish

Orchid's eyes light up on hearing that it's another entire delver. She slithers on over, stopping next to the sister. 

"Really? Another delver here? This gives me hope that I can find my parents eventually in these delves. Yes, it's as the sister said, we ended up coming from the bottom floor rather than further up as you did. The bronze statue was some sort of astral projection machine using whatever mauraders were kept inside of it. Speaking of dungeon magic, let me give you a once over with detect magic to see if there is anything of this place stuck onto you."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolling spellcraft to see if Planeshifting to Solum is even possible.
Spellcraft: (1d20+15)[*31*]

Also, Orchid is using detect magic to look at Gulin- checking to see if he has any unusual effects on him and to check for dungeon magic.

----------


## Aegis013

Plane Shifting from the Dungeon to Solum would likely be possible with the appropriate focus, though the potential to land 500 miles off target could be fatal.

Gulin Murth doesn't appear to have any magical auras outside of his handful of magic items (+2 Full Plate, +1/+1 Quarterstaff, Periapt of Wisdom +2) and doesn't seem to be influenced by Dungeon Magic.

Upon Abigail's questioning about Dungeon Fruit, Gulin's honest face simply shows confusion. "Dungeon Fruit? I don't think it would be safe to eat anything in the dungeon. I'm not exactly sure how long I've been here, though if it was over a day I would've been able to Create Food and Water rather than trying to scavenge for fruit or similar in this gods forsaken place." after a few more moments he says "If you're ascending this place, I can tell you what the next floors hold:

Immediately above us is some kind of security system. It froze two of the other delvers solid. I doubt they're still alive at this point.

Above that there are two bewitching demons who charmed some of our group and turned them against us. I wouldn't expect the dungeon dwellers to be so merciful as to have left them alive this long.

Past that is where we entered, an empty chamber with patterns along the walls that seem to confuse the senses and implant desires. Once we figured out what was happening and averted our eyes from the strange markings we were able to move on unhindered, only to encounter the horrors that followed. We were not prepared."

----------


## Yas392

*"Cannot escape, eh? Must be the room or something hidden magic on you that prevents you. I am going to try something. After that, try using your escape stone when you are ready to escape."*

Levi targets Gulin with dispel magic excluding his items and then ushers everyone from the room, targeting the room with area dispels.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Dispel Magic:* (1d20+12)[*27*]
*Dispel Magic:* (1d20+12)[*20*]
*Dispel Magic:* (1d20+12)[*18*]
*Dispel Magic:* (1d20+12)[*23*]
*Dispel Magic:* (1d20+12)[*15*]
*Dispel Magic:* (1d20+12)[*14*]
*Dispel Magic:* (1d20+12)[*21*]
*Dispel Magic:* (1d20+12)[*16*]

*Area Dispel Magic:* (1d20+12)[*14*]
*Area Dispel Magic:* (1d20+12)[*19*]
*Area Dispel Magic:* (1d20+12)[*27*]
*Area Dispel Magic:* (1d20+12)[*31*]
*Area Dispel Magic:* (1d20+12)[*28*]

----------


## Aegis013

Gulin seems confused and responds to Levi with a simple "I don't have a second Escape Stone. I didn't anticipate the need. Mine was consumed but I remained here."

----------


## QuadraticGish

After checking Gulin over, Orchid shoots him a confused look. 

"I don't see any weird effects on you, but didn't you come into the dungeon with dimensional storage?" she asks.

----------


## Aegis013

Gulin replies "One of the two delvers frozen on the floor above us has my haversack. One of them managed to slip it off me in the confusion. It's frozen in ice now. Fortunately, I kept a few key items in a separate non-dimensional bag in case my haversack was ever pierced. Those two scoundrels tricked me, but they didn't deserve what happened."

----------


## Yas392

Levi looks at Gulin.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Sense Motive:* (1d20+2)[*19*]

----------


## Aegis013

Gulin doesn't seem to be lying or intentionally hiding anything.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Orchid gives Gulin a nod. "Do you need anything before we begin planning our ascend up the stairs?" she asks the clergyman.

----------


## dantiesilva

As Gulin shows confusion at the mention of dungeon fruit the priestess realizes that the dungeon must not yet consider his group capable enough, which makes sense given that he was the only one left remaining. "Time in the Dungeon, and time on Sol are very different. We learned from a naga on our last delve that it seemed to be frozen until someone came into the dungeon. If all your allies feel the dungeon may have enacted a similar effect upon you trying to turn you, which could explain why your escape stone didn't work." Abigail explains to Gulin before looking over to Orchid. "Was anyone still alive from that delve that returned to Sol? Perhaps we could try to research the Dungeon they were sent to as we were sent to one another group had been inside of." Abigail offers, willing to help her friend try and find her parents when they returned to Sol.

At hearing about the three rooms above Abigail is confident in her party being able to handle the trap of the freezing room, as well as the hypnotic pattern room at the top. "The demons may be an issue, but you say you haven't been here more than a day so if I had to guess your friends would still be alive. After all what better way to try and get you as well then to use your friends against you. As for your frozen friends, I do not have the spell available at the moment however if we can get them back to Sol I may be able to help." she reassures Gulin.

----------


## Aegis013

Gulin responds to Orchid, "I will merely hope your group is more capable than mine and try to stay out of your way as I used up most of my magic just getting this far."

To Abigail he replies "It's been over an hour, I'm certain the halfling and half-orc frozen above us suffocated to death by now."

The other small rooms in this chamber don't contain any objects of interest, just a hammock covered in some fur blankets and various knick knacks and baubles of no value. Gulin follows the group, clearly a little off-put by the commanded wraiths, trailing behind a short ways.

Going up the stairs leads to the door, and the stairway continues up as usual. Gulin assures you the door isn't trapped. "There were no traps when we opened this door. It took a while for the security system to activate previously, but it may still be active. I'll stand back, I don't want to be frozen."

----------


## Yas392

Levi scratches the back of his neck.

*"I tried dispelling and empathy. He is clean as the room."*

----------


## TheFallenOne

Solstafir looked from person to person, especially those more empathetic inclined, and after none offered up their escape stone he did so himself with a huff. "Take this and get out already, you look like you need a solid week of sleep. If the escape stones are blocked in this particular Dungeon I'd like to know sooner rather than later. If they _do_ work I'll just pick one from your less fortunate pals. As you described it don't seem like they need them anymore."

----------


## Aegis013

Gulin graciously accepts Solstafir's Escape Stone "Thank you. I can't in good conscience leave you here without an Escape Stone though, so if you'll accept it, please take this." Gulin fishes his _Scroll of Plane Shift_ out of his bag and hands it to Solstafir "You should be able to get a decent price for this should you not need it to escape, at least enough for make up for the Stone. Gulin then addresses the group at large "Also, while my Haversack didn't have much in the way of valuables, everything in it is yours."

After which he sits with the provided Escape Stone and concentrates for the requisite minute after which he vanishes, Orchid's reusable Escape Stone traveling with him.

You gain a Scroll of Plane Shift attuned to Solum.

----------


## dantiesilva

As Gulin vanishes back to Sol Abigail looks at the party. "Does anyone else find it odd his own escape stone did not work while the one Solstafir provided him did? Normally those who the escape stones do not work on have eaten the dungeon fruit, yet Gulin had never even heard of it before. Something seems different about this Dungeon, and I'm not quite sure what at this moment. Just a lot of things are not adding up." she states to the others, thanking Solstafir for giving her friend his own escape stone, before explaining that she didn't as if they cleared the Dungeon he would have been free with them where there was no guarantee the stone would work this time.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Orchid nods in agreement. "There is something weird here, which is why I am hesitant to trust him. I have no proof to say that he was suspicious, but escape stones should be guaranteed to work period. I also know that not all delvers get along, but it's extremely rare to hear about them stealing from one another, especially if they're strong enough to be sent here."

----------


## Yas392

*"I have the same feeling hence why I double checked him and the room with dispel and attempt to read him for any lies. Both turned up negative. It could be the Dungeon's work and Abigail's theory seems to make sense.*

Levi elicits a pessimistic laugh at the Orchid's remark about the conflict between Delvers.

*"Delvers fighting among each others for survival is relatable in their shoes when they lost hope and did not have our competency. Desperate calls for desperate measures. I think I am going to scout ahead. I don't feel like delving any further into the subject."*

The halfling warlock flies ahead to do his scouting while creating several spread out covers and hiding behind one of the covers.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Create covers with major creation and shaped with fabricate.

Hide behind a cover. 

10 ft above ground.

*Hide:* (1d20+49)[*59*] 

*Move Silently:* (1d20+15)[*35*] 

Use Swarm and Wraith to scout first after making cover.

*Spot:* (1d20+10)[*14*] (For blindsense if needed)

*Listen:* (1d20+6)[*7*] (For blindsense if needed)

*Search:* (1d20+8)[*27*] (For blindsense if needed)

Cast _Detect Magic_.

*Spellcraft:* (1d20+14)[*28*] 

*Area Dispel:* (1d20+12)[*27*] 

*Buffs*

Psionically Focus

Sacred Vitality (1 minute; immunity to ability damage, ability drain, and energy drain; renew every time when duration expires)

20% concealment from Deeper Darkness

Darkstalker (Anyone with blindsense, Blindsight, Tremorsense and Scent has to make spot/listen checks to detect him)

Blindsense 30 ft

Endure Elements + Protection from Alignment/Positive-Dominant/Negative-Dominant Traits of Planes (Constant; Indefinite)

Darkvision 60 ft and See Invisibility (24 hours)

Can See Through Magical & Non-magical darkness (Tenebrous; 24 hours)

Fell Flight (24 Hours)

DR/Cold Iron 2 (7 while bound to Zhrine)

Dark One's Own Luck (24 hours; +7 to Reflex Saves)

Immune to all harmful vapors and gases ; can breath underwater and in a vacuum; infinite air supply. (Constant)

+6 Spot/Search; Comprehend Language (written words only) (24 hours)

Mass Conviction (80 mins; +3 Morale bonus on all saving throws)

Mass Resist Energy (80 mins; 20 points of acid damage/attack(or damage) absorbed)

*Automatic Method of Scouting per room in order:* Stealth/Skill/Swarm/Wraith, Detect Magic, Area Dispel (after alerting party members to evacuate radius of area dispel/before party enters room).

----------


## Aegis013

The door is still closed, thus swarms aren't able to pass through. The Wraith, however, is able to pass through the door to scout ahead.

There's no magic or similar on the door.

*Spoiler: Some rolls*
Show

(1d20+8)[*18*]
(1d2)[*2*]
(3d6)[*10*]


The wraith returns through the door, injured and reports _"The security system is fully activated. The chamber within is dangerous."_

The wraith took 10 points of damage and has 22 HP remaining.

----------


## dantiesilva

"I have known Gulin a long time and nothing about him seemed off or out of the ordinary. Even his reactions to the undead the party keeps with them was expected, though him offering all of his gear his allies had on them did seem a bit out of place given he lives in the poor district like myself if I am not mistaken. But besides that nothing jumped out. Plus Solstifirs stone working for him while his own didn't, if it was the Dungeon's actions it would not have let him leave no matter whos stone if I had to guess. Does Sol have a way to stop someone from returning with an escape stone?" she asks the more seasoned in her party in the arts of crafting.

Abigail could not agree nor disagree with Levi's statement as she had never been a part of a group not equipped for what they faced before. A group she hadn't gotten along with or liked, certainly, but one that wasn't able to do their job, never. "Has the Dungeon ever once sent a group somewhere they could not in theory handle before? I mean my own first encounter with the Dungeon was deadly and almost cost me my entire family, however that was mostly because we were foolish and didn't think anything of living in what we considered to be a paradise for a short time." she stated, curious if any of the others had heard of the Dungeon ever seemingly being to overpowered for a group that went in. Sure they had heard of groups that had not returned, but was that because of lack of planning or because the Dungeon was to much for them?

As the group ascends the stairs once more (after searching the rest of the room they were in for anything), Abigail listens to the wraiths reply before looking to the others. "So the room is still active and it freezes those inside. I recently went through training to empower my abilities while I am in a cold environment so if we can find a way to nulify at least some of the traps within the room like we did the other I with luck should be able to use the room to help me keep those within it alive until we disable whatever it is making the room cold. I would suggest only those who need to enter do so though, after we see how long it takes on the Swarms of course." Abigail says looking to their scout to let him take the lead as he always did with the scouts once the door opened. It was the safest way for them to try and find the trap if it was in one place, and deactivate it if they could.

----------


## Yas392

*"Based on my experience, perhaps."*

Levi sighs.

*"No magic. Before I open the door, the rest of us should hide behind the covers connected to the ceiling that I created in case the frigid air pour into the room and things get chilly."*

The halfling warlock gestures to the covers he made.

*"Are they sufficient? If not, I am open to suggestion to how I should shape or reinforce them."*

Once everyone decided whether they want to hide behind cover or offer suggestions to him, Levi will open the door, send a swarm in and waves his hand at the room. After that, he jumps behind a cover he created.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Area dispel:* (1d20+12)[*31*]

----------


## TheFallenOne

"If his Escape Stone was disrupted it may have been a localized effect, just like whatever we are about to run into," Solstafir said. Confirming that their escape route wasn't blocked should prove well worth the investment, he reasoned, and one more seemingly sub-par fighter to keep alive would be a hassle without payoff after the man had already divulged everything useful he had to tell. He liked the challenge, and he like drawing all the enemy's ire on himself while shielding those around him. He did _not_ like those people to be dead weight.

Tower shield held high and all his Incarnum powers channelled into defense Solstafir nodded to Levi. "Hit it."

*Spoiler*
Show

Resistance 15 to all elements, reduce ability damage by 5.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Orchid moves into cover. "It would be the first time I've ever heard of something like it ever happening." she comments preparing herself to act.

----------


## dantiesilva

Moving into cover as the door is opened the priestess notes that no one seems to have heard of this stuff before and it was no doubt just localized. It left more questions then answers in her eyes, but it was not something she could deal with at this exact moment, and as such she simply prepared to help the party the best way she could.

----------


## Thundercracker

> *"Based on my experience, perhaps."*
> 
> Levi sighs.
> 
> *"No magic. Before I open the door, the rest of us should hide behind the covers connected to the ceiling that I created in case the frigid air pour into the room and things get chilly."*
> 
> The halfling warlock gestures to the covers he made.
> 
> *"Are they sufficient? If not, I am open to suggestion to how I should shape or reinforce them."*
> ...


Alistair takes cover as suggested, and nocks an arrow.

----------


## Yas392

Levi is about to move to the door.

*"Before I open the door, we should check whether our protections have expired and have our casters renew them if they do."*

After that, he follows his previous plan of action.

----------


## Aegis013

The group opens the door revealing a chamber somewhat smaller than the chambers below. An icy mist spills from the room and a strange blue orb hovers in the air several feet off of the ground. An icy floe covers the floor of the chamber (characters standing on the ice are considered flat-footed and a balance check DC 15 is needed to walk at half speed without falling prone).

There are two individuals frozen in blocks of ice, a Half-Orc and a Halfling. Liselle recognizes Krik and Jenny, two of the members from the gang she was once a part of. If there was anybody dumb enough to try to steal the bag of their group's healer, it'd probably be them. Krik seems to have his hand in a haversack other than the one on his back in the ice block.

Other than those two, there seems to be a treasure chest frozen in a block of ice at the back of the chamber.

The strange blue orb doesn't make any movement as the group huddles behind the cover Levi created behind the entrance to the chamber.

----------


## Thundercracker

Hmm.  What do you think, should I shoot the orb and see what happens? Alistair asked.

*Spoiler*
Show

knowledge arcana yak 10 for 26, on the orb

----------


## Aegis013

Alistair's assessment is that the orb is both a construct and an autonomous magic item. It's definitely the source of the cold within the room and must be the "security system" the wraith mentioned previously. Given it didn't react to Alistair's voice, nor does it respond when anyone peeks around Levi's cover to survey the room, it must have some other detection method or its detection area may be limited to the area within the room. Nothing on its outer shell gives you any indication of what its detection method could be.

Its construction doesn't appear to be out of any kind of special metal or similar, so it's not likely to survive a significant amount of damage. Given the frozen delvers and its reaction time to the wraith peeking in, it's likely dangerous to approach it. Dispel Magic should be effective against it, though it would take a powerful caster to make something like this.

From its construction Alistair guesses that it likely fires beams of such concentrated cold energy that anyone hit freezes over on a failed Fortitude Save (the wraith was spared as objects don't get frozen, and if the wraith was frozen it would just pass through the ice).

----------


## whoiam

"...Huh. So, my old gang contacted me before the delve, told me those two had grabbed something valuable and gone into hiding. I... wouldn't pick delving for my hiding spot..." Interesting as that thought may be, though, its not terribly useful, tactically. "But, yeah, I don't think any of us are immune enough to cold to just walk up and grab the thing, are we? Shooting it seems the safer option."

----------


## Yas392

Levi sends a swarm in as soon as the door open to get an estimation of the cooldown period of the orb.

*"I can also try to dispel it after my assessment of the orb. But let us see if we can reach it to disarm it so that we can liquefy it for the $$$."*

----------


## QuadraticGish

"Yeah, a delve strikes me as a great way to die." Orchid comments peeking to stare at the blocks of ice.

"Well, at least raising them back at Solum seems to still be in question if you want to do that." The artificer looks towards the orb.

"My raptor arrow is made out of adamantine- given enough time I think I could break it at a safe distance given enough time."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If they decide to go with Orchid's plan, then her arrow damage is 1d8+6+3(avg 13.5/round), the raptor arrow always returns, isn't destroyed after being used, and is made out of adamantine.

----------


## dantiesilva

" I agree shooting it from a distance seems like our best course of action. Just be careful, it may have some kind of defense to deal with that, or fire a ray at whatever attacks it." Sister Abigail says unsure of what the thing could do fully, but knowing that she wouldn't want to see one of her friends turned into a block of ice. " So they stole something from the gang you used to be a part of and Gulin told us we could have everything we found on them. Any chance he knew and was trying to draw the heat off of himself for the stolen goods, unaware of your ties to the individuals in question?" the priestess asks, though doubts Orchid would honestly know the answer about someone she didn't know, then again the two could have stashed the stolen goods in his bag and thus why they grabbed it off of him when they were being frozen.

----------


## Aegis013

As soon as Levi's swarm crosses the threshold to the room, it is blasted by a beam of cold from the hovering orb.

To-hit (1d20+8)[*22*] v touch AC
Swarm fort (assuming Bat swarm) (1d20+3)[*21*]
On a successful save, the swarm takes (3d6)[*9*] cold

As the swarm hasn't died and managed to resist being frozen the orb fires a second beam of cold within the same round, finishing the swarm off (probably). After a few experiments, it's determined the orb can fire up to three beams per round and detects anything that passes the door's threshold.

----------


## Yas392

*"Three beams per six second. It seems undead with cold protection is another option. They are practically immune to the orb. But would we want to waste resources to enhance our undead or to move closer to disarm the trap? And our protection have worn off. I think it is better to disable or destroy it from afar."*

Levi waves his hand on the orb five times after he ducks behind a cover he created.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Targeted Dispel Magic:* (1d20+12)[*23*]
*Targeted Dispel Magic:* (1d20+12)[*30*]
*Targeted Dispel Magic:* (1d20+12)[*17*]
*Targeted Dispel Magic:* (1d20+12)[*28*]
*Targeted Dispel Magic:* (1d20+12)[*14*]

----------


## Aegis013

With the first casting of Dispel Magic (btw, the max bonus Levi can have on Targeted Dispel Magic is +10 per the spell), the Orb begins to approach moving at a speed of 20ft, the second Dispel Magic is successful and the orb clangs onto the ground of the chamber. It's likely only offline briefly though, as a magic item is only temporarily suppressed.

*Spoiler: Hidden Timer*
Show

*Spoiler: Don't peek.*
Show

*Spoiler: Seriously?*
Show

(1d4)[*2*]

----------


## whoiam

"Want me to try smashing it?" It probably wouldn't stay down forever, after all... Though it'd be a pity to break what would surely be really valuable loot, she couldn't think of any safe means of carrying it out of the dungeon...

----------


## Yas392

Levi has a wide smile as nearly everyone ducks into cover. 

*"Knock yourself out. No, we should all in the orb when it's down. I am eager to get this over with so we can investigate the mystery surrounding your past, Liselle. It is getting to the interesting parts."*

The halfling warlock gazes at the downed orb.

*"I wonder..."*

He points a hand at the orb. After that, he goes invisible.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Baleful Utterance on the orb while it is non-functional and it's magic suppressed then invisibility on self.

----------


## Aegis013

When Levi activates the baleful utterance the orb shatters to smithereens. The icy mist fades from the room and the floor quickly begins to thaw. The ice blocks begin to melt, but it will take awhile for that much ice to melt away. It seems the danger is gone.

No XP is gained because you have maximum XP.

The team, having fire breath weapons and the like at their disposal, easily melt the ice around the two rogues, Krik and Jenny as well as the treasure chest.

Krik and Jenny fall out of the ice, dead. Abigail's examination reveals they suffocated some time ago. If somehow they hadn't needed to breath, hypothermia likely would've gotten them next. It's hard to tell exactly how long they've been dead due to the preservative nature of the ice.

Between the fallen delvers and the treasure chest, there is a veritable hoard of treasure (mundane items, or items with no sell value such as haversacks not included):
Krik had:
+2 daggerA magic ring giving +5 competence on sleight of hand (market value: 2,500)An ornate jade statue with the symbol of Liselle's old gang (market value: 2,000) - this item doesn't seem like it would be especially important, but no other items have any relevance to the gang.


Jenny was well equipped with elven gear, despite being a halfling:
Cloak of ElvenkindBoots of Elvenkind3 doses of Black Lotus Extract

The treasure chest contained:
12,500gpPeriapt of Health +2


Gulin's haversack contained:
An extremely annoying intelligent quarterstaff! The staff speaks telepathically  with a high-pitch whiny noise that would give just about anyone a headache.

_"I'm Staffy the Staff! Thank you for taking me out of that stuffy haversack and nice to meet you. If you try to wield me to kill things, I will Dimension Door you in a random direction as often as I can! I am an intelligent object and I demand respect. Put me down immediately. If I want to go somewhere, I'll go there myself."_



*Spoiler: Intelligent item stats*
Show


Market price: 60,000gp
+1/+1 Quarterstaff
Int: 17, Wis: 10, Cha 17
Telepathic, can read any language or magic text, can cast Dimension Door on itself and its wielder at-will.
Ego: 12 (When held, every round of combat, Staffy the Staff requires you to make a Will Save DC: 22 or else it takes control and consumes your standard action to Dimension Door you 680ft in a random direction. This happens immediately upon the initiative roll and every round after until Staffy the Staff has "rescued" you from the combat or combat ends by some other means.)
The wielder of Staffy the Staff can call upon its ability to Dimension Door at-will at a Caster Level of 7.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Orchid stares at the quarterstaff with a somewhat exasperated expression. 

"Anyone else think that we were actually saving him from this staff?" she comments, rubbing her head a bit. "He can have it back, I want nothing to do with it. In fact, I insist we do or just not have me help sell it!"

----------


## Thundercracker

> Orchid stares at the quarterstaff with a somewhat exasperated expression. 
> 
> "Anyone else think that we were actually saving him from this staff?" she comments, rubbing her head a bit. "He can have it back, I want nothing to do with it. In fact, I insist we do or just not have me help sell it!"


Stick it back in the sack for now, its giving me a headache, Alistair said.

----------


## dantiesilva

Abigail watches as once again the others take care of the situation without need of her healing and wonder what was so threatening about this Dungeon that the others that had come here could not handle it, or was it that her own allies were so powerful that they were above the curve of the Dungeon itself? Is that why the Dungeon had begun using traps, as it knew somehow that most things thrown against them would fail unlike traps which would take long to deal with which in turn would weaken their defenses? It was indeed a curious thing to think of the Dungeon as intelligent, however she had heard the voice before herself and could not put it past the fact that it was indeed intelligent in some manner of the sense.

Looking over the bodies of Liselle's friends she explains to everyone their cause of death, doubting it was a surprise to any of them, but still feeling the need to tell them. "Liselle it is not a spell I have tried using before, however when we return to Sol if you wish I could try speaking with their souls if you had any questions for them." the priestess offers in case the woman wished for closure.

"Oh he is not that bad." Abigail says looking at the staff. "You must forgive my friends here, unlike myself who enjoys and values peace and non violence in most cases, they look about finding peace by stopping everything that would wish to harm those they love. A different view then my own, and from the sounds of it yours, however it is not an incorrect one. You say you can walk on your own, does that mean you could tell us about the group you were with before we saved you, or how you managed to get here?" she asks the staff, offering to take it to the side so it's voice didn't bother the others.

----------


## Yas392

Levi cringes and winces at the voice in his head. He massages his temple. As the others express their frustrations and Abigail attempts to mollify the staff, he watches the scene without adding anything. If the staff proves troublesome for the party such as attempting to escape or being too annoying, he will attempt to dispel it then shove it back into the haversack.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Targeted dispel Magic on staff if conditions are met:* (1d20+12)[*30*]

----------


## Aegis013

Staffy telepathically screeches into your minds _"I was forced here in a haversack. Were you!? No. You walked in here all on your own. I could've done that too if I wanted to! I can Dimension Door anywhere I want, but NoOoOo. As_ just a magic item _I don't get a say in where I go. Are you going to try to force your will on me too? And even go so far as to call it peace? Seriously, all of you delvers are bloodthirsty good-for-nothings and I'll tell you nothing other than to put me down or I'll drag you through a Dimension Door."_

The extremely annoying quarterstaff also seems to be very ornery and opinionated.

----------


## dantiesilva

"Now Staffy there are no need for threats, I suspect the more you threaten those I work with the more likely they are to put you back in the sack instead of treating you with the intelligence of one of your kind." Abigail says trying to defuse the staff. "Could you please put Staffy down, he doesn't like being touched unless it is by his choice." she says to whomever is holding Staffy trusting in her allies that if the magical staff tired to harm one of them the others would be ready.

----------


## Yas392

Levi chooses the moment to cast dispel magic on the staff and shove it back into the haversack (if and while it is suppressed).

----------


## Aegis013

The Dispel Magic is effective, rendering Staffy into just a quarterstaff for at least 1 round, enough time for Levi to place Staffy back into the Harversack.

Up the stairs is another door, behind which Gulin warned of two demons. The stairs also continue upward, presumably to the room where the other Delver team arrived.

There's no magic on the door and as the others, swarms aren't able to fit through while it's closed.

----------


## Yas392

*"Sorry. It's voice grates on my nerves long enough. This is not the time for a normal chat and I don't want to risk it when anyone puts it on the ground. Perhaps later in a safer environment."*

As the group continues upwards, he renews his invisibility and does his regular scouting routine for the results to come back with nothing.

*"This is the floor where Gulin warn us of the bewitching demons and horrors. Abigail, can you cast your magic circle against evil? There is a lot of mental magic awaiting us and I am certain no ones wants to lose control of their mind and body."*

----------


## dantiesilva

"Odd choice of words given you took away Staffy's will and shoved him in a bag. However it doesn't matter anyways as I did not prepare that spell this day due to it having not been needed the last few delves I instead focused on more environmental type spells like water breathing and being able to walk on snow." Abigail answers honestly, unable to cast the spell asked as she had not prepared it.

----------


## Aegis013

Once any preemptive measures are put in place, the group throws open the door revealing another circular chamber. 

Two long tables occupy this room, each covered in various items: weapons, armor, vials, scroll tubes, clothing, and a centerpiece of a large hollow horn overflowing with some kind of withered vines reminiscent of grapevines. It's surrounded by the mutilated parts of two delvers from Gulin's ill-fated group.

Two lithe humanoid women stand at the other end of the chamber.

One is a dark-haired woman who quickly draws an enormous blade coated with dark energy from its holster on her back.

*Spoiler: Kn: Planes DC 20*
Show

Succubus

Weak to cold iron and [Good] aligned attacks.
Strong against most energy damage, especially electricity and poison and resistant to some magic.
Can inflict negative levels with a touch.
Multiple spell like abilities. They can charm and manipulate people with their magic.
*Spoiler: DC 25*
Show

They also can vanish into the Ethereal Plane and Teleport


Usually succubi don't engage in direct combat, though this one may be an exception given that greatsword.




The other hides her head inside of a grotesque tentacled helmet and points a ward toward you.

*Spoiler: Kn: Dungeoneering DC 20*
Show

The helmet is made from a Mind-Flayer. Creatures that devour the brains of others. They also excel in the psionic and arcane arts.


*Spoiler: Kn: Nature DC 25*
Show

Nymph

They're so beautiful that all humanoids who see them fall in love with them, though this one is under that hideous head-wear.
They wield powerful nature magic.
They're weak to cold iron.
They can stun a person by looking at them.

*Spoiler: DC 30*
Show

The Headwear, while hideous wouldn't hinder these abilities, you don't need to see the Nymph to be affected. Though the magic created by their beauty only works at close range.

----------


## Aegis013

Initiative:
Abigail (1d20+2)[*3*]
Alistair (1d20+10)[*19*]
Levi (1d20+7)[*8*]
Liselle (1d20+16)[*31*]
Orchid (1d20+2)[*5*]
Solstafir (1d20+9)[*18*]

Foes (1d20+5)[*24*]

Liselle has initiative.

----------


## whoiam

Liselle is not aware of the blindness effect Nymphs can have on those nearby; Nor is she aware of the nature of the two women (or the ideal weapons to use against them), since she hasn't fought them before and lacks the relevant knowledge skills.

So she decides to charge the one who is holding a wand, in the hopes of taking the caster down quickly so her colleagues can mob the one with the sword.

*Spoiler*
Show


*Fort save vs blindness* - (1d20+16)[*22*] - however, Liselle has touchsight active, and will just fight using that if her regular sight is blinded.

Liselle is attempting to repeat the one-hit-kill she had vs the cryohydra, so using her greatsword, leap attacking, manifesting psionic lion's charge, and applying 8 points of Power Attack via Heedless Charge. (About the only difference is that Liselle has not recast her Psionic Keen Edges, so her crit threat range is back to 18+ instead of 15+, as she wants to save those power points in case of an upcoming death door.)

As before, this is a net +2 to her attacks, -10 to her AC, +39 to damage (+32 from the power attack, +7 from Battle Cunning), at a cost of 3 power points.

*Attack 1* - (1d20+20)[*31*] - Critical threats on a 38+
*Lightning Recovery, if needed* - (1d20+22)[*34*]
*Damage* - (6d10+50)[*86*]
*Sneak Attack* - (1d6)[*2*]

*Crit Conf 1* - (1d20+27)[*35*]
*Crit Damage* - (12d10+100)[*169*]

[roll=Attack 2]1d20+15)[16] - Critical threats on a 33+ - Edit: Ahh, missed the end of this one when copying over from her last charge :( I'll roll again in a fresh post.
*Lightning Recovery, if needed and not used up on the first attack* - (1d20+17)[*29*]
*Damage* - (6d10+50)[*100*]
*Sneak Attack* - (1d6)[*2*]

*Crit Conf 2* - (1d20+22)[*37*]
*Crit Damage* - (12d10+100)[*175*]

If the succubus attempts to approach Liselle, (even with the sword, she's still expanded, so will get an AOO as the succubus leaves a 10' distance space to get adjacent to her) she will try an attack of opportunity+stand still on her. If the Nymph attempts to retreat away from her (in any manner that would trigger an AOO) she'll do the same to her. Otherwise she'll take any chance at an AOO either figure gives her (which includes activating Karmic Strike, so she can counter-attack anyone who strikes her in melee.)

*Spoiler: AOOs*
Show


Liselle can make 5 AOOs in a round:
*AOO 1* - (1d20+20)[*31*] - Critical threats on a 38+
*Damage 1* - (6d10+50)[*88*] - this becomes the reflex DC for the succubus to finish moving
*Crit Conf AOO 1* - (1d20+27)[*46*]
*Crit Damage AOO 1* - (12d10+100)[*175*]

*AOO 2* - (1d20+20)[*35*] - Critical threats on a 38+
*Damage 2* - (6d10+50)[*70*] - this becomes the reflex DC for the succubus to finish moving
*Crit Conf AOO 2* - (1d20+27)[*36*]
*Crit Damage AOO 2* - (12d10+100)[*149*]

*AOO 3* - (1d20+20)[*27*] - Critical threats on a 38+
*Damage 3* - (6d10+50)[*93*] - this becomes the reflex DC for the succubus to finish moving
*Crit Conf AOO 3* - (1d20+27)[*45*]
*Crit Damage AOO 3* - (12d10+100)[*177*]

*AOO 4* - (1d20+20)[*25*] - Critical threats on a 38+
*Damage 4* - (6d10+50)[*92*] - this becomes the reflex DC for the succubus to finish moving
*Crit Conf AOO 4* - (1d20+27)[*40*]
*Crit Damage AOO 4* - (12d10+100)[*165*]

*AOO 5* - (1d20+20)[*25*] - Critical threats on a 38+
*Damage 5* - (6d10+50)[*82*] - this becomes the reflex DC for the succubus to finish moving
*Crit Conf AOO 5* - (1d20+27)[*42*]
*Crit Damage AOO 5* - (12d10+100)[*170*]





*Spoiler: Liselle's stats after her round*
Show


Liselle has a -14 penalty to AC (I've added it to her sheet for now). 

Liselle is in Child of Shadow stance, and moved this round, so gets the 20% concealment miss chance, if its relevant.

----------


## whoiam

*Spoiler*
Show


And here's the roll for Lis' second attack, that I fluffed up in the post above:
(1d20+15)[*33*]

----------


## Aegis013

Liselle's attack bisects the Nymph wearing the Mind-Flayer helmet, causing a burst of red mist from the speed and force of the attack to burst forth from the fresh corpse and rain down upon Liselle and the nearby Succubus. Upon seeing this the face of the Succubus reveals her comprehension that she is utterly outmatched.

The Succubus steps away from Liselle and invokes her power to Teleport, vanishing from the fight.

Searching the room, you find the centerpiece on the tables is a Horn of Plenty. There's a variety of other loot as well:

Horn of Plenty+1 macePotion of Cure Serious WoundsPotion of Cat's GraceArcane Scroll of NondetectionArcane Scroll of Dispel Magic (max caster level)+1 cloak of resistanceWand of Aid with 19 chargesAmulet of Natural Armor +1


The corpse of the Nymph has:
The Dendritan (Mind-Flayer Helmet) - gives the wearer the power to call upon the abilities of a Mind-Flayer, each 1/d - Levitate, Suggestion, and Mind Blast (save DCs etc are the same as for a standard entry Mind-Flayer). Market Price: 20,000gpWand of Flame Strike with 25 charges.

With the last foes dead or gone as the chamber above was simply Gulin's group landing point, you hear the characteristic whoosh of the opening of the portal to Solum come from far below, however another sound comes from above.

Advancing above, it seems the final door on the staircase has been replaced by a yawning black maw. Tendrils of shadow seems stretch out from the edges as if grasping at each of you, sometimes showing you shadow puppetry of various grizzly fates you may face should take on the Death Door.

----------


## whoiam

"My sword!" There was, of course, nothing wrong with the sword Liselle had just used, beyond the bits of Nymph covering the blade... "Come on, you can't just run away with our loot like that!"

But as the open portals revealed, the succubus had, in fact, done so.

"Ugh, once we get back to town, I'll have to see if there's a psionic _create water_ power I can learn or something. I get the feeling this won't be the last time I get sprayed in entrails like this..." There's not much she can do for now beyond wiping the sword clean on her hopelessly-dirty trousers. "So, death door or portal? I don't intend to eat the dungeon fruit either way, so it makes little difference to me..."

----------


## dantiesilva

Before Abigale even had time to consider what new enemies they were facing, the battle was over, Liselle finishing it before it ever really began.  Helping the others find everything in the room Abigail looks up at the Death Door before turning back to the others. "We cannot hope to stop the Dungeon if we do not face its champions, and we cannot learn more about the fruit or the effects of what Sol has without eating a fruit.I still have a great deal of my spells left though all of my protections except my armor are gone from us and I will not be able to get them again. I vote for going, or at least telling Sol we did if we choose not to, I will take the drink this time to hopefully mitigate suspicion." she says, casting her vote.

----------


## QuadraticGish

"...That's interesting. Teleport doesn't allow for planar travel but the dungeon treats it as if she had done so. I wonder if anyone else had noticed such a thing. Anyway, I think I should hold onto the wand. We'll likely need the firepower for the door." she says before turning her attention to Liselle.

"Liselle- here, let me clean you up. I've got just the thing for it." Orchid states before slithering over to her friend. With a simple casting of prestidigitation she makes short work of any blood and filth on Liselle.

"There that should do it."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Prestidigitation to clean up Liselle.
Use the two normal Memento Magica to restore two 1st level infusion slot.
Cast Shield on herself.
Orchid is going to carry the Wand of Flamestrike on her person in case it's needed for the Death Door.


*Spoiler: Orchid's status*
Show



Temp: 2
HP: 136/136

Sorcerer spell slots
Cantrips: 5/6(Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Light, Read Magic)
1st: 5/6(Color Spray, Grease, Shield, Magic Missile)
2nd: 4/5(Glitterdust, Wraithstrike)
3rd: 3/4(Dispel Magic, Haste)

Infusions(Can use any infusion at any time; anything slower than a standard uses a standard action instead; standards are now swifts)
1st: 4/4
2nd: 3/4
3rd: 2/4
4th: 1/1

SLAs
Glitterdust(3/3)

Scrolls(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Lesser Vigor (6)
Power Word(Pain)(6)
Bonefiddle(1)
Resurgence(2)
Saltray(2)
Warning Shout(2)
Shield(2)
Fist of Stone(2)
Cloud of Bewilderment(2)
Color Spray(2)
Glitterdust(1)
Ray of Enfeeblement(2)
Web(2)
Grease(Arcane)(2)
Haste(2)
Resist Energy, Mass(2)
Slow(2)
Fireball(3)
Lesser Restoration(3)
Remove Disease(1)
Neutralize Poison(1)
Restoration(2)
Delay Death(3)
Shield Other(2)
Water Breathing(3)
Wall of Sand(2)
Wall of Water(2)
Heal(CL 7)(1)
Dispel Magic(5)



Potions(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Lesser Vigor(1)

Other(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Memento Magica(1st)(2, 2 used)
Memento Magica, Xansia(1st)(1)

Notable effects
Spare Hand active(24h, used 3rd level infusion)
Cloak of minor concealment: 20% miss chance
Shudder Plate: If Orchid is in contact with the ground, she can sense the location of anything within 15 feet that is also in contact with the ground.
Glaring Eye: Orchid has blindsense out to a distance of 30 feet.
Shield: +4 Shield bonus to AC for 8 minutes.

----------


## Yas392

*"Death door if our casters can layer their protection on the entire group particularly protection from evil spells and spells that boosts willpower, all our other attributes. The black tendrils there are something I want to get close to study. As much as I like to, I would rather last longer than being consumed by it immediately. It would be no fun. From Gulin's information and my gut feeling, protecting our minds from the corrupting influence behind the death door seems to be the foremost priority."*

Levi bends backwards then flips his body back to its rightful position.

*"Escaping and avoiding the tendrils might be another from what I suspected."*

----------


## TheFallenOne

Solstafir interlocked his fingers and pushed outward, a series of cracks answering the motion. "Seems we finally get a real workout after all, would be a shame to return with nothing but that hydra to show for it. But first, we feast." At the horn's call - figurative, it was the likeness of a drinking utensil not an instrument - a long table draped with fine red cloth materialized out of thin air, richly decked with silver plates bearing a feast fit for a king. The succulent aroma took no time to spread its seduction through the room and Solstafir drank from it deep and loud. All that was left was a grumbling of his stomach, but alas it was in no mood to oblige.

Pulling back one of the ornate chairs he took a seat, starting his plate with a rack of lamb ribs dripping juices while his minion was already on the move to seize a trencher filled to the brink of overflowing with a mountain of butter-fried mushrooms, onions and potatoes in a crisp batter. His searching eyes went along the length of the table. "Is there pineapple?"

----------


## Yas392

Levi feigns an attack on a wall, breaking his invisibility. Turning off his dark shroud, he takes a seat at the table decorated with a fancy cloth with succulent savories and eye catching desserts. Cooked meats, dressed vegetables and fruits of the highest quality magically arranged in perfect lines and rows without an amateur overlapping plates and call it a day. He uses his utensils to slice a piece of roasted marinated pork with pineapple rings on top of the meat to put it on his place. Taking one ring to twirl around his fork, he uses his knife as a pointer to the glazed pork for Solstafir.

*"There are pineapple rings on the pork shoulder if you want one."*

As soon as the words are said, the halfling takes in the pineapple ring. He then cuts his share into pieces before stabbing a smaller slice and pops it into his mouth. He chews the slice as if savoring the food and swallows it after a short pause.

----------


## TheFallenOne

"Oh? True. Didn't recognize it with the skin off." He spears half a ring of pineapple and gives it a probing taste, his jaws working far less strenuously than on his last encounter with the exotic fruit. "Bet you those slices of pineapple cost more than the pork beneath. But it sure goes well together."

*Spoiler*
Show

The pineapple thing is a callback to the last segment of this post for those unaware.

----------


## dantiesilva

As the others go about eating the many foods presented at the table Abigale makes herself a simple salad and grabs a bowl of grapes. Drinking water from the table. "I have a spell that can create food, however it has never once given any of these other effects before. Interesting, I always knew a good meal could heal the body and soul, but this seems different." she notes as she eats with the others, keeping to a vegetarian diet as in truth she didn't require food or water anymore, however she like at the party, didn't want to seem to avoid eating with the others.

When everyone was done eating Abigale began by blessing Solstafir, Orchid, and Liselle with the ability to never be held down by anything trying to hold onto them as she called forth her unicorn as well. Next she calls forth the gods themselves to each bless their choosen champion here, and to infuse them with some form of protection in the coming battle with the death door.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Freedom of movement 80 mins on said party members, could do a total of 2 more, but thats 2 less healing spells later.
Unicorn has a constant McaE as well as CLw 3/day and CMW 1/day to help with the healing as well, has a time limit of hours so its good for the whole battle
Interfaith blessing gives Abigail a +2 to AC but for each person it is different
She will cast delay death on herself before they enter the death door to give herself 8 rounds of not needing to worry about dying and she will explain that to them.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Orchid on one end is ripping through a rack of ribs as she contemplates the plans for the disintegration wand the party had seen earlier and how the Succubus simply just teleported out of the dungeon. Once everyone was done eating, she burned away infusions to layer protections on the party.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


For pre-entry buffing, Orchid will burn 4 1st level infusions and 1 heightened infusion on Mass Conviction, Magic Circle against Evil(self), Battle Hymn, and Death Ward on herself and Abigail. In addition, cast shield on herself.


*Spoiler: Orchid's status*
Show



Temp: 13
HP: 136/136

Sorcerer spell slots
Cantrips: 5/6(Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Light, Read Magic)
1st: 4/6(Color Spray, Grease, Shield, Magic Missile)
2nd: 4/5(Glitterdust, Wraithstrike)
3rd: 3/4(Dispel Magic, Haste)

Infusions(Can use any infusion at any time; anything slower than a standard uses a standard action instead; standards are now swifts)
1st: 0/4
2nd: 2/4
3rd: 2/4
4th: 1/1

SLAs
Glitterdust(3/3)

Scrolls(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Lesser Vigor (6)
Power Word(Pain)(6)
Bonefiddle(1)
Resurgence(2)
Saltray(2)
Warning Shout(2)
Shield(2)
Fist of Stone(2)
Cloud of Bewilderment(2)
Color Spray(2)
Glitterdust(1)
Ray of Enfeeblement(2)
Web(2)
Grease(Arcane)(2)
Haste(2)
Resist Energy, Mass(2)
Slow(2)
Fireball(3)
Lesser Restoration(3)
Remove Disease(1)
Neutralize Poison(1)
Restoration(2)
Delay Death(3)
Shield Other(2)
Water Breathing(3)
Wall of Sand(2)
Wall of Water(2)
Heal(CL 7)(1)
Dispel Magic(5)



Potions(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Lesser Vigor(1)

Other(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Memento Magica(1st)(2, 2 used)
Memento Magica, Xansia(1st)(1)

Notable effects
Spare Hand active(22h, used 3rd level infusion)
Cloak of minor concealment: 20% miss chance
Shudder Plate: If Orchid is in contact with the ground, she can sense the location of anything within 15 feet that is also in contact with the ground.
Glaring Eye: Orchid has blindsense out to a distance of 30 feet.
Shield: +4 Shield bonus to AC for 8 minutes.
Mass Conviction: +3 morale bonus to saving throws, 80 minutes
Magic Circle Against Evil: As protection from Evil, 80 minutes, 10ft radius
Death Ward: immune to all death spells, magical death effects, energy drain, and any negative energy effects. 8 minutes
Battle Hymn: Reroll a will save once, 8 rounds.

----------


## Yas392

*"I am aware of the outrageous price. That's why I prefer fruits that do not depend on specific factors to grow. They are reasonable in price. Still, since we have this horn, we don't need to worry about our pineapple problem since we can enjoy them daily. And I agree with your assessment of the art and combined flavor of the pork dish. The sweetness and saltiness are balanced."*

After Levi finished the meal and wipes his mouth with a napkin, the halfling glows on and off.

*"I like a freedom of movement tacked on me. I have a few tricks that require my movements not hindered."*

When the spells, enhancements and infusions are laid on the party, the halfling shrouds himself in darkness, refract light to melt into the surroundings and renew his protections.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Shifts Dark One's Own Luck bonuses to Will Saves.

----------


## dantiesilva

When Levi asks for freedom of movement to be cast on him Sister Abigail nods and proceeds to cast the spell on him, though what he would be doing close enough where he might need it was curious to hear.

----------


## Yas392

Floating off the ground, Levi looks at the others.

*"If we have any last minute enhancements for the group, now is the time to apply them."*

----------


## Aegis013

The team, fully prepared, touches the Death Door. The darkness extends to completely surround you in the ways Death Doors often do, however the darkness doesn't recede at all. You can clearly see each other due to Abigail's daylight and various vision modes, though the ground and any other surfaces simply fail to reflect back any light.

Darkness seems to coalesce nearby retreating as quickly as it appeared leaving a tall grizzled human, heavily armored and holding some kind of weapon handle that appears to have no blade, yet sheds light. Even behind this person's helmet you can see foam frothing from his mouth and his extremely dilated pupils move in an unnatural way, as if his eyeballs were spinning wildly in their sockets, disconnected from anything inside of his head. His scraggly unkempt black and white hair and beard spill out from his helmet as if they hadn't been a concern in many years.

His armor has an emblem from Solum and was clearly crafted by the Foundry. Orchid and Solstafir can't help but notice a striking resemblance to Geraldo Halbinger, a Solumite orphan they once delved with at the very start of their career. Geraldo's purpose for going into the dungeon was to search for his brother who was assumed dead - could this be him? He even has a Solumite's haversack on his back.

What you recall from Geraldo was that he believed his brother to be invincible, thus was entering the Dungeon with faith his brother would be found alive, despite having already been missing 10 years at the start of your career.

The infernal voice speaks into your heads:
*Spoiler: In Infernal*
Show

*"How will you fare against your own?"*


Your foe stands 30ft away from the group, and assumes a strange fighting stance. It is apparent that this individual is skilled in the sublime way.

Initiative:
Foe (1d20+14)[*18*]

Abigale (1d20+2)[*3*]
Alistair (1d20+10)[*17*]
Levi (1d20+7)[*8*]
Liselle (1d20+16)[*25*]
Orhid (1d20+2)[*21*]
Solstafir (1d20+9)[*12*]

*Spoiler: Kn: Arcana - any ranks*
Show

Kn: Arcana - you recognize the light shedding weapon handle as a Brilliant Energy weapon, it will pass through armor and damage organic material. Armor and Shield bonuses are meaningless against this weapon.

*Spoiler: Martial Lore: any ranks*
Show

The target has assumed a combined stance which grants the benefits of the Stance of Alacrity from the Diamond Mind School and another which seems... almost unnatural, likely originating in the Dungeon.
He also seems to be employing Robilar's Gambit.
*Spoiler: Martial Lore DC 25*
Show

The unnatural stance gives him speed-related effects, similar to Haste
*Spoiler: Martial Lore DC 30*
Show

It also gives him additional actions




Liselle and Orchid have initiative.

----------


## dantiesilva

As the group enters the Death Door Sister Abigail notices that the familiar darkness that consumes them upon entry doesn't retreat like it normally does. She is happy for her own magical glow as well as her tiny spirits, however she can't help but be curious what form of magic could block out all other light or absorb it in such a complete way that they could not see an enemy. And thats when another light began to shine in the distance, slowly revealing something that looked undead to her almost as its eyes seemed to move without being attached to anything on the inside as if the muscles themselves had snapped free or degraded over time. She also noted a symbol of Sol upon the figure though she didn't recognize the person. "So this time the Dungeon has sent us to a place where we must face others who have either fallen from Sol or see others that have perished from Sol here, no doubt if we hadn't gotten here when we did my friend would not have been alive still, or at least able to retreat as well." she notes to the others, paying close attention to the blade the dangerous stranger was holding as unlike a normal blade she didn't know if her own protections would keep her safe against such a weapon.

----------


## QuadraticGish

As the party emerges from the darkness, Orchid looks at her enemy. "That guy kind of looks familiar, doesn't he Solstafir? Kind of like... Geraldo I think his name was, from I think our first run together? Anyway, watch for his weapon. Normal armor and shields are almost entirely useless. Makes me wish I had some bracers instead right now. I think I can try to bypass that, but I'll need some time bought."

Noticing that Liselle is ready to act, the former maid weaves an enchantment onto her claws and discharges it onto Liselle, apparently shifting her place by a few feet. "Go for it!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Full-Round: Heightened Spell Storing item to cast Displacement on Liselle.
UMD: (1d20+26)[*35*] vs DC 29



*Spoiler: Orchid's Status*
Show



Temp: 13
HP: 136/136

Sorcerer spell slots
Cantrips: 5/6(Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Light, Read Magic)
1st: 4/6(Color Spray, Grease, Shield, Magic Missile)
2nd: 4/5(Glitterdust, Wraithstrike)
3rd: 3/4(Dispel Magic, Haste)

Infusions(Can use any infusion at any time; anything slower than a standard uses a standard action instead; standards are now swifts)
1st: 0/4
2nd: 1/4
3rd: 2/4
4th: 1/1

SLAs
Glitterdust(3/3)

Scrolls(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Lesser Vigor (6)
Power Word(Pain)(6)
Bonefiddle(1)
Resurgence(2)
Saltray(2)
Warning Shout(2)
Shield(2)
Fist of Stone(2)
Cloud of Bewilderment(2)
Color Spray(2)
Glitterdust(1)
Ray of Enfeeblement(2)
Web(2)
Grease(Arcane)(2)
Haste(2)
Resist Energy, Mass(2)
Slow(2)
Fireball(3)
Lesser Restoration(3)
Remove Disease(1)
Neutralize Poison(1)
Restoration(2)
Delay Death(3)
Shield Other(2)
Water Breathing(3)
Wall of Sand(2)
Wall of Water(2)
Heal(CL 7)(1)
Dispel Magic(5)



Potions(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Lesser Vigor(1)

Other(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Memento Magica(1st)(2, 2 used)
Memento Magica, Xansia(1st)(1)

Notable effects
Spare Hand active(22h, used 3rd level infusion)
Cloak of minor concealment: 20% miss chance
Shudder Plate: If Orchid is in contact with the ground, she can sense the location of anything within 15 feet that is also in contact with the ground.
Glaring Eye: Orchid has blindsense out to a distance of 30 feet.
Shield: +4 Shield bonus to AC for 8 minutes.
Mass Conviction: +3 morale bonus to saving throws, 80 minutes
Magic Circle Against Evil: As protection from Evil, 80 minutes, 10ft radius
Death Ward: immune to all death spells, magical death effects, energy drain, and any negative energy effects. 8 minutes
Battle Hymn: Reroll a will save once, 8 rounds.

----------


## whoiam

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Martial Lore* - (1d20+13)[*23*]
"Is that..." Liselle can vaguely recognise Robilar's Gambit - recognise it, but not _use_ it. Still, it should have the same weakness her own _Karmic Strike_ does - range.

Expanded, and armed with her spiked chain, Liselle ought to be able to land her first round of attacks from outside the range of the sword. It won't deal as much damage as her sword would, but she doesn't want to get into a like-for-like sword fight with a more experienced fighter. Fair fights were only a thing back in the arena, after all. "Keep out of range of that sword if you can!"

*Spoiler*
Show


Charging forwards just 10' (so she's still 20' away, at the end of her expanded chain range, but hopefully beyond the length of his sword), by means of a standing leap. Same combo as last time - 8 points of Power Attack via Heedless Charge, combined with Leap Attack and Psionic Lion's Charge - but applied to her chain rather than her sword, to keep her out of Robilar's Gambit range.

So +2 to attack, -10 AC, +39 damage, 3PP spent.

Edit: Forgot to include the +4 to attack and +4 to damage from Robilar's Gambit when writing these out :(

*Attack 1* - (1d20+21)[*38*] - Critical threats on a 39+
*Lightning Recovery, if needed* - (1d20+22)[*25*]
*Damage 1* - (4d8+50)[*64*]
*Sneak Attack 1* - (1d6)[*2*]

*Crit Conf 1* - (1d20+28)[*31*]
*Crit Damage 1* - (8d8+100)[*143*]

*Attack 2* - (1d20+16)[*21*] - Critical threats on a 34+
*Lightning Recovery, if needed and not used on the first attack* - (1d20+17)[*29*]
*Damage 2* - (4d8+50)[*72*]
*Sneak Attack 2* - (1d6)[*1*]

*Crit Conf 2* - (1d20+23)[*40*]
*Crit Damage 2* - (8d8+100)[*140*]

*Spoiler: AOOs*
Show


If she gets a chance on his turn, and he's still not in sword range of her yet, Liselle will attempt any AOOs she can. If he's moving, she'll use Stand Still, otherwise she'll just try to deal damage.

*AOO 1* - (1d20+21)[*26*] - Critical threats on a 39+
*AOO Damage 1* - (4d8+50)[*69*] - this would also be the Ref DC for Stand Still
*Crit Conf AOO 1* - (1d20+28)[*31*]
[roll=Crit Damage AOO 1]8d8+100)[/roll]

*AOO 2* - (1d20+21)[*38*] - Critical threats on a 39+
*AOO Damage 2* - (4d8+50)[*69*] - this would also be the Ref DC for Stand Still
*Crit Conf AOO 2* - (1d20+28)[*30*]
[roll=Crit Damage AOO 2]8d8+100)[/roll]

*AOO 3* - (1d20+21)[*29*] - Critical threats on a 39+
*Damage 3* - (4d8+50)[*64*] - this would also be the Ref DC for Stand Still
*Crit Conf AOO 3* - (1d20+28)[*41*]
[roll=Crit Damage AOO 3]8d8+100)[/roll]

*AOO 4* - (1d20+21)[*31*] - Critical threats on a 39+
*Damage 4* - (4d8+50)[*68*] - this would also be the Ref DC for Stand Still
*Crit Conf AOO 4* - (1d20+28)[*32*]
[roll=Crit Damage AOO 4]8d8+100)[/roll]

*AOO 5* - (1d20+21)[*26*] - Critical threats on a 39+
*Damage 5* - (4d8+50)[*74*] - this would also be the Ref DC for Stand Still
*Crit Conf AOO 5* - (1d20+28)[*47*]
[roll=Crit Damage AOO 5]8d8+100)[/roll]





*Spoiler: Liselle's Stats for the new turn*
Show


Liselle's AC penalty is already on her sheet.

Liselle gets the Total Concealment from Displacement, and regular concealment from _Child of Shadow_ stance.

----------


## Aegis013

Liselle strikes first, leaping forward and striking into the foe with her first attack. The foe side-steps the second only to face Liselle's Lightning Recovery allowing her to hit again. Halbinger, not yet having been able to act, is unable to take advantage of Robilar's Gambit, even his weapon did provide sufficient reach.

Arterial viscera and foam spews from the enemy's mouth as his muscles visibly grow with each hit he receives, straining against the metal armor encasing it and bulging the armor outwards. Halbinger's insane eyes cease their wild rotation as the pupils dilate such that his eyes are voids as black as the abyss which serves as your arena and at that moment, the target is no longer where he was.

Halbinger instantly moves (teleports) into the center of party, and gripping his sword hilt with both hands, leaps off whatever serves as a ground in this place and performs an incredible spinning attack against all of the party members still on the ground, slashing an enormous ring and simultaneously kicking anyone close enough. (Sword passes through: Abigail, Alistair, Liselle, Orchid, Solstafir, and Summons [Levi is above the slash and Brilliant Energy weapons don't damage zombies] / Kicks: Abigail, Alistair, Orchid, Solstafir, Zombie, and any Summons)

*Spoiler: Martial Lore - any ranks*
Show

One of the Shadow Jaunt/Stride/Blink maneuvers followed by Mithral Tornado with Snap Kicks.


*Vs. Abigail*
Brilliant Sword:
(1d20+14)[*22*] to hit
On a 30+ (1d20+14)[*32*] to crit
Deals (1d8+14)[*21*] on a hit
On a crit it deals (2d8+28)[*42*] more

Kick:
(1d20+12)[*16*] to hit
On a 32 (1d20+12)[*17*] to crit
Deals (1d3+7)[*8*] on a hit
On a crit, it deals (1d3+7)[*8*] more

*Vs. Alistair*
Brilliant Sword:
(1d20+14)[*21*] to hit
On a 30+ (1d20+14)[*22*] to crit
Deals (1d8+14)[*21*] on a hit
On a crit it deals (2d8+28)[*38*] more

Kick:
(1d20+12)[*26*] to hit
On a 32 (1d20+12)[*13*] to crit
Deals (1d3+7)[*8*] on a hit
On a crit, it deals (1d3+7)[*9*] more

*Vs. Liselle*
Brilliant Sword:
(1d20+14)[*31*] to hit
On a 30+ (1d20+14)[*27*] to crit
Deals (1d8+14)[*22*] on a hit
On a crit it deals (2d8+28)[*37*] more
(Sorry I forgot to roll the 50% displacement - unfortunate result here)

*Vs. Orchid*
Brilliant Sword:
(1d20+14)[*34*] to hit
On a 30+ (1d20+14)[*17*] to crit
Deals (1d8+14)[*18*] on a hit
On a crit it deals (2d8+28)[*31*] more

Kick:
(1d20+12)[*23*] to hit
On a 32 (1d20+12)[*15*] to crit
Deals (1d3+7)[*8*] on a hit
On a crit, it deals (1d3+7)[*10*] more
The kick misses due to displacement.

*Vs. Solstafir*
Brilliant Sword:
(1d20+14)[*15*] to hit
On a 30+ (1d20+14)[*34*] to crit
Deals (1d8+14)[*20*] on a hit
On a crit it deals (2d8+28)[*38*] more

Kick:
(1d20+12)[*29*] to hit
On a 32 (1d20+12)[*15*] to crit
Deals (1d3+7)[*8*] on a hit
On a crit, it deals (1d3+7)[*8*] more

*Vs. Zombie*
Kick:
(1d20+12)[*23*] to hit
On a 32 (1d20+12)[*13*] to crit
Deals (1d3+7)[*8*] on a hit
On a crit, it deals (1d3+7)[*9*] more

Vs. Summons (if needed)
*Spoiler: Against Summons*
Show

*Against Summon 1*
Brilliant Sword:
(1d20+14)[*29*] to hit
On a 30+ (1d20+14)[*21*] to crit
Deals (1d8+14)[*21*] on a hit
On a crit it deals (2d8+28)[*33*] more

Kick:
(1d20+12)[*20*] to hit
On a 32 (1d20+12)[*18*] to crit
Deals (1d3+7)[*8*] on a hit
On a crit, it deals (1d3+7)[*9*] more

*Against Summon 2*
Brilliant Sword:
(1d20+14)[*20*] to hit
On a 30+ (1d20+14)[*18*] to crit
Deals (1d8+14)[*21*] on a hit
On a crit it deals (2d8+28)[*35*] more

Kick:
(1d20+12)[*19*] to hit
On a 32 (1d20+12)[*23*] to crit
Deals (1d3+7)[*9*] on a hit
On a crit, it deals (1d3+7)[*8*] more


*Against Summon 3*
Brilliant Sword:
(1d20+14)[*25*] to hit
On a 30+ (1d20+14)[*27*] to crit
Deals (1d8+14)[*21*] on a hit
On a crit it deals (2d8+28)[*40*] more

Kick:
(1d20+12)[*26*] to hit
On a 32 (1d20+12)[*25*] to crit
Deals (1d3+7)[*10*] on a hit
On a crit, it deals (1d3+7)[*10*] more


*Against Summon 4*
Brilliant Sword:
(1d20+14)[*18*] to hit
On a 30+ (1d20+14)[*34*] to crit
Deals (1d8+14)[*15*] on a hit
On a crit it deals (2d8+28)[*39*] more

Kick:
(1d20+12)[*22*] to hit
On a 32 (1d20+12)[*20*] to crit
Deals (1d3+7)[*10*] on a hit
On a crit, it deals (1d3+7)[*9*] more



*Against Summon 5*
Brilliant Sword:
(1d20+14)[*29*] to hit
On a 30+ (1d20+14)[*20*] to crit
Deals (1d8+14)[*20*] on a hit
On a crit it deals (2d8+28)[*34*] more

Kick:
(1d20+12)[*30*] to hit
On a 32 (1d20+12)[*30*] to crit
Deals (1d3+7)[*10*] on a hit
On a crit, it deals (1d3+7)[*8*] more





Additionally, Abigail feels malevolence from the depths of the darkness.
(1d20+12)[*16*] Touch attack
If hit, it deals (8d6)[*30*] damage
And requires a Fort DC 20 vs Stun 1 round (Abigail's Fort save (1d20+11)[*30*])

*Spoiler: Martial Lore - any ranks*
Show

Shadow Noose - he won't be able to use this again unless somehow someone becomes flat-footed


After the wild attack, Halbinger's pupils return to their "normal" dilation and continue spinning in their sockets. Viewing his fighting stance while utterly surrounded, it's clear that's not possible to flank this individual (Uncanny Dodge).

It also seems there's not enough of his mind left to Calm, as he is utterly unaffected by Abigale's Aura of Peace.

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Halbinger has taken 147 damage.


The party may act.

----------


## TheFallenOne

The implicit challenge in the man's aggressive stance provoked the most genuine smile from Solstafir. Trading blow for blow with a worthy foe. He would gladly take that deal. "Alright, you wanna go then? Let's go!" His undead minion opened the attack, trying to bowl the cursed Solumite over with a shoulder tackle, while Solstafir readied himself for the dual task of delivering and absorbing punishment.

*Spoiler*
Show

Swift to shuffle Essentia

Zombie Comet Throw *Touch* - (1d20+15)[*26*] *Trip check* - (1d20+21)[*37*]
Throw it up to 10 feet, +5 for every 5 points the trip check is won. Target lands prone and takes *damage* - (4d6)[*21*]. If second drowner is in range to be hit by the throw it takes *damage* - (4d6)[*16*] and falls prone too. Relex DC 27 halves damage and avoids falling prone.
If success place him prone next to Solstafir and as far from our non-melee as possible.

Move action to Demoralize(Fearsome armor enchantment) to check for susceptability to fear or mind-affecting in general
*Intimidate* - (1d20+20)[*21*] against modified level check, if I win he is shaken for 1 round

Foe Hammer
*attack* - (1d20+22)[*31*] *slashing damage* - (3d8+10)[*30*] + *Maneuver* - (2d6)[*5*] +1 Fire +(1d6+1)[*4*] Electricity
Ignores DR

Weapon currently is +4 with Essentia in Soulbound

----------


## QuadraticGish

Orchid springs back and begins chanting, and throws a spell at the foe trying to halt their unnatural movement only to have it fizzle out.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

5-foot step back.
Full-round action: Spell-Storing item to Dimension Anchor: UMD: (1d20+26)[*30*]  vs DC 32
Touch Attack against the enemy: (1d20+8)[*22*]


*Spoiler: Orchid's Status*
Show

Temp: 0
HP: 131/136

Sorcerer spell slots
Cantrips: 5/6(Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Light, Read Magic)
1st: 4/6(Color Spray, Grease, Shield, Magic Missile)
2nd: 4/5(Glitterdust, Wraithstrike)
3rd: 3/4(Dispel Magic, Haste)

Infusions(Can use any infusion at any time; anything slower than a standard uses a standard action instead; standards are now swifts)
1st: 0/4
2nd: 0/4
3rd: 2/4
4th: 1/1

SLAs
Glitterdust(3/3)

Scrolls(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Lesser Vigor (6)
Power Word(Pain)(6)
Bonefiddle(1)
Resurgence(2)
Saltray(2)
Warning Shout(2)
Shield(2)
Fist of Stone(2)
Cloud of Bewilderment(2)
Color Spray(2)
Glitterdust(1)
Ray of Enfeeblement(2)
Web(2)
Grease(Arcane)(2)
Haste(2)
Resist Energy, Mass(2)
Slow(2)
Fireball(3)
Lesser Restoration(3)
Remove Disease(1)
Neutralize Poison(1)
Restoration(2)
Delay Death(3)
Shield Other(2)
Water Breathing(3)
Wall of Sand(2)
Wall of Water(2)
Heal(CL 7)(1)
Dispel Magic(5)



Potions(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Lesser Vigor(1)

Other(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Memento Magica(1st)(2, 2 used)
Memento Magica, Xansia(1st)(1)

Notable effects
Spare Hand active(22h, used 3rd level infusion)
Cloak of minor concealment: 20% miss chance
Shudder Plate: If Orchid is in contact with the ground, she can sense the location of anything within 15 feet that is also in contact with the ground.
Glaring Eye: Orchid has blindsense out to a distance of 30 feet.
Shield: +4 Shield bonus to AC for 8 minutes.
Mass Conviction: +3 morale bonus to saving throws, 80 minutes
Magic Circle Against Evil: As protection from Evil, 80 minutes, 10ft radius
Death Ward: immune to all death spells, magical death effects, energy drain, and any negative energy effects. 8 minutes
Battle Hymn: Reroll a will save once, 8 rounds.

----------


## Aegis013

Halbinger attempts to Wall of Blades against the Zombie's touch attack (1d20+14)[*33*]

If it fails, the zombie grabs him. Opposed trip: (1d20+14)[*28*] (no second target to throw him into).

----------


## Aegis013

Halbinger parries the zombie's grab with an expert palm strike and follows up with an attack of opportunity against the zombie:

Kick vs. Zombie
(1d20+14)[*26*] to hit
On hit it deals (1d3+14)[*17*] damage

Solstafir slashes into Halbinger, causing his muscles to once again expand. The metal of his armor creaks and strains against the hulking behemoth trapped inside, it seems the armor joints and straps won't hold much longer.

Halbinger responds with an attack of opportunity against Solstafir:

Brilliant Sword vs. Solstafir
(1d20+18)[*22*]
On a 34+ (1d20+18)[*29*] to confirm
On hit it deals (1d8+18)[*20*] damage
On a crit, it deals (2d8+36)[*44*] more

Halbinger doesn't seem to notice the intimidate, you suspect his mind is too far gone to be affected.

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Halbinger has taken 187 damage.

----------


## Thundercracker

Alistair takes a step back and casts a spell to make himself invisible.

----------


## Yas392

Levi extends his shield hand and Liselle glows the same time he is careful in his movements.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Use Snake Swiftness from wand on Liselle, giving her an extra attack.

*Hide:* (1d20+49)[*59*]

*Move Silently:* (1d20+15)[*26*]

Take 10 on UMD for a result of 30 to UMD wand which he succeed.

----------


## dantiesilva

"I don't like this very much." Abigail says as she watches their enemy vanish from sight. Looking around she is caught unaware as the figure appears in the center of the group. Watching that blade of light come at her the priestess seems to shrink back unsure if her protections will hold. However as it seems to collide with the invisible barrier that protects her she lets out a small sigh of relief. "That could have gone worse." she notes as she looks around at everyone. Her unicorn companion was hurt however still willing to help as it tapped its horn upon Alistar, closing some of his wounds. Meanwhile the little spirit of light that she had instructed to stay near Sol, Orchid, and Liselle let out a warm glow of light towards Sol.

"I will try to restrain him, but if it works it will only last so until all of you act. Not a second longer." she warns the others before casting her spell. Asking for help from the power she served to chain him and blind him, if only for a brief moment.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Alistar heals 14
Sol heals 23+8temp +2 Sacred bonus to Fort saves and vs bull rush so long as he has said temp hp, and all hp that places him above full becomes temp hp from said healing.

Then she is casting Inhibit upon their enemy, Will DC 22 or he is forced to delay his action until just before Abigail acts (which will be after everyone else gets to hit him again)

----------


## whoiam

*Spoiler: Liselle's Snakes Swiftness Attack*
Show


This is before Liselle's turn starts, so using the stats from the previous round. Her non-armor AC is still just 11 if there's an AOO as a result of it.

*SSA* - (1d20+25)[*44*] - Included the Robilar's Gambit bonus this time! Critical Threats on a 43+.
*SSA Damage* - (4d8+50)[*69*]
*SSA Sneak Attack* - (1d6)[*1*]
*SSA Crit Conf* - (1d20+32)[*43*]
*SSA Crit Damage* - (8d8+100)[*124*]



Levi's casting of Snake's Swiftness... actually took Liselle (considering how to reposition herself out of retaliation range) by surprise, and she can do little but hope the return blow is inaccurate as her chain flicks out once again.

But after *that*, its time for her to put a bit more space between them. Step one: Pick him as the dodge target. Step two: Tumble back to put her 20' away from him. Step three: The chain swings forth again, and as the strike winds up, she sends a large glob of ectoplasm down its length...

*Spoiler*
Show


No Power Attack in this round. Liselle is using up her Emerald Razor, and manifesting Entangling Ectoplasm if the hit lands.

*Melee Touch Attack* - (1d20+23)[*41*] (crit on a 41+)
*Crit Conf* - (1d20+30)[*44*]
*Damage* - (4d8+15)[*36*]
*Crit Damage* - (8d8+30)[*63*]
*SA* - (1d6)[*6*]

If that's a hit, berserker-boy is entangled for 5 rounds.

----------


## Aegis013

AoO against Alistair's spell:
Brilliant Sword vs. Alistair's casting
(1d20+18)[*25*]
On a 36+ (1d20+18)[*34*] to confirm crit
Deals (1d8+18)[*21*]
On a crit, deals (2d8+36)[*49*] more damage
If hit, Concentration DC damage is required to complete the spell

Liselle wraps her chain around Halbinger's legs, shredding and entangling them.

Halbinger's muscles rapidly grow from the damage causing his armor to explode off of his body with an area blast of concussive force and armor shrapnel that deals (8d8)[*37*] damage.
Reflex DC 20 for half:
Abigail (1d20+7)[*9*]
Alistair (1d20+14)[*31*]
Levi (1d20+13)[*32*]
Liselle (1d20+22)[*28*]
Orchid (1d20+6)[*10*]
Solstafir (1d20+11)[*27*]
Zombie (1d20+11)[*13*]
Unicorn (1d20+7)[*9*]

He also turns and performs an AoO against Liselle, no longer encumbered by his armor, and dramatically stronger from all the damage he's taken. His muscles bulging in an unnatural manner that makes him no longer appear entirely human.

AoO vs. Liselle:
Brilliant sword vs. Liselle:
(1d20+26)[*35*]
On a 42+ (1d20+28)[*38*] to confirm
On hit it deals (1d8+26)[*33*] damage
On a critical hit it deals (1d8+56)[*58*] additional damage.

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Halbinger has taken 483 damage and is entangled for 5 rounds


If Halbinger fails the Inhibit save, the team will be able to act again before he can.
Vs. Inhibit - Moment of Perfect Mind (1d20+20)[*27*] - second counter from Stance of Alacrity

----------


## Aegis013

Halbinger's pupils once more expand into dark voids as he instantaneously moves (Shadow Hand Teleport) a short distance from the group and summons a surge of vitality, repairing the entangling damage to his legs (Iron Heart Surge).
He then spits foam and blood from his mouth as he screams unintelligibly at you:

"MOLUS ROF! Elbicnivni m'i! Dleiy Reven ll'i! Sretsnom pu evig! Regnorts em sekam ylno egamad!"
Will Save DC 20 vs. 1 round of Daze [Mind-affecting] (if you're immune and I didn't remember, ignore the roll):
Abigail (1d20+14)[*32*]
Alistair (1d20+13)[*25*]
Levi (1d20+23)[*27*]
Liselle (1d20+16)[*29*]
Orchid (1d20+9)[*18*]
Solstafir & zombie - immune


Halbinger shifts into a new fighting stance as the darkness coalesces around him and six glowing purple eyes appear in a ring just behind the overly-muscled human, his skin stretched and torn from the expansion of the muscles underneath. Equally spaced between the glowing eyes are long shadowy limbs tipped with claws made of darkness so dark they're visible in the blackness of the arena. It seems to be a symbiotic creature. Its shadowy form partially inside of Halbinger's overly-muscled and damaged form.

Halbinger is no longer in Stance of Alacrity.

*Spoiler: Kn Planes*
Show

This is an Outsider from the Plane of Shadow. A very powerful one. Its shadowy form provides it 50% concealment and makes it nearly impervious to physical damage. Energy damage should be effective, though this thing is elusive with high touch AC and saves and possibly other defenses.
*Spoiler: DC 20 or Spot 20*
Show

This thing appears to be manipulating Halbinger's body almost like a puppet. Halbinger is likely immortal as long as thing is attached.

*Spoiler: DC 25*
Show

If it ever manages to scratch you with a claw, it can continuously attempt to drive you insane. Its influence becomes harder and harder to resist though the effect has some limits on range and duration.

*Spoiler: DC 30*
Show

It is extremely weak to any spell or ability with the [light] descriptor that deals damage, taking 10x normal damage.




*Spoiler: Spot DC 20*
Show

This shadow thing appears to be manipulating Halbinger's body almost like a puppet. Halbinger is likely immortal as long as thing is attached.


*Spoiler: Levi only*
Show

You hear the shadowy thing whisper unintelligible gibberish into your mind as recognition dawns on you. This is thing that killed your first party.
Will Save DC 30 or Levi becomes confused for (1d4)[*1*] rounds - the save is increased because of Levi's previous exposure.
(1d20+23)[*25*]


*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Halbinger has taken 483 damage


The party may act.

----------


## Yas392

Levi chest shakes.

*Ha. Hahahahahaha. It's you. Of course, it is you. How could I forget the presence of the one I want to embrace the most!!! Well then, come at me if you can!!!"*

The halfling warlock informs the party of this creature in blunt and simple words as far as his knowledge goes then sends a large magic bolt at the shadow parasite while laughing.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

5 ft step if needed to step out of area enemy threaten.

*Ranged Touch Attack:* (1d20+12)[*32*]

Expend Psionic Focus.

*Eldritch Blast Damage:* (9d6+1)[*34*]

*Concealment Miss chance:* (1d2)[*2*] (1 miss, 2 hit)

*Cast Defensively if needed vs DC 16:* (1d20+10)[*29*]

*Caster Level vs Spell Resistance if applicable:* (1d20+8)[*9*]

Move action to regain psionic focus.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Alistair*

"The shadow is a powerful outsider controlling him, we have to destroy it first.  It's going to be tough to hit but energy attacks should damage it," Alistair said, "be careful, a single scratch from its claws can drive you insane." 

If he is not threatened, Alistair casts invisibility on himself, otherwise he backs up 5' step if that will get him out of range first.

----------


## QuadraticGish

"Not a fan of light? How about this!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Fullround: Spellstoring item to bring out celestial brilliance onto her armor. UMD: (1d20+26)[*46*] vs DC 32.



*Spoiler: If UMD is successful*
Show

"Behold my brilliance!" she shouts, striking a pose as her armor glows with a heavenly light. Celestial Brilliance deals (2d6)[*5*] damage, x10 vs the symbiotic creature if they're within 60ft of Orchid.


*Spoiler: Orchid's Status*
Show

Temp: 0
HP: 97/136

Sorcerer spell slots
Cantrips: 5/6(Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Light, Read Magic)
1st: 4/6(Color Spray, Grease, Shield, Magic Missile)
2nd: 4/5(Glitterdust, Wraithstrike)
3rd: 3/4(Dispel Magic, Haste)

Infusions(Can use any infusion at any time; anything slower than a standard uses a standard action instead; standards are now swifts)
1st: 0/4
2nd: 0/4
3rd: 1/4
4th: 1/1

SLAs
Glitterdust(3/3)

Scrolls(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Lesser Vigor (6)
Power Word(Pain)(6)
Bonefiddle(1)
Resurgence(2)
Saltray(2)
Warning Shout(2)
Shield(2)
Fist of Stone(2)
Cloud of Bewilderment(2)
Color Spray(2)
Glitterdust(1)
Ray of Enfeeblement(2)
Web(2)
Grease(Arcane)(2)
Haste(2)
Resist Energy, Mass(2)
Slow(2)
Fireball(3)
Lesser Restoration(3)
Remove Disease(1)
Neutralize Poison(1)
Restoration(2)
Delay Death(3)
Shield Other(2)
Water Breathing(3)
Wall of Sand(2)
Wall of Water(2)
Heal(CL 7)(1)
Dispel Magic(5)



Potions(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Lesser Vigor(1)

Other(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Memento Magica(1st)(2, 2 used)
Memento Magica, Xansia(1st)(1)

Notable effects
Spare Hand active(22h, used 3rd level infusion)
Cloak of minor concealment: 20% miss chance
Shudder Plate: If Orchid is in contact with the ground, she can sense the location of anything within 15 feet that is also in contact with the ground.
Glaring Eye: Orchid has blindsense out to a distance of 30 feet.
Shield: +4 Shield bonus to AC for 8 minutes.
Mass Conviction: +3 morale bonus to saving throws, 80 minutes
Magic Circle Against Evil: As protection from Evil, 80 minutes, 10ft radius
Death Ward: immune to all death spells, magical death effects, energy drain, and any negative energy effects. 8 minutes
Battle Hymn: Reroll a will save once, 5 rounds.
Celestial brilliance: 8 days.

----------


## dantiesilva

Abigail watches as her allies wail away at their enemy who used to be a citizen of Sol and watches as he slowly gets bigger and bigger with each strike. Making his armor begin to buckle under the pressure. Seeing it about to explode off of  the seemingly immortal human the priestess quickly cast a healing spell upon herself to heal both her and her unicorn before the incoming attack, stealing time it seems as she does so.

*Spoiler: Close Wounds share spell*
Show

9+5 (healing hands) +6 Magic of the Land +6 Augment healing + 2 ritual blessing+8temphp

28 +8 temp to the two of them

Unicorn* hp 42/42 +15* temp total (due to  Initiate of ilmater making all hp healed above max turn into temp) with a +2 to fort saves and +2 vs bull rush and trip so long as it has said temp hp

Abigail has 58/58 + 19 temp with a +2 to fort saves and +2 vs bull rush


After the their wounds heal the armor explodes taking away much of the health the two of them just gained.

*Spoiler: HP totals after armor explodes*
Show


Unicorn 20/42 hp

Abigail 40/58hp


After hearing both Levi and Alistar inform her of stuff she didn't know the priestess was sure that the monster was in some form alive and thus she could not harm it in the traditional sense. Thinking up a plan she once more heals the party as she thinks of how best to help.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Healing spirit will heal Liselle for 23+8temp +2 Sacred bonus to Fort saves and vs bull rush so long as she has said temp hp, and all hp that places her above full becomes temp hp from said healing.

Unicorn heals CLW on Alistair (1d8+5)[*9*]

Abigail casts Mass Cure Light wounds to top everyone off as I believe everyone has taken some damage by this point (though I am not sure ) 8+11+8 (Augment Healing) + 2 (Ritual Blessing) + 5 (Healing Hands) + +8 Temp hp (34 +8 temp)
Magic of the land for a potential +8 more (1d20+13)[*14*] need a 15 or higher to pass so should be easy

And  I will use a Healing Kicker to give everyone until the next round a +3 competence bonus on their reflex saves until her next turn.
All hp healed above max gets turned into temp hp, and so long as we have temp hp we gain a +2 bonus to fort and saves vs bull rush and trip


*Spoiler: End Hp totals*
Show


Unicorn 42/42 +20 temp hp
Abigail 58/58 + 32 temp hp

----------


## TheFallenOne

"There you are," Solstafir said as the shadow-wrought creature possessing Geraldo's brother revealed itself. He met the purple gaze of its six eyes without trepidation, though his usual eagerness gave way to a burning anger at seeing his quarry cowering behind a man who was brave enough to risk his own life and limb time and again. "Come out and face us, before I climb into your little hidey hole and drag you out!" It may not be natural light, but the flame he spat at the monster was bright and hot nonetheless as he closed the distance to make true on his threat.

*Spoiler*
Show

*Fire damage* - (7d8)[*35*] Reflex 20 halves
*Cooldown* - (1d4)[*4*]

If I receive an AoO I use a Swift for Fire Riposte
*Touch* - (1d20+15)[*18*]
*Fire damage* - (4d6+2)[*17*]
Hitting would heal me 11 HP

Solstafir is at 77/89 before Abigail's spell. Will likely provoke from movement but then receive 34+8 temp +8 from Therapeutic Mantle

Zombie is at 33/80, though in retrospect I wonder why he got that AoO in #179 since Setting Sun throws don't provoke.

Anyway, the zombie will move in for a bite, hoping for a bad save roll against its effects
(1d20+15)[*23*]
*damage* - (2d6+13)[*23*]
*Strength poison* - (1d4)[*1*] Fort DC 12, and Fort DC 15 or 1 turn paralized

----------


## whoiam

"Why is he..." Liselle was poorly educated, not terribly curious, and apathetic to most things and people around her. She was, however, technically _a genius_. Working out backwards speech... well, her pronunciation would probably be a little off, but as an intellectual exercise... child's play.

"yhw od uoy... No, that's not right. ?sretsnom su kniht uoy od yhw, rehtorb s'odlareG"

Following the lead of the others, Liselle takes up position to flick her chain at the shadow monster. It probably won't do anything... but she isn't terribly well equipped to fight the shadow beast, and doesn't think hitting its meat puppet will help the situation much.

*Spoiler*
Show


Liselle's using a standard attack to recover her maneuvers and psionic focus.

Nothing special going on this round, she's just seeing if her weapon has any effect at all.

*Attack* - (1d20+18)[*34*] Crit Threat on  a36+
*Crit* - (1d20+25)[*39*]
*Damage* - (4d8+11)[*34*]
*Crit Damage* - (8d8+22)[*49*]

*Concealment, hits on a 2* - (1d2)[*2*]

----------


## Aegis013

Alistair gets off his spell, vanishing from sight.

Levi's blast directly hits the purple-eyed Shadow Entity, though the creature shifts to avoid being hit directly in one of its eyes.

Solstafir's fire breath flows over both of the enemies, Halbinger electing not to try to avoid whatsoever.
The Shadow Entity shifts back and forth as if it's breaking its own body up to try to slip through the flames: Reflex (1d20+12)[*31*]

The zombie attempts to poison the Shadow Entity, who doesn't even seem to notice.

Orchid's brilliance causes the Shadow Entity to squint and retreat to take better cover behind Halbinger, some kind of shadow smoke lifts from the Entity as it burns from the light.

Liselle flicks her spiked chain at the Shadow Entity, who doesn't even seem to notice, though Halbinger's face gives a surprised and pained expression and he releases his grip on his brilliant sword, the weapon falling onto the ground, as if he's had a flash of clarity. It's gone as quickly as it came, what's left of his mind again under the control of the Shadow Entity.

The pair teleport back into the middle of the group. Halbinger no longer armed, but still wildly dangerous; his hulking muscles so large they've shredded his skin around them as his black, tainted blood leaks down all over his body.

Halbinger, now unarmed, uses Rabid Bear Strike against Orchid followed by a quick kick. The Shadow Entity likely aiming to remove the source of damaging light as quickly as possible.
Rabid Bear Strike vs. Orchid
(1d20+46)[*47*] (Critical miss)
On a 66 (1d20+46)[*61*] to confirm
On hit it deals (1d3+48)[*51*] plus (10d6)[*34*] damage
On a crit it deals an extra (1d3+48)[*49*] damage
(1d5)[*3*] - misses on a 1

Snap Kick vs. Orchid
(1d20+46)[*64*] (miss due to miss chance)
On a 66 (1d20+46)[*52*]
On a hit it deals (1d3+48)[*49*] damage
On a crit it deals an extra (1d3+48)[*49*] damage
(1d5)[*1*] - misses on a 1


The Shadow Entity's claws stretch outward to find targets, each claw going for a different foe.
The insanity inflicted by the Shadow Entity's claw overcomes Immunity to Mind-Affecting, however, if you are Immune or are in the Unicorn's Magic Circle Against Evil Enemies, you may make a Will Save against the insanity every round you're afflicted.

Vs. Abigail
(1d20+14)[*22*] vs. Touch AC
On hit it deals (1d4)[*2*] damage and requires a Will Save DC 20 ((1d20+14)[*23*]) or become Confused for (1d4)[*1*] rounds
Abigail feels the insanity like a scratch at her brain, though she wills it back for now.

Vs. Orchid
(1d20+14)[*26*] vs. Touch AC
(1d5)[*5*] - misses on a 1
On hit it deals (1d4)[*1*] damage and requires a Will Save DC 20 ((1d20+9)[*17*]) or become Confused for (1d4)[*1*] rounds
Empowered by Mass Conviction (+3) Orchid feels the insanity like a scratch at her brain, though she wills it back for now.

Vs. Alistair - the Shadow Entity can detect you, but doesn't seem to pinpoint you while invisible.
(1d20+14)[*27*] vs. Touch AC
(1d2)[*1*] - misses on a 1
On hit it deals (1d4)[*1*] damage and requires a Will Save DC 20 ((1d20+13)[*21*]) or become Confused for (1d4)[*1*] rounds
The Shadowy claw doesn't find you.

Vs. Liselle
(1d20+14)[*29*] vs. Touch AC
(1d2)[*2*] - misses on a 1
On hit it deals (1d4)[*1*] damage and requires a Will Save DC 20 ((1d20+16)[*29*]) or become Confused for (1d4)[*4*] rounds
Liselle feels the insanity like a scratch at her brain, though she wills it back for now.

Vs. Solstafir
(1d20+14)[*33*] vs. Touch AC
On hit it deals (1d4)[*2*] damage and requires a Will Save DC 20 ((1d20+10)[*30*]) or become Confused for (1d4)[*1*] rounds
Solstafir feels an unfamiliar madness like a scratch at his brain, though he wills it back for now.

Vs. Unicorn
(1d20+14)[*26*] vs. Touch AC
On hit it deals (1d4)[*1*] damage and requires a Will Save DC 20 ((1d20+14)[*26*]) or become Confused for (1d4)[*2*] rounds
The Unicorn feels the insanity scratch at its brain, though wills it back for now.


The Shadow Entity looks up longingly with its six purple eyes at Levi. Levi's previous exposure to this creature makes its influence greatly more difficult to resist, he must overcome a DC 31 Will Save ((1d20+23)[*34*]) or become Confused for (1d4)[*4*] rounds. The Entity's gaze also pierces the mind, dealing (1d4+1)[*4*] Wisdom damage.

*Spoiler: Levi Only*
Show

The unintelligible gibberish flooding into your mind carries a strong feeling of desire. The Shadow Entity wants to possess you, but that's all you can currently make out. The Entity also seems more clearly defined to you, as if you can see it more clearly due to the damage it is inflicting on your mind.



The Shadow Entity seems to be having some trouble maintaining its form due to all of the damage it has received.

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Halbinger has taken 483 damage
Shadow Entity has taken 101


The party may act.

----------


## whoiam

_Ooh... Lookit what he dropped..._

Liselle has a truly massive grin on her face as she runs over to collect the dropped sword. Her chain might only be a distraction against the shadow monster, but there was a blade of light, just sitting around waiting to be shoved deep into... whatever passed for a shadow monster's guts.

Just a shame that she couldn't put the blade to use right away...

*Spoiler*
Show


Free action: Stow chain. Switch to Punishing Stance.
Move action: Move over and grab the sword.
Standard action: Manifest _Psionic Keen Edge_ on the sword.

----------


## Yas392

Levi winces as the longing eyes of the amorphous being gazes at him. The darkness allure his body, his frame responding it as if by routine. What arrest its advancement is the same body that pulls back. The halfling warlock laughs as he launches another bolt at the shadow, prioritizing their eyes. He then shuts his eyes.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Ranged Touch Attack vs Shadow:* (1d20+12)[*20*]

Expend Psionic Focus.

*Damage:* (9d6+1)[*32*]

*Concealment check:* (1d2)[*2*] (1 miss, 2 hit)

Recover Psionic Focus.

*Cast Defensively:* (1d20+10)[*19*]

*Spell Resistance if applicable:* (1d20+8)[*22*]

Immune to wisdom damage due to Sacred Vitality.

----------


## Thundercracker

> _Ooh... Lookit what he dropped..._
> 
> Liselle has a truly massive grin on her face as she runs over to collect the dropped sword. Her chain might only be a distraction against the shadow monster, but there was a blade of light, just sitting around waiting to be shoved deep into... whatever passed for a shadow monster's guts.
> 
> Just a shame that she couldn't put the blade to use right away...
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> ...


Alistair casts haste on Liselle.

----------


## QuadraticGish

With a flick of her tail, Orchid disappears and reappears away from the enemy. Take a hop back she prepares another Celestial Brilliance for an ally.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Celestial Brilliance Damage: (2d6)[*4*] 
Swift Action: Activate Anklet of Translocation to teleport towards the closer of Liselle or Solstafir.
Orchid takes a five foot step away from the entity/towards one of the above two if needed. 
Full-Round action: Heightened Spell Storing Item to Celestial Brilliance on whoever she ends up near. UMD: (1d20+26)[*32*] vs DC 32


*Spoiler: Orchid's Status*
Show


Temp: 8
HP: 130/136

Sorcerer spell slots
Cantrips: 5/6(Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Light, Read Magic)
1st: 4/6(Color Spray, Grease, Shield, Magic Missile)
2nd: 4/5(Glitterdust, Wraithstrike)
3rd: 3/4(Dispel Magic, Haste)

Infusions(Can use any infusion at any time; anything slower than a standard uses a standard action instead; standards are now swifts)
1st: 0/4
2nd: 0/4
3rd: 0/4
4th: 1/1

SLAs
Glitterdust(3/3)

Scrolls(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Lesser Vigor (6)
Power Word(Pain)(6)
Bonefiddle(1)
Resurgence(2)
Saltray(2)
Warning Shout(2)
Shield(2)
Fist of Stone(2)
Cloud of Bewilderment(2)
Color Spray(2)
Glitterdust(1)
Ray of Enfeeblement(2)
Web(2)
Grease(Arcane)(2)
Haste(2)
Resist Energy, Mass(2)
Slow(2)
Fireball(3)
Lesser Restoration(3)
Remove Disease(1)
Neutralize Poison(1)
Restoration(2)
Delay Death(3)
Shield Other(2)
Water Breathing(3)
Wall of Sand(2)
Wall of Water(2)
Heal(CL 7)(1)
Dispel Magic(5)



Potions(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Lesser Vigor(1)

Other(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Memento Magica(1st)(2, 2 used)
Memento Magica, Xansia(1st)(1)

Notable effects
Spare Hand active(22h, used 3rd level infusion)
Cloak of minor concealment: 20% miss chance
Shudder Plate: If Orchid is in contact with the ground, she can sense the location of anything within 15 feet that is also in contact with the ground.
Glaring Eye: Orchid has blindsense out to a distance of 30 feet.
Shield: +4 Shield bonus to AC for 8 minutes.
Mass Conviction: +3 morale bonus to saving throws, 80 minutes
Magic Circle Against Evil: As protection from Evil, 80 minutes, 10ft radius
Death Ward: immune to all death spells, magical death effects, energy drain, and any negative energy effects. 8 minutes
Battle Hymn: Reroll a will save once, 5 rounds.
Celestial brilliance: 8 days.

----------


## dantiesilva

As the shadow entity attacks all of her friends and seems to puppet the man they were fighting Abigail calls forth a hammer of pure force energy and sends it hurling at the shadow entity, trying to drive it out of the mans body. "Let go of the child of Sol you perversion of natural life." she calls out as she lets the hammer fly.

*Spoiler: Hammer of Righteousness*
Show

 (8d8)[*30*] Force damage (nonlethal thus doesn't break her vow) Fort DC 24 for half damage. 

Abigail takes (1d3)[*2*] Str damage from casting the spell and she traded water breathing to cast it.


Both the unicorn and Healing spirit stand in wait, waiting for their powers to be needed.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Both are waiting for someone to be dealt damage, then they will heal said person Unicorn for (1d8+5)[*6*], spirit for 23+8temp +2 Sacred bonus to Fort saves and vs bull rush so long as she has said temp hp, and all hp that places her above full becomes temp hp from said healing.

----------


## TheFallenOne

Solstafir's will forced his axe to for but a moment abandon its cold metal to instead transform into a roaring inferno, all the burning rage flowing through his blood come manifest in a blade reaching far longer than even his oversized handiwork had any right to. He struck out multiple times in quick succession as he moved with the speed and precision of a dancer turning a simple ribbon into a blur of speed and color. This ribbon though was nothing but the pure essence of fire, leaving a trail bright and hot after its passing as it cleaved into the shadow entity to rip it away from its host.

*Spoiler*
Show

5 foot step plus Burning Brand gives me 15 feet to reach the shadow entity

Flashing Sun+Burning Brand for 3 attacks dealing all fire damage(though I assume Lightning Gauntlets is not converted)
Modifiers: 17 base, 1 morale from Heroes' Feast, 1 Furious Counterstrike, 3 Essentia in Soulbound Weapon, -2 Flashing Sun

*attack* - (1d20+20)[*31*] *slashing damage* - (3d8+13)[*28*] +(d6)[*4*] Electricity
*attack* - (1d20+20)[*24*] *slashing damage* - (3d8+13)[*21*]
*attack* - (1d20+15)[*22*] *slashing damage* - (3d8+13)[*30*]

Zombie uses Aid Another to raise Orchid's AC by 2 against the next attack, fails on 1 (1d20)[*9*]

----------


## Aegis013

The team bears down upon the Shadow Entity, the combined might of your attacks and the deadly illumination tearing the creature apart, causing it to disintegrate.

No longer reinforced by the Shadow Entity, Halbinger releases a blood curdling battle cry as blood erupts from his hulking form. He moves at instantaneous speeds making one final attack at each of his foes before his body finally gives out.


*
Vs. Abigail:*
(1d20+48)[*68*] to hit
On a 68 (1d20+48)[*53*] to confirm
On hit it deals (1d3+48)[*49*]
On a crit it deals an extra (1d3+48)[*50*]

*Vs Alistair:*
(1d20+48)[*58*] to hit
On a 68 (1d20+48)[*54*] to confirm
On hit it deals (1d3+48)[*49*]
On a crit it deals an extra (1d3+48)[*50*]
(1d2)[*2*] misses on a 1

*Vs. Levi:*
(1d20+48)[*54*] to hit
On a 68 (1d20+48)[*61*] to confirm
On hit it deals (1d3+48)[*51*]
On a crit it deals an extra (1d3+48)[*51*]

*Vs. Liselle:*
(1d20+48)[*54*] to hit
On a 68 (1d20+48)[*51*] to confirm
On hit it deals (1d3+48)[*50*]
On a crit it deals an extra (1d3+48)[*51*]
(1d2)[*2*] misses on a 1

*Vs. Orchid:*
(1d20+48)[*51*] to hit
On a 68 (1d20+48)[*58*] to confirm
On hit it deals (1d3+48)[*51*]
On a crit it deals an extra (1d3+48)[*51*]
(1d5)[*3*] misses on a 1

*Vs. Solstafir*
(1d20+48)[*60*] to hit
On a 68 (1d20+48)[*55*] to confirm
On hit it deals (1d3+48)[*51*]
On a crit it deals an extra (1d3+48)[*49*]

*Vs. Unicorn*
(1d20+48)[*50*] to hit
On a 68 (1d20+48)[*58*] to confirm
On hit it deals (1d3+48)[*49*]
On a crit it deals an extra (1d3+48)[*49*]

*Vs. Zombie*
(1d20+48)[*57*] to hit
On a 68 (1d20+48)[*54*] to confirm
On hit it deals (1d3+48)[*49*]
On a crit it deals an extra (1d3+48)[*51*]

With his final attack completed, Halbinger's body breaks apart. His form splattering onto the darkness of the arena. From this spot the darkness of the arena retreats revealing treasures and a tree grows from deceased delver's corpse producing twelve Dungeon Fruit-shaped voids, accretion disks of light forming around them clearly marking them as what you would expect.

Halbinger had:
+1 Brilliant Energy Great Scimitar of Enormous Reach (72,600gp) - as a +1 Brilliant Energy Great Scimitar except this weapon provides the wielder 15ft of reach. If the wielder has 15ft reach or greater, the weapon simply adds 5ft to the total reach. This weapon threatens all the squares it can reach and can be used as effectively against an adjacent enemy as against one at the edge of its threatened area.

50,000gp worth of coins and gems
    Bracers of Armor (+4) (16,000 gp)
    Brooch of Shielding (1500 gp)
    Goggles of Minute Seeing (1250 gp)
    Pearl of Power (1st level) (1000 gp)
    Ring of Protection (+2) (8000 gp)
    Rod of Empower Metamagic (lesser) (9000 gp)
    Unguent of Timelessness (150 gp)


*Spoiler: Total Spoils from the Delve*
Show

Blast of Flame Trap (15,000gp)
Teleport Trap (16,000gp)
Necklace of Fireballs VII (8,700gp)
Boots of Elvenkind (5,000gp)
+2 dagger (8,000gp)
Ring of +5 competence to Sleight of Hand (2,500gp)
Cloak of Elvenkind (2,500gp)
Boots of Elvenkind (5,000gp)
Black Lotus Extract 3 doses (4,500gp per dose)
Periapt of Health (7,400gp) 
Horn of Plenty (12,000gp)
+1 mace (2,000gp)
Cloak of Resistance +1 (1,000gp)
Wand of Aid - 19 charges (1,710gp)
Amulet of Natural Armor +1 (2,000gp)
Wand of Flame Strike - 25 charges (10,500gp)
Bracers of Armor (+4) (16,000 gp)
Brooch of Shielding (1500 gp)
Goggles of Minute Seeing (1250 gp)
Pearl of Power (1st level) (1000 gp)
Ring of Protection (+2) (8000 gp)
Rod of Empower Metamagic (lesser) (9000 gp)
Unguent of Timelessness (150 gp)

Special treasures:
Halbinger's Sword (72,600gp)
Staffy the Staff (60,000gp)* - unclear if Staffy can be sold for full value as a sentient magic item that actively hinders the user
Ethereal Engine (40,000gp)
The Dendriton [Mind-Flayer helmet] (20,000gp)
Jade Statue (2,000gp)

Various scrolls and potions not included here.

76,500 gp and gems

Total spoils value: 241,155 gp if everything is liquidated.



Unfortunately, there is no way to determine the effects of a Dungeon Fruit other than the simply eat it. Do any characters wish to eat the Dungeon Fruit?

----------


## dantiesilva

As the Shadow entity is destroyed and the former creature of Sol unleashes his dying attack Sister Abigail feels the full force of the monsters attack, however she had prepared for this eventuality. Had even made a rule about it, that no healer could enter combat without being able to survive it. And as her body collapses to the ground, bleeding more than any one person should be able to, she looks up at the others and weakly calls out. " I will be fine, nothing a quick bit of magic cannot cure." as she says this she uses one of her spells to close up her wounds just enough so she can stand up and show the others that she is fine and not in any life threatening Danger. "Had he focused on me from the beginning I may have been in trouble, as I do not think I could of healed myself as quickly as he could damage me, but I had faith in all of you being able to help me." she explains to the others as she looks at the Dungeon fruit, "Time to experiment." and with that she eats one of the fruits.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Due to delay death Abigail had 7 rounds after entering the death door to be in the negaitive numbers of hp before dying, and so long as she was positive before spell ends she would still be alive. A simple close wounds will bring her back up to enough where she can function and stuff as an immediate action so we are fine as there is nothing else to fight.

----------


## Yas392

Levi gasps and jumps as the marionette's last attack causes Abigail to collapse, motionless. Abandoning rational thoughts and emotions driving him, the halfling warlock hastens himself into the sub-optimal method of sifting his bag for something while uttering repetitive "please." The rasp but assuring voice from the priestess causes him to stop his act and witness her animated form, blossoming blood, knits herself back to her original state with healing magic. His chest cannot stop inflating and deflating as he helps removes the remaining wounds of the party by supplementing their body with extra dose of healing devotion when they updates him with their status. After the group is at full health, he stares at the spot where the shadow disintegrate, his eyes blank and unfocused as if he is a lost child.

----------


## Aegis013

*Spoiler: Abigail*
Show

When Abigail eats one of the Dungeon Fruit, she feels a powerful connection to the Plane of Shadow. Hide and Move Silently are now considered class skills and she gains a +8 bonus to both. Eating more of the fruit will increase the connection to the Plane of Shadow, likely granting different abilities.

Add 1 to the Action Points counter on Abigail's sheet.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Orchid cringes from the desperation attack of the shadowed creature and watches it disperse before leting out a sigh of relief. She takes stock of the party before focusing on Levi. She walks up to him and waves her hand in front of his face

"Levi? Are you doing okay?" she asks.

----------


## dantiesilva

As Levi floats down to her worried the priestess puts a wrinkled old hand on the halflings much smaller one. "I will be well, I foresaw the Dungeon eventually targeting me first to get to all of you and so I acted accordingly for this Death door. Thank you though for being so worried about me. Please go help the others though while I try to finish recovering. By the time you are done I am sure I will be better." she reassures her halfling companion as she lets the divine magic work through her old body slowly returning it back to its state before the former inhabitant of Sol had almost ended her life.

Once Abigail is fully healed she watches as Orchid makes her way over to Levi and begins asking if he is okay, pushing herself off of the ground she makes her way over to her friend and rests one of her tired arms on his shoulders. "We are here for you Levi, even if all you need is our silent support." she reassures him, making it clear that if he didn't want to talk about it he didn't have to.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

She will also quickly look him over to make sure he is not in shock or anything (1d20+20)[*36*] 


Afterwords when she had eaten the fruit she felt the powers of the shadow realm take route in her and looked to the others. "The fruit seems to grant you some sort of power from tied to the realm of shadows though it will also tie you to the realm. I have a strong feeling eating more then one may grant more powers but also strengthen the bond more which may cause one to be unable to return to Sol, this is only a hypothis though as I don't really have any proof besides feeling a strong bond to the plane of shadows now." she explains to the others, letting them decide what they would choose to do.

----------


## Yas392

Levi convulses after Orchid and Abigail attempts to snap him out of his frozen state. He hangs his head. A momentary lapse causes it to look up. His scleras and pupils are black.

*"One of the many,
notes sprung from,
the mouth of the Devouring Beyond.

Beware, beware,
its death knell calling,
a curse upon the living,
and the dead.

An apocryphal being,
whose glistening hide that resist magic,
whose strikes trap their victim,
in a world unlike any other."*

The halfling warlock's voice is booming and prophetic. After the utterance of the last sentence, Levi breaths, his eyes return to their normal coloring. He raises an eyebrow at Orchid and Abigail.

*"What did I miss?"*

*Spoiler: Abigail*
Show

Levi is suffering from PTSD.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Personality change:* Dark Scholar -> The Vessel -> Dark Scholar

----------


## Thundercracker

After healing up, Alistair tends to anyone else who remains injured.  Later, when the group is tallying their spoils, he picks up one of the dungeon fruits.  The promise of more power was interesting, but at the end of the day, he wanted to get back at those that had wronged him and spend time with his family.  

Alistair eschews the dungeon fruit, then he hands it to the wraith under his control.

Eat that, he said.

----------


## dantiesilva

Abigail is taken aback when Levi's scleras and pupils turn black, having never really witnessed something like this before. However as he begins talking she is reminded of her sister Sara when she goes into one of her episodes. Holding onto Levi in a firm grip she tries to keep him steady incase he begins to convulse or anything else as he recites some kind of prophecy. "Someone write down what he is saying, word for word." she calls out to the others as she quickly rips some cloth off of her rags and dumps some water onto it before placing the rag on his forehead, doing everything she had learned from taking care of her sister when she goes into one of her prophecy episodes to take care of her friend.

As Levi returns to normal Sister Abigail summons a light and looks into his eyes looking for any signs of damage before snapping her fingers next to his ears. Once she was sure there was no lasting harm to him she relaxed her hold on him. "Short version, you just had a prophecy, or at least it sounded like one. I am not sure where it came from, but given my sister has them often I know some of the signs she shows, yours were a bit different though." Looking around she calls out "Did anyone copy the message down to read back to him?" she says in a soft old motherly voice. "How are you feeling by the way Levi, you had us all worried there for a few minutes, after that shadow was destroyed you seemed lost." she said concerned, unsure how far he would let her in.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Orchid is stunned for a moment before Abigail's command snaps her out of it. She then retrieves writing supplies from her haversack and begins down what Levi is saying. "Mostly what the sister said. Speaking of her, I do have some business to discuss if you're open to it while we're not under the eyes of Solum."

----------


## Yas392

Levi waves away Abigail's concerns. 

*"I am fine. It has been a long day. Has anyone ate the fruit?"*

He gazes at the wraith who is about to eat the fruit.

----------


## Aegis013

Alistair's commanded Wraith wraps itself around the fruit, and as the fruit disappears, so too does the Wraith. It's not invisible, it's just gone, completely vanished and now absent from the group's presence.

10 Dungeon Fruit remain.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Alistair's commanded Wraith wraps itself around the fruit, and as the fruit disappears, so too does the Wraith. It's not invisible, it's just gone, completely vanished and now absent from the group's presence.
> 
> 10 Dungeon Fruit remain.


"Hunh," Alistair said, "I wasn't expecting that." 

*Spoiler*
Show

knowledge arcana to get an idea of what happened: 
(1d20+16)[*31*]

----------


## dantiesilva

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

not at home so please don't mind the quick post


Listening to Orchid Abigail nods, accepting that they should indeed talk before returning to Sol.

"I ate the fruit. It makes one connected to the plane of shadows, I suspect I could possibly hide better than before and that if I ate another the effects may be stronger or more."

----------


## Aegis013

From the information that's been shared with Alistair, there's the possibility that a Solumite who consumes sufficient Dungeon Fruit may not be able to return. A Dungeon denizen eating a Dungeon Fruit may be forever bound to the Dungeon. Or perhaps the connection with these fruits to the plane of shadows may eventually entrap someone that consumes sufficient fruit into the Plane itself. A Wraith, already being incorporeal, is much more suited to the Plane than your typical human, dwarf, or elf from Solum.

There are many possible explanations, however, it seems likely that making a Dungeon Denizen, be it Wraith or Zombie, eat a Dungeon Fruit is likely to have undesirable consequences.

----------


## Yas392

Levi picks up a fruit and eats it.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Orchid nods. "With how things are progressing in our 'relationship' with our handlers back at Solum, I think it would be prudent for us to start amassing at least some more clout within the city as a safeguard. I wish to build a school to at first teach artificery and then my method of flashwarping for grafts, and then to expand to a facility for training new delvers. The biggest thing I'll need however to get this rolling are students and this is where I have my proposition for you. fleshwarping requires a high degree of medical knowledge, so I would like to have a partnership with your sect where students seeking to get in without paying tuition can provide community service under your sect instead. Once a profit starts rolling in, I can start having the school make donations to your sect."

----------


## Aegis013

*Spoiler: Levi*
Show

Levi feels a powerful connection to the Plane of Shadows upon eating one of the fruit. Hide and Move Silently become class skills and Levi gains a +8 bonus to both. It seems eating more fruit will increase the power of the connection, likely granting different abilities.

Add 1 to the Action Points counter on Levi's sheet.

----------


## whoiam

As on all their previous delves, Liselle has no interest in the dungeon fruit. Nice as a connection to the Plane of Shadows sounds, she simply doesn't trust the entity granting these powers.

"Being a teacher sounds interesting, " Liselle notes. "Never actually had much of a plan for the future. Maybe I'll try training fighters once my sentence is up... Certainly it sounds more interesting than going back to petty theft!"

----------


## dantiesilva

Abigail listens to what Orchid proposes, as well as Liselle's addition before thinking it over for a few moments. After some time she speaks, choosing her words carefully. "As I have told you all before I am cursed, though it seems perhaps the Dungeon Fruit has cured it for now. What I didn't tell you is that I was hand selected by, at the time, your handler to make sure you would all stay safe and keep making it through the Dungeon alive." she says letting this sink in before continuing. "To my knowledge none have ever showed that much favoritsim or investment into a delve group before as after all in their eyes we are replaceable, so when I first joined your group I knew there had to be something special." she explains. "Since then I have come to get to know each of you at least on a basic level and I have come to realize one of the reasons for this groups success is that you work as a cohesive unit that aids each others skills."

"I have also learned from some research that our handler seems to be far to young for some of the things he is clearly credited for. Now that could be simply the players of the game changing small things over time until the true story is no longer recognizable, or that our handler is more than he appears." she says, letting everyone in on what she had learned. "So I agree with your statement Orchid, we should indeed begin making ourselves more well known and liked in the city, as much as possible in fact. Make it so that whatever plans they may have for us cannot be done in public forcing them to rely on the Dungeon to destroy us." the priestess says. "In that regard I was planning on creating a small area that housed a temple, hospice, and school for the people of the poor district. I planned to slowly grow it over time to make a small community of sorts however if you moved your idea to the poor quarters as well perhaps we could indeed work together to carve out our own small area. I am sure my brother would not mind so long as we didn't interfere with his things to much. At the school we could teach basic skills as well as having more specialized sections for learning how to fight," she says looking over to Liselle before turning back to Orchid. " as well as the art of healing and artifcy so that the people could better their lives. The students could work in the hospice as you suggested. I think it could be a wonderful idea." Abigail says.

"As for donations, I would only ask that we continue to work together to better the area for those we help. Perhaps eventually add farmland to help feed everyone, and who knows maybe build little mini dungeons of our own to train those who wish to become delvers what to expect." she says looking to see if anyone else seemed interested in this.

----------


## QuadraticGish

"We'll need more than just my assistant to handle teaching how fight-" she gives Liselle a smile before turning back the sister. "Liselle seems more than happy to take that role. Very well sister, you have a deal." Orchid then extends a claw out to shake hands on the deal.

----------


## Yas392

*"I think one should be enough. I don't want to tie myself to the shadow plane."*

Levi listens to the exchange between Orchid and Abigail.

*"So basically we are undermining our superiors in the political scene. About time we break free of their hold. The bureaucrats seem fishy to me with the elixir and from the new information. I can't wait to see their reaction to our move and them slipping their plans that involved us in their game. Consider me interested in your campaign as a teacher and potential artificer if we manage to get to the level where I am able to put my magical energies into creating magic items. Other my personal mission, I have no life plan outside the dungeon."*

----------


## QuadraticGish

Orchid looks to Levi and nods to him. "Of course you and everyone else will be welcome to teach."

----------


## dantiesilva

"We are insuring our own survival and the survival of the people of Sol on the information we have gathered on the chance we may become endangered or the people themselves become so. I would not exactly call that undermining." Abigail says not keen on an outward rebellion as at this moment all they had was clues to a picture. No real image had taken shape yet.

Extending her hand to Orchid she shakes on there deal.

----------


## Yas392

*"Not their positions. Their control over us. We are, after all, making our own party/faction. I just hope we tread lightly so that the King does not view such action as treasonous and sics his royal guards on us."*

Darkness recedes as his spooky disposition.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Dark Scholar->Salesman

----------


## whoiam

"Eh, powerful people don't change much from the gutter to the palace; All that matters is whether they _think_ we are doing something that might not be to their benefit. Doesn't matter if its good for the city, or even good for them in the long run. Spend enough time using people as tools, that's all you'll consider them to be."

Unsurprisingly, the ex-thief was more than a touch cynical about the nature of those with authority. Probably didn't help that most authority figures she'd met were either gang bosses or conspirators...

----------


## Yas392

Levi winces.

*"Let's hope that we do not become like them if we managed to secure a place among them. Cold and calculating is not someone I want to be."*

----------


## QuadraticGish

Orchid nods. "Anything else to be brought up before we return to Solum?" she asks.

----------


## Yas392

*"Other wanting to scheduling another check-up since I ate another fruit, no for me."*

Levi places his hand on his head.

*"I think I need several days of respite before I am fully functional again and ready for the checkup. This is not relating to battle damage or symptoms. I am just tired. Nothing rest can't heal. If no one has anything left to discuss, let's go back to Solum and get the report over with."*

----------


## whoiam

"I suppose that means I have to show up as the baseline again. Still, I'm fine with that. And with going back. If I'm going to have to give up this sword unused, the quicker we get it over with the less I'll end up missing it."

----------


## dantiesilva

Seeing how found Liselle is off the sword sister Abigail speaks up. "How short are you on funds? I may be able to lend you some money and you could pay me back in helping secure the land and making the area in the poor district around it safe to pay me back. Choice is yours of course." Abigail offers.

----------


## whoiam

"Don't know. Won't know until we're done getting everything appraised. But its got enchantments that even Orchid couldn't add on our budget, so..." Depending on how good a deal they got for offloading Staffy, that sword would be anywhere from *nearly* two people's shares, to about 2 and a half people's shares. Not that Liselle knows those figures yet, but its gonna be expensive either way...

"Probably not enough of an improvement over my existing kit to be worth more than my entire share of the loot, sadly. Still really, _really_ cool, though. Though... Hey, Solstafir - don't suppose you could make weapons with extended ranges like that one, could you?"

----------


## Aegis013

With the group having eaten as much of the Shadowy Dungeon Fruits as they were able to stomach, the portal to Solum appears and the group is welcomed back with fanfare.

It's rare that delvers survive as many as this team has and this particular haul gets substantial notice from a number of individuals, from those with great wealth to even those within the courts. With newfound opportunities, some of the team elects to capitalize to begin making their dreams on Solum reality. Abigail is able to establish a temple and Orchid an academy.

New goods have flowed into the Solum market as items are extracted from the Dungeon, old goods lost into its depths on missing and presumed dead Delvers.

*Spoiler: Trader*
Show

    Arcane Scroll (Cause Fear (25 gp), Disguise Self (150 gp)) (total 175 gp)

    Arcane Scroll (Delay Poison (200 gp)) (total 200 gp)

    Arcane Scroll (Magic Circle against Chaos/Evil/Good/Law (375 gp), Tongues (375 gp), Black Tentacles (700 gp), Scrying (700 gp)) (total 2150 gp)

    Bastard Sword (Medium) (+4 weapon, Ki Focus) (50335 gp)

    Divine Scroll (Changestaff (2275 gp)) (total 2275 gp)

    Divine Scroll (Dispel Magic (375 gp), Plant Growth (375 gp)) (total 750 gp)

    Heavy Steel Shield (Medium) (+4 shield, Moderate Fortification) (49170 gp)

    Marvelous Pigments (4000 gp)

    Potion of Cat's Grace (300 gp)

    Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (300 gp)

    Ring of Climbing (2500 gp)

    Ring of Improved Jumping (10000 gp)

    Ring of the Ram (28 of 50 charges) (4816 gp)

    Rod of Empower Metamagic (lesser) (9000 gp)

    Staff of Transmutation (21 of 50 charges) (27300 gp)

    Tome of Leadership and Influence (+1) (27500 gp)

    Wand of Contagion (5 of 50 charges) (1125 gp)

    Wand of Invisibility (6 of 50 charges) (540 gp)


*Spoiler: Armorer*
Show

    Breastplate (Medium) (+1 armor) (1350 gp)

    Buckler (Medium) (+3 shield) (9165 gp)

    Celestial Armor (22400 gp) (Medium) (design provides clue to function)

    Chain Shirt (Medium) (+4 armor, Improved Acid Resistance) (58250 gp)

    Dwarven Plate (16500 gp) (Medium)

    Full Plate (Medium) (+3 armor) (10650 gp)

    Full Plate (Medium) (+4 armor, Improved Fire Resistance) (59650 gp)

    Full Plate (Small) (+3 armor) (10650 gp)

    Full Plate (Small) (+3 armor) (10650 gp)

    Heavy Steel Shield (Medium) (+1 shield) (1170 gp)

    Heavy Steel Shield (Medium) (+2 shield) (4170 gp)

    Heavy Steel Shield (Medium) (+4 shield, Spell Resistance (17)) (64170 gp)

    Heavy Steel Shield (Small) (+1 shield) (1170 gp)

    Heavy Steel Shield (Small) (+4 shield) (16170 gp)

    Hide (Small) (+1 armor) (1165 gp)

    Studded Leather (Small) (+3 armor) (9175 gp)

    Studded Leather (Small) (+4 armor) (16175 gp)

    Tower Shield (Medium) (Darkwood) (+3 shield) (9180 gp)



*Spoiler: Weaponsmith*
Show

    Bastard Sword (Medium) (+1 weapon) (2335 gp)

    Dagger (Medium) (+2 weapon, Bane (undead)) (18302 gp)

    Dwarven Waraxe (Medium) (+1 weapon) (2330 gp)

    Dwarven Waraxe (Medium) (+3 weapon) (18330 gp)

    Dwarven Waraxe (Medium) (+4 weapon) (sheds light) (32330 gp)

    Greataxe (Medium) (+2 weapon) (8320 gp)

    Greataxe (Medium) (+2 weapon, Unholy) (32320 gp)

    Greataxe (Medium) (+3 weapon) (sheds light) (18320 gp)

    Greataxe (Small) (+1 weapon, Ghost Touch) (8320 gp)

    Greatsword (Medium) (+4 weapon) (sheds light) (32350 gp)

    Greatsword (Small) (+2 weapon) (8350 gp)
 This battered weapon is said to be the key to open the Lost Halls of Zeiram the Lich.

    Greatsword (Small) (+3 weapon) (18350 gp)

    Halberd (Medium) (+1 weapon) (2310 gp)

    Longsword (Medium) (+1 weapon) (2315 gp)

    Longsword (Small) (+1 weapon) (2315 gp)

    Nunchaku (Small) (Darkwood) (+3 weapon) (Neutral, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 14, Ego 9, Speech (Common) and telepathy (wielder only), Vision (120 ft.) and hearing, Cure Moderate Wounds (2d8+3) on wielder 3/day, Minor Image 1/day) (31002 gp)

    Rapier (Medium) (+4 weapon) (32320 gp)

    Short Sword (Medium) (+3 weapon) (18310 gp)


*Spoiler: Alchemist*
Show

    Elixir of Love (150 gp)

    Oil of Greater Magic Weapon (+3) (1800 gp)

    Oil of Invisibility (300 gp)

    Oil of Magic Weapon (50 gp)

    Potion of Barkskin (+3) (600 gp)

    Potion of Cat's Grace (300 gp)

    Potion of Cure Serious Wounds (750 gp)

    Potion of Darkvision (300 gp)

    Potion of Darkvision (300 gp)

    Potion of Darkvision (300 gp)

    Potion of Enlarge Person (250 gp)

    Potion of Neutralize Poison (750 gp)

    Potion of Rage (750 gp)

    Potion of Shield of Faith (+3) (300 gp)



*Spoiler: Scribe*
Show

    Arcane Scroll (Comprehend Languages (25 gp), Blur (150 gp)) (total 175 gp)

    Arcane Scroll (Fireball (375 gp), Haste (375 gp), Magic Circle against Chaos/Evil/Good/Law (375 gp), Suggestion (375 gp)) (total 1500 gp)

    Arcane Scroll (Floating Disk (25 gp), Summon Monster I (25 gp), Acid Arrow (150 gp)) (total 200 gp)

    Arcane Scroll (Mind Fog (1125 gp), Shadow Evocation (1125 gp), Transmute Mud to Rock (1125 gp), Statue (2275 gp)) (total 5650 gp)

    Arcane Scroll (Nondetection (425 gp), Protection from Energy (375 gp), Secret Page (375 gp), Suggestion (375 gp)) (total 1550 gp)

    Arcane Scroll (Sepia Snake Sigil (875 gp), Contact Other Plane (1125 gp)) (total 2000 gp)

    Arcane Scroll (Shatter (150 gp)) (total 150 gp)

    Divine Scroll (2 x Helping Hand (375 gp), Locate Object (375 gp)) (total 750 gp)

    Divine Scroll (Death Ward (700 gp), Mass Cure Light Wounds (1125 gp), Greater Dispel Magic (1650 gp), Mass Bear's Endurance (1650 gp)) (total 5125 gp)

    Divine Scroll (Searing Light (375 gp), Freedom of Movement (700 gp), Tongues (700 gp)) (total 1775 gp)

    Divine Scroll (Sound Burst (150 gp)) (total 150 gp)

    Divine Scroll (Summon Monster I (25 gp)) (total 25 gp)


*Spoiler: Wandwright*
Show

    Wand of Acid Arrow (2 of 50 charges) (180 gp)

    Wand of Bear's Endurance (39 of 50 charges) (3510 gp)

    Wand of Cure Moderate Wounds (42 of 50 charges) (3780 gp)

    Wand of Detect Secret Doors (36 of 50 charges) (540 gp)

    Wand of Dispel Magic (10th) (30 of 50 charges) (13500 gp)

    Wand of Dispel Magic (47 of 50 charges) (10575 gp)

    Wand of False Life (47 of 50 charges) (4230 gp)

    Wand of Fear (3 of 50 charges) (1260 gp)

    Wand of Fox's Cunning (17 of 50 charges) (design provides clue to function) (1530 gp)

    Wand of Magic Missile (5th) (41 of 50 charges) (inscription provides clue to function) (3075 gp)

    Wand of Mirror Image (1 of 50 charges) (90 gp)

    Wand of Polymorph (44 of 50 charges) (18480 gp)

    Wand of Silence (35 of 50 charges) (3150 gp)



With all of the attention and on-goings of the group, the team has some downtime without hearing from Prince Atticus or his personal attendant Camilla. However, it does seem you're becoming widely recognized. A touring theater troupe is putting on a display of some of your heralding adventures, though there's a lot of dramatization and some details aren't quite right.

----------


## dantiesilva

While the others are busy selling their goods that they acquired along the Dungeon and buying what they think they need for the next delve Sister Abigail cannot help but not that no representative of the prince was there to great them this time. Looking over to one of the guards she recognized the priestess asked "Is everything okay? It is rare for no one to great us upon our return and not question what we saw and faced?" she points out, making sure to keep her voice low in case this was being kept under raps at the moment.

Diplomacy (1d20+25)[*27*] using her reputation as someone who is always willing to help and loyal so far to Prince Atticus to try and see what is going on as no one being there to great them is odder than anything so far unless we were unexpected.

----------


## Yas392

After getting an undead permit, and reporting to his superiors, Levi takes a several days respite. He wakes up in one of the days, moving back to his parents instead of staying in his own home and getting lost in Solum as he asks for direction with a childlike demeanor.

*Spoiler*
Show

Salesman->The Child

----------


## Aegis013

> While the others are busy selling their goods that they acquired along the Dungeon and buying what they think they need for the next delve Sister Abigail cannot help but not that no representative of the prince was there to great them this time. Looking over to one of the guards she recognized the priestess asked "Is everything okay? It is rare for no one to great us upon our return and not question what we saw and faced?" she points out, making sure to keep her voice low in case this was being kept under raps at the moment.
> 
> Diplomacy [roll0] using her reputation as someone who is always willing to help and loyal so far to Prince Atticus to try and see what is going on as no one being there to great them is odder than anything so far unless we were unexpected.


An elven guard with blonde hair down to her knees carrying a bow that looks significantly too large for her lithe build responds "There was an order passed down among the royal guard that your team be allowed to choose when and what to report. I don't know the details, but I'm impressed with how many delves you've survived. I never want to go back in there. I guess the court must consider you important." based on the icons on her armor she's likely low level royal guard doing grunt work here at the yard.

----------


## dantiesilva

> An elven guard with blonde hair down to her knees carrying a bow that looks significantly too large for her lithe build responds "There was an order passed down among the royal guard that your team be allowed to choose when and what to report. I don't know the details, but I'm impressed with how many delves you've survived. I never want to go back in there. I guess the court must consider you important." based on the icons on her armor she's likely low level royal guard doing grunt work here at the yard.


Sister Abigail listens to what the elven guard tells her and shakes her head dismissively. "No one person can do what it takes to succeed in the Dungeon dear. I am sure if it came down to a fight you would no doubt win between the two of us. What matters is who you are working with, if you can trust them, and if you can come together as a team. I am but a small part of my companions much grander picture, but without that one part the chances of death would be greater." she says to the royal guard, trying to cheer her up and hopefully help her realize that if she tried to do something alone she would always fail. "As for not wanting to go back in there, I can understand that, my Sister and Brother feel the same way. It is one of the many reasons I go back in so often. After all I have lived a full life, best to keep on fighting so that the next generation doesn't have to go in to young and inexperienced. It is why my friends and I plan on starting our own school to teach delvers. This way it is not people who are reading reports making the tests, but those who have been inside the dungeon and know its dangers. With luck less and less of us will die if we are successful." the priestess says happily, thinking of how her training didn't really prepare her for everything she needed to know inside the dungeon.

"No one person is above the crown, thank you though for those kind words. I will make my way now to make a report, and ask the others if they wish to join me. Thank you again miss?" Abigail says seeing if the guard would give her, her name.

Once done she returns to the others and explains everything to them. "I will go and make a report now, if no one else wishes to come that is fine, but I think a sign of solidarity may do us well. Also I think I will take their elixir this time." In truth she was mostly doing it to add another variable to their tests, trying to see if the elixir actually did help one counteract the symptoms of the dungeon or not, while also looking at the others blood to see what was different between all of them.

----------


## Yas392

*"Look, Ghosty. A familiar house in my dreams. Have you been here before?"*

Levi points to his ally's house as he walks to take the sight of it.

*"No, Master Levi."*

The child like halfling giggles. 

*"Say when do you serve me again? I don't remember."*

The wraith gestures to the direction in a robotic fashion.

*"When you recruited me in the dungeon."*

Levi's face focus then he reels back, mouth agape, not alarmed but in sudden epiphany.

*"Aha. You are funny. That was just a made story, right? Let's go with that. One day, I will get my chance to delve into the depths."*

The halfling makes a fist. He then knocks on the door.

----------


## Aegis013

Abigail makes her way to Camilla's office and reports. Upon expressing interest in imbibing the Elixir, Camilla's eyebrows raise. She says "I'm honestly a bit surprised. Most of your team seems... hesitant to accept Prince Atticus' gift of Elixir. Admittedly you've fared exceptionally well in the Dungeon even with the limited amount consumed."

Camilla retrieves the crystal vials of shimmering Elixir from an intricately locked, though somewhat plain armoire, bringing Abigail all six doses for her to have as much as she pleases.

"Have you made any new discoveries on our ultimate goal to kill the Infernal Voice? I've been waiting to report to Atticus until there is something worth sharing though I've noticed he's been a bit more anxious than usual lately."

----------


## whoiam

Liselle is willing to accompany Abigail to make their report. Whether out of solidarity, friendship, or the barely-hidden desire to brag about eviscerating a cryohydra, its probably best not to speculate.

"Because we're just as hesitant about taking dungeon fruit, too. Well, mostly. Abigail just had her first one, so... Elixir." As before, Liselle doesn't take any herself.

"Sadly, I don't think we made any progress this time. From how little the Dungeon seems to reveal about it, on our or _previous_ delves, I have this suspicion that delving alone simply won't turn up any useful information. I suppose the big question would be, 'is there some way to break out of your assigned area during a delve?'. I mean, we've seen a key that could do it... once. But if we want real information, we're going to need to do that sort of thing on our own terms, instead of just blindly running the areas the voice _wants_ us to see...

Not the most useful report, I know. But if any of your scholars records have stuff like that happening before, it'd be something to look into."

----------


## Aegis013

Camilla nods "While they're rare, there have been reports similar to what you're referring. Usually tied to specific magic items, though there have been a few reports of individuals utilizing powerful Teleportation or Plane Shifting spells and ending up in a totally new dungeon instance. Those that survived anyway. Most of the reports are regarding one of the delvers in a team Teleporting or Shifting only to never reappear. Those individuals are usually presumed dead."

She interacts with the intricate lock on the armoire again, opening it once more, though it's filled with items it wasn't previously. After rummaging within its depths for a few moments she pulls from its depths an old record. "I think this report would likely be the most interesting to you on this topic." she explains and hands a small leather bound booklet to Liselle.

Within its pages recount the experiences of a delving magic-user who simply signed some pages "Jen". A journal recounting a single delve across dozens and dozens of pages. The first pages are dated, but the dates quickly stop as Jen stops being able to tell how long she's been in the Dungeon. 

After her party were overpowered by an unusually powerful Mind-Flayer and it had eaten the brains of their front-liner in front of them, they fled and attempted to utilize their Escape Stones. Before Jen's could activate, the monster found her, stunned her and destroyed the Escape Stone before it could activate. It seemed like the creature wanted to take her somewhere.

She managed to escape using a teleportation spell, but she thought maybe the Mind-Flayer did something because she found herself in a strange place. Abigail finds the description strikingly similar to the Astral Plane. It wasn't long before Jen's magical protections expired and she fell into a slumber-like state until a new instance of the Dungeon formed around her. She was unusually powerful, and despite a team of monsters coming up against her she was able to rebuff them. Though she wasn't especially interested in killing them, and after they got away from her the Dungeon instance reverted back, though this time she tried her best to avoid letting her magical protections expire. Until another Dungeon instance formed around her. Instead of attacking the new monsters that had appeared she decided to try to understand them - using magic to read their minds and understand their words... and realized they weren't monsters, but Delvers from Solum. She tried to approach them for help but ended up killing them all in the ensuing battle.

The writings of the journal quickly descend into disjointed phrases and words before becoming some kind of alien writing. The strange text seems to consist of even numbers of parallel lines of raised dashes and dots.

*Spoiler: Knowledge Dungeoneering DC 35*
Show

This language is Qualith. The written language of the Mind-Flayers. It's translation is especially difficult because Mind-Flayers have no spoken language, but exclusively utilize Telepathy. Their writing is meant to emulate telepathic communication.


*Spoiler: Decipher Script DC 35*
Show

Jen recounts her transformation as her mind seemed to grow stronger and her body began to mutate. She began to feel a constant hunger. Then bitterness. Then hatred. Sometimes, when she would kill a team of delvers, fruit would appear and she would gorge herself on them, and then write of her regrets in this journal. She felt like she had forgotten who she was and these fruits seemed to give her momentary insight into the fact that she forgot. Most of the pages though are just filled with rants about her suffering and hatred.

*Spoiler: Decipher Script DC 50*
Show

There's a hidden message in some of the hatred fueled rants. It reads "I hate that Crowned Devil with the infuriating voice for fooling us all".



"This journal was picked up from a kill during a combat where a delving team heard the Infernal Voice. Camilla says "I tried to get the Rockeby family to translate it, but they either weren't able or weren't willing to make sense of the back half."

----------


## dantiesilva

"My main problem with the Elixir Camilla is swearing to kill the infernal voice. So long as I do not have to directly attack or harm whatever is in control of the Dungeon, but can simply aid those trying to stop it I see no point in trying to make sure the Dungeon doesn't get its claws in me." she explains, making it clear that so long as she didn't have to directly kill something she would take one of them.

After Liselle gives her report Abigail adds. "This time the Dungeon also used a former resident of Sol to fight us. He seemed crazy and possessed by some creature from the plane of shadows, however he was definitely from Sol. Speaking of which did Brother Gulin make it back?" she asks curious if the escape stone had worked and returned him to Sol or not.

As Abigail reads the Journal of Jen she looks up to Camilla a bit concerned. "If what this says is true does that mean the crown is looking for a way to try and revert them back to people? Has anyone tried bringing the elixir into a delve and giving it to one of the inhabitants?" she ask curious. "Also this place she describes here, it sounds a lot like the astral sea. But if the Dungeon is on or in the Astral sea it could be limitless and accessed from just about anywhere, including Sol." she explains, a bit of worry dripping into her voice. As she gets to the end of the journal though she draws upon a blank, unable to decipher any of the strange language if it even was a language. "Thank you Camilla, this I am sure will help us a lot to better understand the Dungeon, though it also adds to the horror of this voice one hears inside. As it must use at first powerful illusionary magic mixed with small amounts of Transmutation until one no longer is who they were. Slowly changing you instead of a rapid change one would notice."

----------


## Yas392

*Pre-Child Regression*

Levi is present with Abigail and Liselle. He nods at Liselle's confirmation on the elixir. The question about the Infernal Voice causes him to tilt his head.

*"Killing the infernal voice?"*

He shakes his head.

*"Not yet. We are still working on that. Other than that, there is nothing new that to report than what my companions have already reported except a tidbit missed about Brother Gulin. Is he back in Solum? We gave him an escape stone which he used to egress the dungeon."*

When Camilla presented Jen's Journal, the halfling warlock skims the content.

*"A culprit for the plight of a distressed delver. What a troublesome enemy. Thank you for the heads up, Camilla. We will see what we can do."*

As Abigail narrates her speculation about the voice changing delvers, Levi points towards the last bit of comprehensible writings.

*"Enchantment can also be a part of the process. Mind-altering magic that changes perception and compels the body to attack former allies is not outside the realm of possibility."*

----------


## Aegis013

Camilla checks the records and confirms Brother Gulin did make it back. "I'm afraid I won't personally be much help with knowledge about the Astral Sea or other such esoteric knowledge, though I can tell you no one has tried to take the Elixir into the Dungeon because the Prince is very jealous of his formula. He's not willing to risk letting someone leave with a vial of Elixir for fear that they sell secrets about it to one of the other princes or princesses which would undermine Atticus' goals."

Camilla again indicates the six vials of Elixir now placed on her desk "If you do wish to imbibe the Elixir, you'll have to do it here."

"It's interesting that your foe was still recognizable if the Dungeon had turned them against you, though. From what little we've been able to piece together, if the Dungeon overtakes a delver they don't retain their identity or form like the one from this journal. Still, considering our ratio of Dungeon denizens slain to Delvers lost, we can't avoid the risk of sending people into the Dungeon or else the Dungeon will come out to Solum. It's not like we can retreat if that happens again."

----------


## QuadraticGish

After a moment, the door opens revealing Orchid behind it. "Levi? What brings you to my home?" she asks curiously look at him. "Did you just want to visit?"

----------


## dantiesilva

> Camilla checks the records and confirms Brother Gulin did make it back. "I'm afraid I won't personally be much help with knowledge about the Astral Sea or other such esoteric knowledge, though I can tell you no one has tried to take the Elixir into the Dungeon because the Prince is very jealous of his formula. He's not willing to risk letting someone leave with a vial of Elixir for fear that they sell secrets about it to one of the other princes or princesses which would undermine Atticus' goals."
> 
> Camilla again indicates the six vials of Elixir now placed on her desk "If you do wish to imbibe the Elixir, you'll have to do it here."
> 
> "It's interesting that your foe was still recognizable if the Dungeon had turned them against you, though. From what little we've been able to piece together, if the Dungeon overtakes a delver they don't retain their identity or form like the one from this journal. Still, considering our ratio of Dungeon denizens slain to Delvers lost, we can't avoid the risk of sending people into the Dungeon or else the Dungeon will come out to Solum. It's not like we can retreat if that happens again."


"I think I can understand that Camilla, if you could bring it to his attention that we would be trying to use it to make one of the creatures of the Dungeon back into a resident of Sol I would be willing to swear whatever is needed that I wouldn't sell it, and if it helped to only allow us to have it the moment before we walk into the next Dungeon." she says before going over to one of the vials and drinking its contents.

"I am not saying we should invest a lot of thought into a what if, but perhaps a small amount? It has after all happened once before, there is nothing to say it cannot happen again. Add in each Delver that falls in the Dungeon becomes another addition to their ranks means that the risk of dying is much more dangerous to us then them. As even our lowest Delvers falling add to their ranks and numbers in unforeseen ways." Abigail says. "Does the Prince have a countermeasure in place should the worst happen?" she asks not wanting to sound like she was being negative but wanting to be prepared for the worst case scenario.

As Levi points out it could be enchantment as well the priestess nods in agreement, even though she had not thought of it as she had ruled out such a thing as her and the others often protected themselves from such magics it didn't mean all the other delvers did. "You make a good point Levi, over time with a lot of exposer one could in theory change ones perception of things making even the closet of friends into some strange enemy."

----------


## Yas392

*Post-Child Regression*

Levi slants his head as his pupils dart to the side, one hand on his chin, thumb and index shape shaped into gun shape placeholder for it while the rest of his fingers curled; an expression made by a confused child.

*"I think so? You seem familiar but I haven't meet you before. Wait! How do you know my name?"*

----------


## QuadraticGish

Orchid raises an eyebrow. "Are you well Levi? It's me, Orchid. It was not many days ago that we delved together with the others. Not to mention the times before that."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Orchid is making a heal check to see if there's anything unusual she can pick out. (1d20+8)[*25*]

----------


## Yas392

*Post-child regression*

*"I have never been to the dungeon or delve with a group before. I dream of going inside someday. And I am fine. Fine as a fiddle, see. Even Ghosty agree. Tell her, Ghosty."*

The wraith nods at the command as Levi spreads his arms.

*Spoiler: Orchid*
Show

Levi has temporary amnesia. Based on his childlike mannerisms, he also regressed to a child which can happen from stress or trauma.

----------


## Aegis013

When Abigail imbibes one of the six vials of Elixir she feels her recently formed connection to the Plane of Shadows strengthen.

*Spoiler: Abigail*
Show

Once per encounter, Abigail may choose to pass through the Plane of Shadows rather than walk - as a move action, teleport distance equal to your speed. This is an extraordinary ability with the [Teleportation] descriptor.
Add 1 to Abigail's action point counter.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Orchid looks confused for a second before it clicks. "Must be my mistake then. How about we go on a walk then? I know certain sister in another district that would love to see you." Orchid suggests.

----------


## dantiesilva

As Abigail drinks the elixir she takes her time, trying to separate all the different tastes as she drinks it down, nothing that while it was a different taste, it still held the undertone of the dungeon fruit. "Thank you Camilla," Abigail begins to say before vanishing and reappearing a short distance away in another shadow. " Interesting, I didn't expect it to effect me the same way the Dungeon fruit did. And we are sure it negates the effect of the dungeon fruit turning delvers into beings stuck in the dungeon right?" The priestess asks, wondering what in fact they based their theory on. Did they have a number of fruits people have eaten before not being able to come back, what tests have been done she wondered.

----------


## Aegis013

Camilla responds "The precise details are known only to Prince Atticus." with a bit of an exasperated tone. "Even if I wanted to tell you, it is beyond me. Though I believe Atticus when he says he has both mitigated the possible side-effects as well as halted any from consuming Dungeon Fruit through this Elixir."

----------


## Yas392

*Pre-child regression*

Levi looks at Liselle to see if she has anything to say about the revelation.

*Post-child regression*

*"Can we do that later? I want to know you a bit better."*

Levi's stomach growls. The child regressed halfling gives an awkward smile and scratches his head.

*"And I am hungry."*

----------


## dantiesilva

Seeing that she had hit a wall and asking would get her no further Abigail nods her head in understanding looking towards her fellow companions to see if they had anything more to add, and seeing as Levi was looking towards Liselle she doubted this meeting would last much longer.

*Spoiler: Post-child regression Timeline*
Show

 It had been a few days since the group had spoken with Camilla. In that time the priestess had started a new, or old depending on your point of view, faith and had begun the construction of the temple and hospice that those who practiced her faith would work at as well as been busy taking care of her sister. It was on one of the days her brother stopped buy to question her about the temple that she remembered that she still needed to speak with Orchid about what they had learned, or more importantly not learned about the Elixir. "Tarith I am rather busy I know, with having to delve more I know you have been helping me with Sara a lot more and I appreciate it so how about we come up with a deal. When my temple is up in running my temple grounds will become a neutral ground eventually in the poor quarters where no fighting shall take place, even between rival gangs." she says watching as her brother, rightfully so began to protest. "My friends and I do not plan on making our own kingdom in the poor quarters nor starting a new group to challange the other thieves guilds Tarith. What I am offering is this, if you help spread the word and have your people seen honoring the deal in turn those I hire and train to protect the grounds will protect any and all of your people should they enter our domain. Think of it as having expanded your hold on the poor district. The people will see you as someone who is helping feed and take care of them which in turn will make them see you as a protector instead of just another thug. In turn when you are on said ground you and your people are not allowed to attack anyone who is against you, you can defend yourselves if attacked, but not kill who attacks you. Think it over and let me know what you decide." the priestess says before saying goodbye to her two siblings, after giving Tarith his money for watching their sister of course.

About an hour later Abigail found herself at the front door to Orchid's home, a bag of money at her waist, and her walking stick in hand to discourage any would be thieves from trying anything foolish. As she approached she knocked upon the door with her wooden staff. "Orchid are you home?" the priestess called out, unsure if the woman was home or not.

----------


## QuadraticGish

"Come in, and take a seat in the dining room- it's the second left turn." she instructs Levi. "I'll be there shortly to ask what you would like to eat."

As soon as Levi comes inside and is well on his way to the dining room Orchid closes the door and is about to make her way to the dining room when she hears knocking at the door. She then around and opens.

"Abigail? Perfect timing-" Orchid then goes into a whisper.  "I could use your help with Levi, I think the last delve might've had a terrible toll on his mind. Some kind of amnesia of everything except his childhood. He should be in the dining room right now. I told him that I'd make him food he would want."

----------


## Yas392

*Pre-Child Regression*

After getting no response from Liselle, he turns to all present.

*"I think I will pass on the elixir. Do we have anything more to report? If not, I will call it a day."*

When the meeting is over, he departs to his house to rest.

*Post-Child Regression*

Levi skips in and follows the direction. He sits down and begin playing with his wraith.

----------


## dantiesilva

As Orchid answers the door and fills her in on Levi being their and his current state she nods in understanding. "A quick study in the dungeon showed that when we killed that shadow creature he was suffering from some ptsd, I suspect it is not the first time he has encountered it." she replies quietly. "My business is a lot less important than this, lets see if we can help our friend. You cook and I'll go sit with him?" Abigail asks waiting for confirmation before she went off towards the dining room they had all eaten in once before. 

"Oh my I didn't know that Lady Orchid had company. And who might you be young man?" She asks soothingly, allowing her aura to wash over their halfling friend and try to put him at ease as the older woman uses her quaterstaff as a walking stick and makes her way over to the table he was sitting at. "My name is Sister Abigail, priestess of the Lover's and a friend of Orchids, do you mind if I take a seat besides you while I wait for Lady Orchid to return from the kitchen?" the older woman asks, curious about how far his mental block would go, after all on some subconscious level he had known that Orchid was a friend and to come here.

----------


## Yas392

When Orchid comes back to ask him about his food, he stops playing with his wraith.

*"Anything crispy."*

A swift answer. As Orchid goes into the kitchen, Abigail's sudden appearance startles him to clutching the handle of the chair, eyes widen, body shaking, mouth wavering like a wave. The aura stops that once he is within it.

*"Um, no. Even though you look like a grandma, only my ma and pa gets to be close to me."*

In a calm state, he waits to see what Abigail will do and positions himself accordingly. If she sits beside him anyways, he will get up and sit across her, telling his wraith to follow him. After Abigail settles on a chair, he fiddles his fingers.

*"You are kinda a healer, right? The ones that remove boo boos and scare away those walking dead thingies. Wait, wait, wait. Orchid mentioned that a certain sister would like to see me. That you?"*

----------


## dantiesilva

As Abigail enters the room she notices Levi's strange reaction to her, as if he had just seen some kind of monster or ghost from his past. Not wanting to scare him anymore and make him flee she made sure to get him in her aura to calm him down. _Interesting, is he reacting this way due to my new power because of the elixir and its ties to the shadow plane like that monster or because at some level this child like persona doesn't want to relinquish its power over Levi at the moment and sees me as a threat to its hold over him?"_ she questions herself mentally knowing that her mind was safe from intrusions as she looked on at a split personality of Levi.

"I understand young man, after all I am a stranger to you. I will sit over here then." she explains as she sits on the opposite side of the table from him, giving him his own personal space to help him feel at ease.

Listening to Levi's questions she waits until he is finished, noting his fidgeting as he did so. "I am indeed a healer that takes care of boo boo's and scare away the non living creatures like the one you are friends with. But don't worry I do not harm the ones who are friendly and not causing anyone harm. Only the ones who wish to hurt people like us. In fact I am part of a group that goes into the Dungeon and I help to make sure that they stay alive along with Orchid and another friend of ours. He can fly you see and call darkness to hide himself, but he can also heal and is a very strong ally." she says, curious if Levi would recognize himself in her story. "As for a certain Sister wanting to see you, I am unsure. It is possible, though I was in truth coming here to speak to Orchid about the hospital and such we were making together to train young delvers so that they do not get lost in the Dungeon." Abigail explains patiently, answering his questions as best she could.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Abigail can easily suspect that she is who Orchid meant, however she does not know for certain as she wasn't told by Orchid that she was about to bring Levi to see her, only that she had perfect timing and that Levi wasn't acting like Levi. So not really a lie.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Orchid follows the sister back to the living room, where she approaches Levi to get his order. She then slithers off to the kitchen where she begins looking through her Freshbox. An expensive, but convenient box that is actually a doorway to an extradimensional space used to store food. Part potent purify food and drink, and genius application of Prestidigitation help ensure the food stays fresh, never smells bad(at least more than normal) and never loses its flavor. The artificer really shouldn't have made one herself due to the cost, she really did miss the convenience of it from her former employment. As she looked through her stock, the former maid thought back to her time working under a noble as a maid and to some of the snacks she occasionally prepared for his children- it then clicked! A recipe given to her by another maid, some that was crispy and the children loved. She grabbed some chicken breasts and closed the Freshbox. She set some oil to warm up in a pot with her third hand and then set aside the chicken to prepare the breading by mixing breadcrumbs and some seasoning together in short order. She then grabbed a nice and made quick work of the chicken, reducing it down to bite sized chunks. Orchid swings back in to the Freshbox and grabs some ostrich eggs which she then breaks open into a bowl, gives it a mix and then dips the chicken chunks into mixed egg, the breading, and then into her pot which starts frying them.

After some time, she has a nice bowl of chicken nuggets for everyone. Orchid slithers back into the kitchen and sets down the bowl near Levi and setups silverware for Levi, herself, and Abigail.

"Do you want a drink, Levi? And one for you Abigail?" she asks.

----------


## Yas392

*"Is you, no mistake. Why would Orchid mention a sister that she wants me to meet? And you can call me Levi by the way but looking at your face, you already know like Orchid."*

As steam comes out of the kitchen, Levi puffs out his chest.

*"That guy you mentioned seems strong but I will be better than him. Any day, anywhere, someday when I am ready to go into the Dungeon. Just he wait. I will be a very strong warrior rushing ahead to vanquish evil!"*

Orchid returns from the kitchen with food as Levi stands on top of a chair and swings at empty air after role playing his daydreams using the chair as a prop for his showcase. He looks down at the plate with the steaming chicken nuggets and plops down to normal sitting position.

*"Just in time. I'm starved."*

He takes two nuggets and drops it into his mouth while Orchid asks for her guest about what drinks they want.

*"I, *crunch*, want, *crunch*, ais cureimu soda, *crunch*."*

His muffled answer as he articulates while chewing.

----------


## dantiesilva

"I know of another who looks very much like you by the name of Levi yes, however that didn't necessarily mean your name was Levi. Thus why I waited for you to introduce yourself to me." she explains to the boy now in possession of Levi's body. "For all I knew you were a ghost, a spirit, or something else entirely that shared a body with the person I know as Levi and thus I did not want to seem rude given you act very differently then him to call you such on the off chance you were not.". 

"Perhaps one day Levi, perhaps. However why is it you wish to go rushing into the Dungeon and prove yourself to be the strongest? Many after all would much rather spend their lives never going near the place, yet you seem so eager." she points out. "I myself do it to provide for my family and those I care for, and I hope with time to make Sol a better place for the people to live. But that is only one of many reasons, I am curious what drives you? My friend seems to go for the power it brings him I believe as well as the wealth, though I could be mistaken." she admits, speaking of course about Levi himself, but not the one that was before her now.

"Just some tea Orchid, thank you. If you want I know my way around the kitchen enough where I should be able to manage if you want to rest a minute." Abigail offers.

----------


## Yas392

*"Oh, I am Levi for sure. Right, Ghosty?"*

The wraith nods. When Abigail asks his motivations, the childlike halfling laughs and gives a dismissive wave.

*"You mean why I want to go into the Dungeon? Dreams and glory, silly. As for being the strongest, I dunno. I just want to."*

----------


## QuadraticGish

Orchid shakes her head. "No, I have it handled."

Orchids slithers out of the dining room and back into the kitchen once more. She grabs a darts out again to the Freshbox, grabbing a glass bottle of cream soda. After returning from the fresher box, heats up water in a pot, transfers it to a teapot and throws in her favorite batch of peppermint tea. Once done steeping, she carries both beverages on hand, and a pair of teacups in her third hand. Once, the artificer returns to the room, she sets down Levi's drink next to him and fills a teacup with peppermint tea which she hands to the sister and then Orchid fills up her own cup and takes a seat.

"I can remember when I thought of the dungeon as just following in my parent's footsteps." Orchid comments.

----------


## Yas392

Levi's eyes sparkles as he sips the ice cream soda Orchid provided.

*"Oooooo. They are delvers?"*

----------


## QuadraticGish

Orchid's expression turns to one of mild depression as she takes a sip from her tea. "My mother was- my dad ran a shop as an artificer. Only a few months before I was supposed to become one myself my mother went on a delve and that was the last I saw of her. I know she wanted to see me off for my first delve."

----------


## dantiesilva

Abigail sits and listens to what the child like Levi replies and notes that his ideas are indeed that of a child, untouched by truth of the matter of the Dungeon or what they have learned about it so far. This was both reassuring and troubling to her at the same time.

As Orchid returns with her tea Abigail thanks her as she takes a sip before listening to what Orchid had to say. "I think you were both very special, you got to meet and know your parents in this life. I wouldn't even know where to begin honestly. My earliest memories are that of the church of Pelor taking me and my siblings in. It was nice there, however something always struck me as wrong, different. It was the Mother and Father whispering to me, I was simply to young to understand it. Even now it is hard to understand what they say. Sorry let me explain, its the religion I founded, or should I say rediscovered. The Mother and Father are life and death. The Father brings you into this world, gives you life and a will of your own so that you may grow and become a wonderful gift for the Mother. And while many fear Death, she is not so bad. She is the one who greets you home after a long life and welcomes you with open arms no matter what you have done. Understanding and kind, but firm when she must be. It is why I never quite fit well in the temple of Pelor I realized, it was never really him who I was hearing in my head." she says before realizing she kinda got derailed. "Sorry sometimes I get lost in thought and just keep rambling. What happened to your dad then Orchid? After all if only your mother was a delver surely he is still around?"

----------


## Yas392

Levi's straw drops from his mouth into the glass as he listens. His eyelids droop as Abigail traverse into a religious monologue, only snapping open when she asks Orchid about her father.

*"So your ma is dead?"*

----------


## QuadraticGish

Orchid grimaces. "After that, my dad was afraid to lose me and he convinced me to not go delving. After that, he pulled some string high up and I ended up working among the maid staff of a noble. While I was under his employment, I got exemption from the usual delving duties. So I did that for three years until sometime after I turned 18. Suddenly his letters stopped and he hadn't stopped by in a few days. I came back home and found it locked with no sign of him. It was only after asking around that I found out that I found out he entered the dungeon. Weeks went by, and he still hadn't returned. So I got my stuff together, ended up in an accident of my own making that nearly killed me, and then stepped forth myself to try and find them. Solstafir and I are the only ones out of that initial group that still delve right now to my knowledge."

----------


## Yas392

Levi finishes his soda and food in a haste before hopping down the chair. He turns to Orchid, expression unreadable; a neutral face.

*"I like the food and drink you made. I gotta go."*

The halfling runs away with his wraith following him and exits the house.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Orchid is stunned as she watches the halfling scarf down his food and run off. She quickly recovers however and looks towards the sister.

"Do you think we should just let him go right that?" she asks.

----------


## dantiesilva

As Orchid tells her story about her parents Sister Abigail sits back and drinks her tea, paying attention to Levi's reactions and questions as she does so. She had questions of her own of course, however it was best to sit and watch Levi instead and see how he reacted she figured. After Orchid's story is over and Levi says he likes the food Orchid made before taking off she couldn't help by smirk as the young halfling left the house with his wraith.

"He only ran after you explained you lost both of your parents Orchid. Not even during my small sermun that was meant to bore him, or telling him about himself did he leave. Nor did questions about why he wanted to delve into the Dungeon bother him. I suspect he lost someone to the Dungeon rather dear to him. So no I don't think we should follow him, or else this persona of Levi's will not possibly trust us again." she explains as she finishes off her tea. "He was himself enough to know your house was one of a friend, even if he didn't know you in this state, and the wraith still obeys him. I suspect he will be left alone by most of the smaller people due to our reputation, and those like us who have delved for a while will be wary of the wraith and if he is simply acting as well as us finding out they may have hurt him. So all in all I believe he is safe to go." she remarks kindly to Orchid. "I think we should do a bit of digging into his past however, he hasn't been exactly right since we faced that shadow creature. And when you talked about people dying in the dungeon or vanishing he left in a rather decent, though excusable to a child, rush. I suspect if we are to help him through this we will have to learn a bit more about our friend first."

----------


## Yas392

Levi turns up the next day at Orchid's house.

*"I am here for the check up."*

----------


## Aegis013

It seems as soon as the renowned delvers are able to settle into their Solum homes, the call comes once again.

Marching out to the Yard with the other delvers, it's clear that there are numerous fresh faces and fewer and fewer faces from your earliest delves. You pass by the monumental obelisks. The first still broken near its foundation, the second with only a couple of low-ranking bureaucrats making the final additions of names in the limited space. The third obelisk has now been completed and several low-ranking bureaucrats are inscribing names of fallen and lost delvers onto the monument.

Reaching the fortress around the Dungeon it appears some additions have been made. A pair of enormous siege weapons sit atop the two corner towers pointing inwards, the weapons and large and blocky in shape. You each pass over the mote and through the several open gates into the yard.

As usual, bureaucrats, with their distinctive round hats are running around and collecting the attendance and low ranking royal guards patrol the battlements, walls and stand at ready at the edges of the yard.

After sometime, as the sun's rays start to pass over the walls of the fortress, the head bureaucrat climbs up onto the speaking platform and begin announcing assignments. There's been no change to your Delving team and being one of the most veteran groups, your call comes early.

The group ascends the marble steps into the columned passage to the Dungeon and begin walking towards the imperceptible portal. As reality seems to start to bend and stretch, the small greatsword Orchid purchased rumored to be the key to the lost halls of Zeiram the Lich releases a burst of magical energy and reality snaps back into place leaving the feeling as though you had just done a hundred rapid somersaults in the pits of your stomach. The feeling quickly fades and the group takes stock of their new surroundings:


*Chamber 1:*
An enclosed room made of hewn stone, 20x15ft and only 10ft tall. A pair of torches resting in sconces glow on the sides of the room, one producing a greenish light and the other a blueish light causing strange shadows to dance about the room. A single reinforced wooden door stands alone against the far wall.

Exits:
The solitary door.


Both torches appear to be magic items, as they are everburning. Otherwise, there appears to be no other magic sources in the empty room. The door is neither trapped nor locked.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Orchid looks nauseous for a moment before recouping herself, still looking a little green. "I hope they all aren't like that." Looking around her surroundings she notices the only door in the room. "Only one way to go."





Before the Dungeon
Orchid opens the door looking a little surprised and more confused. "Levi? What check up are you talking about?"


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Only pre-dungeon buff is burning a 3rd level Infusion into the third hand for full functionality.

*Spoiler: Orchid's Status*
Show



Temp: 0
HP: 163/163

Sorcerer spell slots
Cantrips: 6/6(Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Light, Read Magic)
1st: 7/7(Color Spray, Grease, Shield, Magic Missile)
2nd: 6/6(Glitterdust, Wraithstrike)
3rd: 5/5(Dispel Magic, Fireball)
4th: 2/2(Shadow Conjuration)

Infusions(Can use any infusion at any time; anything slower than a standard uses a standard action instead; standards are now swifts)
1st: 4/4
2nd: 4/4
3rd: 3/4
4th: 3/3

SLAs
Haste(3/3)

Scrolls(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Lesser Vigor (6)
Power Word(Pain)(6)
Bonefiddle(1)
Resurgence(2)
Saltray(2)
Warning Shout(2)
Shield(2)
Fist of Stone(2)
Cloud of Bewilderment(2)
Color Spray(2)
Glitterdust(1)
Ray of Enfeeblement(2)
Web(2)
Grease(Arcane)(2)
Haste(2)
Resist Energy, Mass(2)
Slow(2)
Fireball(3)
Lesser Restoration(3)
Remove Disease(1)
Neutralize Poison(1)
Restoration(2)
Delay Death(3)
Shield Other(2)
Water Breathing(3)
Wall of Sand(2)
Wall of Water(2)
Heal(CL 7)(1)
Dispel Magic(5)



Potions(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Lesser Vigor(1)

Other(unless noted, assume minimum caster level)
Memento Magica(1st)(2)
Memento Magica, Xansia(1st)(1)

Notable effects
Spare Hand active(24h, used 3rd level infusion)
Cloak of minor concealment: 20% miss chance
Shudder Plate: If Orchid is in contact with the ground, she can sense the location of anything within 15 feet that is also in contact with the ground.
Glaring Eye: Orchid has blindsense out to a distance of 30 feet.

----------


## Yas392

*Before the Dungeon*

*"I did mention I want a check up after some rest. I did not mention who I want to do a check up with which is either you, Abigail or both if you have the time. It is Dungeon Fruit related. To see if there are any negative effects after consuming three fruits. Contributing to your research, really."*

----------


## QuadraticGish

Before the Dungeon
Orchid nods and moves out of the way to allow Levi in. "Come in and makes yourself comfortable on a couch in the living room. I'll be there shortly and it will take a round an hour for a thorough exam."

While Levi makes himself comfortable, the artificer grabs various tools and begins her exam.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Orchid is taking 20, for a total of 30

----------


## whoiam

"Ugh, our fault for bringing along the 'sure, we'll fight a lich!' sword, I guess."

While she might have just about fitted, Liselle decides against enlarging herself just yet. That 10' ceiling would be quite annoying if she made herself 12' tall...

Still, she goes through the rest of her buffs before taking a spot beside the door.

*Spoiler: Buffin'*
Show


Precognition, Offensive - +3 insight bonus to attack rolls, 7 minute duration (ML(4+4) dorje)
Vigor - +50 temp HP, 10 minute duration (ML(6+4) dorje)
Precognition, Defensive - +3 insight bonus to AC and Saving Throws, 7 minute duration (ML4+4 dorje)
Inertial Armor - +8 AC, 8 hours (ML5+4 dorje) - Makes no difference to Liselle's stats, since her regular armor is better, but means she only loses 1 point of AC against incorporeal attacks.
Metaphysical Weapon - Sets a weapon's enhancement bonus to +3, 9 hours (ML5+4 dorje) - Manifested on the Greatsword, Heavy Flail, and Spiked Chain.

----------


## dantiesilva

Abigail seems outright giddy as the group enters the lichs dungeon. These things I can help you all with. She says with a smile before buffing the group and getting ready to go.

----------


## Yas392

*Before Dungeon*

Levi seats himself on the furniture and relaxes himself by lowering his guard to let Orchid examine his body.

*Current Time* 

*"That is nauseous. Worst trip I experienced. Do we still have the sword or is it gone?"*

Levi turns invisible, gets his darkness shroud out but away from the party to prevent it from obscuring their vision and hovers 5 ft above the party. The halfling warlock positions himself by the wall on the side of the door opposite of Liselle as she stays by the door. He hides and scans the area with his other senses.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Will add senses and rolls after questions such as the mindsight are confirmed in OOC to complete my sheet.

----------


## Aegis013

Taking stock, the sword is still in your possession, though seems to have discharged some amount of magic (it's still a +2 small size greatsword, but will no longer draw wielders into the Lost Halls of Zeiram the Lich).

----------


## Thundercracker

Alistair, with Staffy safely in his haversack, watched the shadows for a moment to see if theyre unnatural in any way.

----------


## Yas392

_The sword is still there but it has lost its one-shot ability to summon any wielder after us to this location. It is just a normal magic sword now._

Levi sent his telepathic message to his allies. He creates a 10 ft cube cover that connects to the ceiling to hide Abigail, Orchid and Alistar.

_How's that? Thick enough to block incoming assault when we open the door?_

The telepathic message is relayed to Abigail, Alistar and Orchid. After hearing their reply, the halfling warlock looks at the door.

_Tell me when you are ready and I will see if I sense anything before sending my wraith to scout ahead. Then, we open the door._

The telepathic message is directed to all allies. Once the group is ready, Levi listens through the door. He goes back to his original spot to hide. The halfling warlock imbues the wraith healing devotion and send the wraith to go pass the door to scout ahead, reporting any findings back. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Hide:* (1d20+62)[*63*]

*Move Silently:* (1d20+28)[*42*]

*Listen through door:* (1d20+6)[*16*]

Command wraith to pass through door to scout ahead and report any findings.

Switch Dark One's Own Luck Save Bonus from Will to Fort.

----------


## dantiesilva

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Going under the assumption that Mind shielding, which blocks detect thoughts, discern lies, and any attempt to discern alignment would also block telepathy


"I am sure that the nauseousness will past momentarily, if not I can cure it easily enough Levi." she reassures her friend happy to see him to his old self again but curious as to what caused the transformation back into this personality. As Levi gets his darkness out and surrounds himself in it she casts a quick spell, as her eyes change as a jet black film covers them so that she is able to see into the blackness that now surrounds him. "Levi the aura around me is not magical in nature so in theory it should not cancel each other out. If you are open to the idea I would like to try and stay at the edge of your darkness, just out of sight of creatures to pinpoint the healer with ease. But easily able to run to whoever needs my aid." she tells her friend, waiting to see how he responds due to him being invisible she still couldn't see him after all. Nor could she hear the conversation the others were having inside their heads.

Moving over to the torch giving off greenish light she tries to lift it out of its holder and carries it around the room if it proves possible to move.

----------


## Yas392

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Going to see what Aegis say about telepathy. Going with the assumption that ring does not block telepathy. Will also need to work with Abigail to shape the area of her concealment so that it does not impede the other party members. His darkness is malleable.


Levi looks at Abigail. As Abigail pitches out her idea of staying at the edge of darkness, he nods.

_Sure. We will need to work out the area of concealment as to not affect the others. I can shape the area to your specifics._

If Abigail does not reacts, he will vocalize the response out loud.

----------


## Aegis013

The Wraith passes through the reinforced door and returns shortly.

_"The chamber ahead appears unguarded."_ the creature reports, being careful to avoid Abigail's Holy Radiance.

----------


## Yas392

Levi commands the ghost to stay out of Abigail's aura range.

----------


## dantiesilva

Abigail nods still trying to get used to hearing a voice in her head. After all most people were not able to get inside of her head so this seemed different. More personal. Once the two worked out if her aura would cancel out his darkness or not she moves over alone to the everburning torch that was tossing off the greenish light and tries to move it around the room to see if anything changes. Stating in her head. _"Undead do not need light to see so either something in this dungeon can be hidden without one or both of these lights or they serve some other purpose."_ she says in her mind not sure how this fully worked to the others as she tried to investigate the mystery of the torches in a lichens home.

----------


## Yas392

Levi watches Abigail's movement to see if her actions trigger a reaction. If not, Levi will signal to Liselle to open the door after getting confirmation of readiness and response of the wall from Alistar and Orchid.

*To all party members:* _I'm not going to blow off the door. They can provide either me or Liselle with cover._

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What is the size of the door?

----------


## Thundercracker

Alistair uses his wand to add keen edge to both of his kukris, then waits to see if Abigail gains any insight from the torches.

----------


## Aegis013

With the green everburning torch removed from its sconce and moved to the other side of the room, one side of the room is much brighter while the other is darker.

----------


## dantiesilva

As nothing is revealed in the light of the torch she removed she takes the second one off as well replacing it with the green one and walking to the other side with the other torch to see if anything happened or changes. If nothing does she asks Orchid in their minds. _"Is the walking chest able to carry stuff as it walks or just while it stands still?_ Curious if they could have the chest walk with the torches on the off chance nowhere else was lit with light.

----------


## Thundercracker

> As nothing is revealed in the light of the torch she removed she takes the second one off as well replacing it with the green one and walking to the other side with the other torch to see if anything happened or changes. If nothing does she asks Orchid in their minds. _"Is the walking chest able to carry stuff as it walks or just while it stands still?_ Curious if they could have the chest walk with the torches on the off chance nowhere else was lit with light.


"Heh, worst case we can sell 'em when we get back," Alistair said.  He used his wand to add keen edge to his blades. 
"Anyone else need a keen edge?" he asked.

----------


## Yas392

_Not me. I am waiting for your responses to my cover and readiness. Is the cover good or do I need to add some more layers?_

The telepathic voice is directed to Abigail, Orchid and Alistar.

----------


## QuadraticGish

"Chester is a chest on legs- so he will follow and store what ever you want him to." Orchid notes to Abigail. The artificer then looks towards Levi. "I think it's good enough."

----------


## dantiesilva

The cover is enough for me. Abigail says in agreement.

----------


## Thundercracker

> _Not me. I am waiting for your responses to my cover and readiness. Is the cover good or do I need to add some more layers?_
> 
> The telepathic voice is directed to Abigail, Orchid and Alistar.


I am good for now, Alistair replied.

----------


## Yas392

Levi idles to observe the effect of Abigail removing the other flame has an effect before asking Orchid, Abigail and Alistar if they are ready and in position. If they are, Levi signals to Liselle with telepathy to open the door.

----------


## Aegis013

*Chamber 2*

Opening the door reveals a short, thin hallway that opens into a larger 30x25ft chamber. The ceiling is slightly higher, though only 12ft.

Traces of what were once brightly colored murals remain on the ceiling and walls of the chamber. The floor was also once covered in a tile mural, though the tiles are cracked and broken. Cobwebs fill the corners and the bones of two humanoid creatures lie scattered about the room.

There is another reinforced wooden door on the opposite wall, and as Chester illuminates the room with the blue and green everburning torches, hidden chambers behind illusory walls are revealed. One to the left and one to the right, both are rather small and each contain a large stone sarcophagus. The sarcophagi were once intricately decorated and highly ornate, though the impressive features have been lost to time leaving only traces of their former glory.


No detectable traces of magic or traps are located on the sarcophagi or doors, but it's possible the sarcophagi may have some feature to block magical detection.

----------


## dantiesilva

As the group enter the short and thin hallway Abigail looks to the walls as they walk making sure the torches do not illuminate anything as they pass. Thankfully it doesn't take long as they enter the next chamber of this lich's domain. Looking around she wonders what the broken murals once were as the light of the torches flickers against them. _I knew the torches had to be there for a reason._ Abigail says to the others as Chester illuminates two hidden doors with the torches. Looking at the bones scattered around the floor, mixed with the two sarcophagi she deducts that there are either two mummies that are alerted to anyone trying to pass a certain point in the room or open the wooden door. Meaning the two skeletal remains on the floor were either past delvers, to far gone for the dungeon to reuse in the traditional sense. Or undead minions of the lich. Either way it looked like a minimum of four enemies by her count. Call her paranoid, but when it came to undead she had trained most of her life to look for the signs of them and how to defeat them.

All of this information she informs the others of so that they can make their own decisions on the matter.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Just to be clear, circle room we come into, their is a arch on the left and right of us with a small chamber on both ends, and a door directly in front of us that is shut and reinforced. If so would Abigail be able to stand in the middle of the room and use Destroy Undead and hit both sarcophagi and the bones without hitting the wraith or undead Hag?

----------


## Yas392

Levi commands his wraith to stay in the starting room, use the wall beside the door as a cover and come back after the battle is over.

----------


## QuadraticGish

"If someone wants a spell before we go into this, tell me now." Orchid informs her party.

----------


## Aegis013

Despite the completely reasonable concern, the skeletal remains of the humanoids in this chamber remain motionless. There's no trace that they are undead, though any possessions they may have once had have removed. There is also no sign of movement or threat from either of the two previously hidden sarcophagi.

----------


## dantiesilva

As nothing happens as Abigail walks around the area, her undead harming aura touching everything and nothing appears to change she lets the others know it must be clear before looking at the sarcophagi and asking the others if they should risk opening them to see what was inside.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Orchid moves up a bit near Abigail. "We should wait for them to be checked for traps before messing with them."

----------


## Aegis013

Given that neither placing swarms on them or dispelling does anything to the stone sarcophagi, Liselle investigates.

It seems that neither is trapped, though both sarcophagi have traces suggesting that they were forced open from within and had their lids placed back on them. When this happened is unclear, but it was likely long ago. Perhaps whatever emerged from the sarcophagi at that time killed the two humanoids whose bones remain.

----------


## Yas392

Levi attempts to shatter the bones with baleful utterance to prevent re-animation.

----------


## Aegis013

It takes multiple castings, but Levi leaves the major bones of the skeletons broken and shattered.

The room remains silent. The murals that once covered the walls are so faded, they no longer depict anything but small broken fragments of faded colors.

----------


## dantiesilva

As the group confirms the sarcophagi seem to be clear of traps and other such things as well as reveal that they happened to be opened from the inside in the past Abigail looks to the others nodding her head that she was ready whenever they were to open the lids.

----------


## Yas392

Levi renews his invisibility after his assault.

*Telepathy (All allies):* _Need any cover before one of us open the lid? If so, where do you want to place it?_

----------


## Thundercracker

> Levi renews his invisibility after his assault.
> 
> *Telepathy (All allies):* _Need any cover before one of us open the lid? If so, where do you want to place it?_


"_If we can block off one of the sarcophagi, that would be a good idea, that way we're only facing one at a time,_" Alistair thought.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Orchid nods and takes out two immovable rods. "Try using these. They'll stop just about anything when activated."

----------


## Yas392

Levi will create the cover to the party's specifications once they pour their answers through the mental link. He re-stealth himself before the deed.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Hide:* (1d20+62)[*70*]

*Move Silently:* (1d20+28)[*46*]

----------


## Thundercracker

> Orchid nods and takes out two immovable rods. "Try using these. They'll stop just about anything when activated."


Alistair will try to figure out a way to use the rods to keep the other sarcophagus from opening.

----------


## Aegis013

With the immovable rods in place, it would require teleportation or similar for anything in one of the sarcophagi to leave it. The other however, remains motionless and silent still not showing any signs of threat or danger.

----------


## QuadraticGish

"If no one else is willing..." Orchid slithers over to the unsecured sarcophagus and tries to push open the lid.

----------


## Aegis013

The lid slides off with the sound of stone grinding on stone. As the lid slams into the ground creating a cloud of dust, a tunnel is revealed behind the sarcophagi only accessible through the sarcophagi itself. It appears as if a creature dug through the stone and dirt traveling an unknown distance underground. The tunnel goes back the way you came.

The passage is uncomfortably small for a medium creature, requiring squeezing, though a small creature can navigate it reasonably.

*Objects of interest*
The remaining sarcophagi, which is locked closed with two immovable rods

*Exits*
The reinforced wooden door
The small tunnel behind the first sarcophagus

----------


## whoiam

"Let's stick the lid back on, shove one of the immovable rods on top, and check the next room. Traipsing through the tunnel in single file with most of us too cramped to move quickly is the sort of thing we shouldn't do until we're sure nothing is left to come up behind us."

----------


## dantiesilva

"We also have the wraith that would not be troubled by such a small space that could scout the tunnel as well as Levi's bat swarms. As do we really want to leave items laying around unguarded for to long? If the lich is still here I am sure he would find a way to deactivate the rods for instance and then use them against us or worse." Abigail points out, giving to logical ways for them to see where the tunnel leads without any of them being in any real danger.

----------


## Yas392

*"Thank you for reminding me."*

Levi uses his swarms to check what is underneath the sarcophagus for threats before creating another in the whole after dismissing the first set.

----------


## Aegis013

The swarm crawls down the tunnel until it leaves it leaves line of sight. It's unclear what happened to it, if anything.

----------


## Yas392

Levi sends in his wraith next into the hole and commands it to report its finding to the group once it returns from scouting.

----------


## Aegis013

*Spoiler: Hidden Rolls*
Show

Wraith's hide check(1d20+11)[*17*]
(1d20+18)[*26*]

Forgot initiative.

(1d20+17)[*23*]


The wraith silently vanishes into the floor, scouting the tunnel. It is compelled to obedience by Levi's mystic grasp on it.
An amount of time passes that suggests the wraith will not be returning. Or perhaps the tunnel's length is so vastly incomprehensible it stretches to infinity. Probably the first one, though.

----------


## Thundercracker

> "We also have the wraith that would not be troubled by such a small space that could scout the tunnel as well as Levi's bat swarms. As do we really want to leave items laying around unguarded for to long? If the lich is still here I am sure he would find a way to deactivate the rods for instance and then use them against us or worse." Abigail points out, giving to logical ways for them to see where the tunnel leads without any of them being in any real danger.


"We definitely should not leave the rods there," Alistair said, agreeing.

----------


## Yas392

*"Strange. It has not return."*

Levi mentally commands the wraith to come back.

----------


## Aegis013

The wraith doesn't return.

----------


## Yas392

*Telepathy (All):* _The hole must be the enemy. Are poking it? Having fun with it? Dumping load into it?_

----------


## dantiesilva

After a while passes and the wraith does not return Abigail looks to the others. "One of three things has happened. I will list them in descending order of possibility. The first, it encountered whatever was down there and was destroyed. Why it wouldn't flee into a wall away from attack I do not know but perhaps it didn't see its attacker until it was to late. The second option is the lich took control of it, but to what effect. After all the most logical thing to do would have been to send it back to attack us. We would not have expected it yet it did not return thus why this is less likely than the previous outcome. Lastly the tunnel is just that long, which I highly doubt." Abigail says mentally to the others. "If we go in single file we are sitting ducks for whatever is in there. If we leave the rods in place and leave there is a good chance they will be gone when we return. And if we simply ignore the tunnel and no doubt the tunnel on the other one, we risk being attacked from behind at a later time. Never mind we cannot complete a delve until all monsters are defeated. While it is the least desirable option, I think we have to go into the tunnel."

----------


## whoiam

"There are three 'unsafe' exits from here, Sister. We run the risk of being attacked from behind whichever one we take. We're still better off doing the door first. The reason is pretty simple: We want to fight as little as possible in those tunnels. Anything that comes up the tunnels to try and attack us in the rear fights us on better ground - for us - than the tunnels are."

----------


## Thundercracker

> "There are three 'unsafe' exits from here, Sister. We run the risk of being attacked from behind whichever one we take. We're still better off doing the door first. The reason is pretty simple: We want to fight as little as possible in those tunnels. Anything that comes up the tunnels to try and attack us in the rear fights us on better ground - for us - than the tunnels are."


"Can we use one rod each to block the tunnels while we explore ahead?" Alistair thought.

----------


## QuadraticGish

After some thought, Orchid speaks up. "I'm with Liselle on this one. The labyrinth was a pain because of the enclose quarters and I'm not keen on immediately going into a similar situation right from the start. I also think we should proceed through the door and keep that sarcophagus closed up."

----------


## dantiesilva

"As you wish." Abigail says as she waits for the others to close the sarcophagus before they proceed.

----------


## Aegis013

*Chamber 5*
After the deliberation, the party decides to go through the door, leaving the tunnel for potential later exploration.

The door opens to a short hallway that opens up into a large room. Long ago, this room would've been a place of extraordinary beauty. Golden columns stand in its corners, each carved with elaborate bas-reliefs that spiral up into the shadow recesses of the ceiling 30ft above. Every inch of the walls have been covered in the elegant brush strokes of elvish script.

Though, this beauty has been despoiled and faded by time. Ancient long dry blood is crusted on the columns, walls, and floor partially obscuring the script on the walls. A thick coat of dust blankets the chamber and cobwebs occupy some of the corners.

Two skeletal remnants of humanoids lay in the center of the room and a third against one of the columns, its skull crushed upon the ancient sculptures.

There is a portcullis on the far wall and an open doorway set in the rightward wall.

*Spoiler: hidden rolls*
Show

(1d20+10)[*23*]

(1d20+8)[*20*]
(1d20+10)[*16*]
(1d20+4)[*10*]


*Spoiler: Inspecting the room a bit more closely*
Show

The murals depict the history of Zeiram the Lich. A powerful sorcerer king in a strange land not surrounded by the endless fall. He lead an army to war against a great tyrannical evil and overcame it, though in order to do so had to turn to dark magic. His appetite for the power the dark magic offered was such that he eventually became a lich.

The elvish script writes of names of soldiers in his army and their deeds.

----------


## Yas392

Levi sends his swarms to check ahead while remaining in the previous room after requesting the others to do the same.

----------


## Aegis013

The swarms sweep over the chamber, but not much happens.

Methodically exploring you can see through the open doorway in the rightward wall where the elvish script and bas-reliefed columns persist in a smaller room, again partially obscured by ancient gore. There is a magic item in that room and some other stuff still left on the scattered and broken bones of two more humanoids.

*Spoiler: Inspecting more carefully*
Show

The reliefs in this smaller attached chamber seem to cover Zeiram's coronation as Sorcerer King and exploits of the royal family.


+3 Ghost Ward Heavy Steel Shield5000gp in coins and gems

Beyond the portcullis you can see three richly decorated sarcophagi in a what appears to be a burial chamber. The heavy steel portcullis blocks easy access but not vision. There appears to be no obvious exits from the room behind the portcullis. There is a lever in the room that may operate the portcullis, but not on this side.



Exits or Unexplored areas:
Stairs down
Sarcophagi behind the portcullis
Tunnel under the Sarcophagi

----------


## dantiesilva

As the swarms determine the room to be safe Abigail enters and begins inspecting the scripts along the walls. "Can anyone read this?" she asks, unable to do so herself as she continues to explore the room, keeping close to Chester as he has the two flames that would in theory reveal anything hidden.

----------


## Thundercracker

> As the swarms determine the room to be safe Abigail enters and begins inspecting the scripts along the walls. "Can anyone read this?" she asks, unable to do so herself as she continues to explore the room, keeping close to Chester as he has the two flames that would in theory reveal anything hidden.


Alistair takes a look to see if he can recognize the script at all.

Well. Hope somebody can read it, because if not, theres always Staffy, Alistair said.

----------


## Yas392

Levi creates covers that face the sarcophagus.

*Telepathy (All):* _I will read that later. Can you people go back to the previous room? I need to check something._

After they heed the advice, he backtracks to previous room before he flicks his hand to destroy the skeletons. After it is safe, he looks around the room blue glowing eyes and then reads the script from a distance which he will convey to the party via telepathy.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Baleful utterance on the skellies. After they are destroyed, Levi casts detect magic to see if there are any auras in the room and reads the script with his active comprehend language buff.

----------


## QuadraticGish

After heeding Levi's advice, Orchids moves back. "I wonder if this Lich's story has anything to do with Solum? I haven't seen any mention of it as of yet, but maybe this could be another case of us being able to receive some significant information." she muses aloud.

----------


## dantiesilva

"It is highly possible given what we know of the Dungeon. The great evil could be the voice of the Dungeon, and the dark powers he turned to could have been the Dungeon fruit. A land without the fall suggests that at one point either Sol had more land however around it or there is in fact some where else in the multiverse that has had to contented with the Dungeon before. What I find most odd is that this sorcerer king and his army one against this great evil yet the voice still remains and we have not encountered any undead as of yet." Abigail says rather curious in response to Orchid after being read the story. "Perhaps when we return to Sol we can take a look into this Zeiram though I doubt we will find much. I suspect we may have better results looking up royal family members that led armies into the dungeon who happened to have magical powers."

----------


## Aegis013

With the ancient bones shattered, there are no magical auras are detected beyond the previously discovered shield.

The elvish script on the walls of the big chamber are a long list of names of soldiers that served in Zeiram's army. The elvish script in the smaller attached room with the stairwell down describe some of Zeiram's close family and various exploits performed to overcome the great evil. Whatever this great evil was, it's not clear from the text available.

Levi is able to discover that one of the abilities Zeiram might possess is the power to banish outsiders to their home plane from the text in the smaller room. If that ability works against Delvers, there's a high probability that the victim may be warped to Solum, but not on land. A terrifying prospect worth defending against, if possible.

The gore and time has faded the text so there's unfortunately nothing else of actual interest.

----------


## QuadraticGish

"Have you figured anything out Levi?" Orchid asks from the other room.

----------


## Yas392

*Telepathy (Orchid):* _Nothing beyond danger which is not present itself for now._ 

*Telepathy (All):* _What do you think of the information and covers?_

----------


## dantiesilva

As Levi tells them what the script says Abigail looks a bit concerned. The prospect of falling forever didn't exactly appeal to her, nor was the idea of falling for an unknown amount of time until she did hit something solid. "Do we have any way to counter Zeiram's ability to banish things?" she asks everyone in the group as her powers were not prepared for such an endeavor. Oddly enough fighting undead was the same as healing the living so her spells didn't need to change for such an encounter.

----------


## QuadraticGish

"I could setup dimensional anchors for everybody, but it will half any combat teleportation needs that would come up. Otherwise, it would make us fairly safe from planar shifting." Orchid answers. "There is also the debate on if we would count as outsiders or not. He could have been managing it with a banishment spell, but I do not know off hand if Banishment would affect us while we're in the dungeon."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Orchid is prepared to move forward.

----------


## Yas392

Levi points to the covers.

*Telepathy (All):* _Or we can block his vision by covers. I would reconsider using a spell that blocks planar travel instead. Some of us use teleportation as part of our arsenal and get out of jail free card. Blocking that diminishes our survivability. So are those covers sufficient before we open the lids or blocking the vision lich who could spring out of the shadows at any moment?_

----------


## QuadraticGish

"Go for it." Orchid responds.

----------


## Yas392

*Telepathy (Orchid):* _So fortify the walls? Okay._

Levi strengthens the walls facing the sarcophagi and blows up the portcullis with baleful utterance to create an opening.

*Telepathy (All):* _So how are the walls? Is someone going to interact with the sarcophagi?_

----------


## Aegis013

The portcullis shatters, heavy chunks of iron rain onto the floor creating an ear-splitting cacophony. If things in this place didn't know you were here, they likely do now.

Solstafir's zombie enters the chambers and begins opening sarcophagi, however, no sign of imminent danger appears.

Upon inspection of the chamber, the writing seems to indicate that Zeiram and his wife and son were entombed here, though only two of the three sarcophagi are completely empty. Carefully searching the third sarcophagi, a hidden compartment is found containing a magical short sword with slots for three sockets, one of which houses a gleaming gemstone.

Upon inspection, the short sword is identified as a Luck Blade, and it seems to contain sufficient magic to grant one final Wish. A powerful treasure, indeed.

With no other obvious paths available, the group descends the stairs. The stairs end into a long hallway perpendicular to the stairs.

To the left the hallway opens up into what looks like an enormous chamber.
To the right the hallway stretches quite a ways before appearing to end.

*Apparent exits/unexplored areas:*
The tunnel under the hidden sarcophagus.Left down the hallway to the enormous chamber.Right down the hallway.

----------


## Yas392

*Telepathy (All):* _Seems we hit the jackpot with a wishing blade though we should use it as a last resort._

Levi uses his swarms to check left and right hallways for threats as he re-stealths himself.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Hide:* (1d20+62)[*82*]

*Move Silently:* (1d20+28)[*35*]

Reapply invisibility if visible.

----------


## dantiesilva

As the heavy iron portculis is destroyed and creates an extremely loud clanging each time a piece hits the floor Sister Abigail has a bad feeling that whatever chance they may have gone unnoticed so far in this Dungeon had vanished completely. As the group gets to the other side and they begin looting the sarcophagi Sister Abigail asks what the writing says. And as it is explained that each of these coffins belongs to the lich, his wife, and their son she begins to wonder who the lich was. After all he had made sure to keep this tomb relatively clean and even some of the history still remained upon the walls of what he did, as if he wanted someone to know his tale. Could that mean that before the Dungeon transformed him he had the forethought to write down what he did before it could corrupt him fully, or was his ability to become a lich a way to cheat the Dungeon out of a servant?

_The blade is indeed interesting, however I am more curious about the knowledge contained here. What is described here seems odd for a standard Dungeon monster to care so much about. What if this was a delver who found a way to cheat the Dungeon by becoming a monster, but on his own terms, thus creating a way for him to keep his free will, or at least enough of it to leave behind a history of what he had tried to do before being stopped?_ she points out, it was a long shot mind you. However this lich had kept around a carcophagi of his wife and child, as well as his own, and made a point to protect them at least from most adventures. He also left their weapon on their body instead of using it himself.

----------


## Aegis013

Unfortunately, the chambers provide no answers to Abigail's musings. Perhaps the Zeiram himself will be more willing to parlay, when you finally locate the lich.

The swarms travel down the hallway in both directions, however, nothing seems to occur.
Detecting magic, there is a faint evocation aura within the enormous chamber and it reeks of evil, however, the source of the aura isn't in sight from your position in the hallway.

----------


## Yas392

*Telepathy (Abigail):* _Just like the recovered journal of the Mad Delver? I am skeptical about that assumption. One way to find out is to ask him or find more scripts._

*Telepathy (All):* _Everyone! Enormous chamber is leaking vileness ahead. May be lich. Where to?_

----------


## QuadraticGish

"Let's proceed towards the source of the evil with care. Dealing with whatever is creating it might be important to handle first." Orchid responds to Levi. 

"Becoming a monster?" Orchid muses aloud. "I wonder if enough grafting would eventually push me to that point..." she says, trailing off.

----------


## Aegis013

*Chamber 8*
Carefully proceeding into the enormous chamber, it seems strangely devoid of objects for such a large chamber. The walls are barren and flat, and the ceiling is quite high, obfuscated by shadows. At one end of the chamber is a very plain large stone sarcophagi. The only decor within the room is a faded blue geometric pattern etched across the floor.

In sight of the object producing the evil aura, it seems the stone sarcophagi is serving as an evil altar, and this entire chamber is subject to a massive Desecrate Spell.

The evil energy in this chamber is palpable, but the place seems uncharacteristically undefended for a place in the Dungeon.

There are no apparent exits from this room.


Exits or unexplored locations:
The tunnel under the hidden sarcophagiThe long hallway

----------


## Yas392

Levi ducks into a cover or summons a wall cover in front of him (if there is no cover). Behind his protection, he examines the aura with his blue eyes which is one of his pre-emptive measures he activated out of his guts. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Spellcraft:* (1d20+14)[*18*]

----------


## dantiesilva

_Good news is the spell in this area is only desecrate and not unhallow. Bad news it will basically make turning any undead in its area almost impossible and any undead within the area, which seems to be the whole room, will be slightly stronger than normal._ Abigail informs the others as Levi examines the room fully with his eyes looking for any other sources of magic no doubt, she doubted any would overpower the evil magical aura the desecrate was. After all this was a lich they were dealing with, he would know how to hide himself and whatever spells he may have prepared so that the desecrate would hide the rest. _Be careful everyone. Whoever goes in first I will put a death ward on just in case._ she adds making sure whoever entered the room first had the best chance to resist any surprise attacks from undead.

----------


## Yas392

Creating second 15 ft wide and tall wall in the chamber 10 ft left from the first due to the lack of cover in the enormous chamber, Levi turns to the group as he hovers.

*Telepathy (All):* _Desecrate all right. I am excited to study the dark and unknown ahead. I made a wall you can hide behind. If any of us want more walls, send me your answer via mental link._ 

After the group is enhanced and requests for walls, Levi attempts to undo the unholy effect then send swarms ahead to the sarcophagi to gauge the threat of the room as he hides behind the wall cover he initially made and looks around the corner.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Dispel Magic:* (1d20+15)[*23*]

----------


## QuadraticGish

Orchid nods and takes cover behind one of the walls, in her third hand her bow.

----------


## dantiesilva

Abigail also takes shelter behind a wall, trying to stay close to the center of the party so she can react in any direction needed.

----------


## Aegis013

It takes a couple of attempts at Dispel Magic (the first roll wasn't quite enough) but Levi turns off the Desecrate temporarily. The swarms meander about the chamber, but nothing seems to happen.

This delve has been eerily devoid of enemies thus far, and the trend seems to continue.

----------


## Yas392

Levi stares at the sarcophagi with his blue eyes as the unholy taint is suppressed. 

*Telepathy (All):* _Any takers on opening the coffin before I blast it open? I kept the evil magics at bay but I am uncertain of the period it is active again._

----------


## Thundercracker

> Levi stares at the sarcophagi with his blue eyes as the unholy taint is suppressed. 
> 
> *Telepathy (All):* _Any takers on opening the coffin before I blast it open? I kept the evil magics at bay but I am uncertain of the period it is active again._


Alistair casts fly, freedom of movement, and true seeing.

I say blast it, he said.

----------


## QuadraticGish

"I think blowing it off is hasty- is there a way we can just open it from a distance?" Orchid asks from behind her cover.

----------


## dantiesilva

"I have an idea." Abigail says to the others mentally before calling forth her unicorn companion and sending it to try and open the sarcophagi.

*Spoiler: Str check*
Show

 (1d20+5)[*23*] to try and push the lid off with its head

----------


## Aegis013

The unicorn is able to push the lid off of the sarcophagus, revealing a long dead corpse, twisted and deformed. It doesn't appear to be an undead, simply a corpse. The sarcophagus provided excellent protection from the environment making it impossible to tell how long the corpse has been there, though there are clear signs it was carefully prepared for burial.

There's no apparent treasure within. The Halls of Zeiram the Lich still seem just a bit too quiet.

----------


## QuadraticGish

"If there's nothing in there, maybe we should seal it back up." Orchid comments. "I really don't want to let my guard down here, but we haven't encountered much of anything and I can't tell if I should be releived that we haven't faced any danger or annoyed that our caution feels as if it's for nothing."

----------


## Yas392

Levi backs off to the hallway that borders the threshold of the chamber.

*Telepathy (ALL):* _It could be my magic counteracting the danger that prevented it from springing up. Perhaps there is something to be had for it to rear its head. I am withdrawing as a safety measure and wait for the foul magics to exert itself back to observe a little longer. It is a shame that nothing happened when the aura is suppressed. If there is nothing happening after, I am off to the other unexplored chambers._

----------


## Aegis013

The Desecration returns, but the corpse remains inert. Nothing happens. The deafening silence of these halls looms as though foretelling some greater doom.

----------


## dantiesilva

As the sarcophagi is resealed and the others voice their concern Abigail joins in the conversation, riding atop her unicorn. _It could be the fact we have the torches that everything is at the moment possibly inactive? After all who would normally see torches on the wall and take them just because they show two different colors? Perhaps it is simply a safty measure built into the place that no group walking with them is to be attacked or trigger the traps? It is merely an idea, but given the wraith never returned from that whole after we sent it in, nor did the swarms and those are the only things that have ever left the torch light so far it is a reasonable deduction._ she explains to the others after they leave the desiccated room.

----------


## Aegis013

With something akin to a plan of action, the group heads down the long hallway. The light of the torches reveals hidden doors on both sides of the hallway. Lots of hidden doors. There is a hidden door on either side of the hallway every 5 feet for a full stretch of 60 feet for a total of twenty-four hidden doors. There's no noise behind the hidden doors, nor are any identified to be trapped. There's no telling if there are other dangers behind them though.

The end of the hallway pivots into a stairwell leading further down.

----------


## Yas392

*Telepathy (Abigail):* _Might as well give it a try. Perhaps we should experiment with being out of reach of the touches after some precautions._

The manifold doors causes Levi's eyes to widen. 

*Telepathy (All):* _I am not certain how paranoid the Lich was in protecting his tomb from burglars but this takes the cake._

----------


## QuadraticGish

"We're going to have to check every single one, aren't we?" Orchid lets out a sigh and looks at the many doors. She looks back to the sister.

"I can't think of any other potential explanation for why everything is so... dead. If you want to try putting away the torch, be my guest."

----------


## dantiesilva

As the many doors are revealed by the torch light and everyone states how they feel she wonders if it was indeed paranoia that caused him to do this. _Each door could be a small crypt to his soldiers for all we know. Or it could be some kind of maze trying to turn us around. I will try going down one of them alone and see what happens once I get out of the torch light._ Abigail says before casting death ward on herself and walking down the first hallway until she is out of the torch light and her own holy aura is the only thing lighting up the darkness near her. After all undead were harmed if they came near her light.

----------


## Yas392

Levi eyes glow blue. After his blue recedes, he sends his swarm forward to see if any tiles are rigged as he re-stealth.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Detect Magic.

*Hide:* (1d20+62)[*64*]

*Move Silently:* (1d20+28)[*40*]

----------


## Aegis013

There appears to be no magic in the thin hallway of secret doors, and the swarms don't activate any traps. As Abigail leaves the torchlight and walks down the hallway she hears noises coming from behind the doors - ragged breathing, gasping and moaning. Whatever creatures are making these noises, they're unable to open the hidden doors from within. Abigail is able to simply stand near the noises until silence returns.

Further along a pressure plate is identified which would open the majority of the secret doors. The swarms were simply not heavy enough to activate it, though the trap isn't exactly well disguised, nor is the mechanism complex. The group disarms it without issue, and Abigail runs into some additional sounds from some doors a bit further, which she is able to stand near until silence returns.

It seems the idea was a group or adventurer would accidentally trigger the plate, being flanked by undead from either side in the thin hallway. An ineffective trap against delvers of your caliber.

The group is also able to test if the torchlight causes any change to the wailing and moaning undead once located by Abigail, but bringing the torches near the sounds causes no immediate change. It could be that the closed doors simply blocked the torchlight, or it could be that the torchlight just reveals hidden things.

Once it seems clear the group systematically pries open door after door and investigates. Each of them open into 5x5ft rooms, basically closets, and the majority are just empty.

Four contain destroyed Mummies, and four contain destroyed Bodaks. The undead which fell prey to Abigail's aura.

One contains a small stash of treasure:
Arcane Scroll of Magic Aura and Pyrotechnics (175 gp total)Oil of Bless Weapon (100gp)Marvelous Pigments (4,000gp)2,000gp

One of the tiny chambers has a tunnel in the ceiling, much akin to the tunnel under the sarcophagus on the above level. Based on your positioning, that tunnel and this one likely lead to the same place.

For destroying the undead each character gain *9,900 XP*

*Apparent Exits or Unexplored Areas:*
The tunnel under the sarcophagi from earlierThe tunnel in the ceiling of the hidden roomStairs down at the end of the hallway

----------


## Yas392

Levi whistles as the group uncovers the Marvelous Pigments. 

*Telepathy (All):* _We don't need to worry about not having teatime in any place and the amount of tea sets broken. No doubt we should not use this to make money. The shops and royalty will place an embargo on any pigment related goods if they found out where the goods come from in droves._

Once the party clear the closet, Levi checks what is ahead of the stairs with swarms and blue eyes while keeping himself before the stairs.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Blindsense

Detect Magic

----------


## QuadraticGish

Orchid smiles a little. "Maybe we should use the pigments to create more pigments! Anyway, only one way to go now right?" Orchid waits for Levi to give the all clear on moving ahead.

----------


## Aegis013

After the stairs twist around they come to a large wooden door, Levi detects a magical aura on the door. Concentrating for a few seconds, it's a faint Abjuration aura. Studying it briefly reveals this door is sealed with an Arcane Lock spell. However, other than the magic holding the portal shut, there's no trap or mechanical lock.

Levi is able to Dispel the Arcane Lock without much fuss.

Opening the door, you find yourselves standing atop a flight of broad steps that lead down into an immense chamber. Much to the group's concern there are what must be hundreds of armed figures in this chamber. At the two back corners are what appear to be two skeletons of giants hidden away in the shadows, more enormous than any creatures you've ever seen (Colossal size category).

However, upon investigation, it seems the armed figures are simply terra cotta statues honoring Zeiram's fallen legion. Though shortly after that discovery is made, the enormous skeletons begin to shift and move of their own accord.

Initiative:
Colossal Skeletons (1d20+5)[*9*]

Abigail (1d20+2)[*16*]
Alistair (1d20+11)[*21*]
Levi (1d20+7)[*12*]
Liselle (1d20+17)[*33*]
Orchid (1d20+3)[*4*]
Solstafir (1d20+9)[*26*]

All PCs have initiative, other than Orchid.

----------


## dantiesilva

As the party finds themselves in the next room surrounded by at first she thought were undead she began to charge up her powers to heal, however when it was proven they were only statues she calmed a little. The skeletons in the back moving however would finally be their first real enemy since they arrived in this liches tomb. Sending forth her unicorn to charge the two giant skeletons she watches to see if it sets off any teleporting traps or to see if they seem to be resistant to healing magic.

*Spoiler: Unicorn Attack*
Show

 (1d20+11)[*16*] Touch attack Damage is from the CLW spell (1d8+5)[*10*] Will save DC 18 for half damage


*Spoiler: If it appears healing magic isn't being effected here and the unicorn isn't teleported away*
Show

 Abigail seeing that her holy magic was yet impeded by any vile spells looks to the others and smiles before charging into battle with the undead creatures, something no one so far has ever seen the non violent priest do before.

*Spoiler: Glowly Fingers of Death (I mean peace and love)*
Show

 Touch attack (1d20+5)[*23*] Damage 47 (Mastery of Day and Night + CL) + 5 (Healing Hands) + 8 (Augment Healing) +8 (Magic of the Land Auto pass)

----------

